# LittleChris' 2011 Offseason



## LittleChris

Changed the journal name due to a change in focus now.

As followers of the journal will know, I recently competed in my first show; UKBFF Inter U90kgs. I narrowly missed out on 3rd place, achieving the same score as the 3rd place competitor, but due to the system used in such an event, I came 4th.

Whilst it was a disappointment to miss out on a trophy, the show was all about establishing a benchmark and improving on that for subsequent shows. It was an incredible experience on the day, and seeing the body change over the 16week prep was hugely rewarding, and also showed me how important attention to detail is when it comes to the diet. I started the diet at around 215lbs, and on show day was 195.2lbs.

I am now sitting at 208lbs clearing out the body ready for my next gaining phase in the next 5-6weeks.

The plan of action is very simple; eat plenty of wholesome nutritious food, train hard and heavy using techniques to take me past failure, and concetrate on form and getting in the rest, and let the muscle growth take place. Plain consistency day in day out, and see what I can bring to the stage in May 2012. Aim is to compete once again, only this time in the next weight class, so the Inters 090KG.

Have included a few pictures to showcase the transformation, and will get some up when the ball starts rolling in a few weeks time.

At the moment its just a case of eating and getting the body into a position to grow again.

This offseason will be spent working with Jordan (XJPX) again, but also the advice of a few others like Hilly. 

Aims for the end of the year:

260kg squat for 6 reps

180kg decline bench for 3 or more reps

280kg deadlift for 3 or more reps.

Start:



8weeks out:



3weeks out:



1week out:



Show day:


----------



## Milky

Looking good in the pics matey, admire the legs, l would kill for some development in mine.

Decent size arns too, I'll be keeping my eye on you !!


----------



## 1Tonne

Good luck LC , sure you'll do great. Be glad to follow your journey bud!


----------



## PHMG

Classics!! Are you joking. Not for you i dont think. You got legs for a start


----------



## DEJ

Im subbed mate will look great when diced....


----------



## Ak_88

I had to do a double take because your mop looks like JP's in his prep pics :lol:

Looking good, do your arms overpower your delts a bit from the back, or is that just me?

Best of luck Ben Mitchell :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Pics look gd mate has been gd working with u over past few months and v impressed with ur developement  . Looking forward to getting started. Dnt worry about ur weight! It needs to b put aside now, whatever category u fall into is where url b. Its a first show and the priority is gettin u peeled x


----------



## mal

lookin good there chris.


----------



## hilly

definatly mate some big improvements this year. everything seems to come up. legs/arms and delts obv strong points. you seem to have a little wider waist than some so i would play with ure hand position on the front lat as you will be able to create illusion of smaller waist by doing this.


----------



## nc007

think you should get a hair cut


----------



## Ser

Hey sweetie, just dropping by to say i'll be watching and following! Looking a bit flushed in the pics....what had you been doing you naughty boy? :devil2: Looking forward to seeing your progress

PS. Get a haircut......and have a shave!!!!! 

x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best bud


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline Bench*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 4, drop to 140kg x 2

*
Chest press*

Stack x 11

Stack (+20kg) x 7

Stack (+26kg) x 5

*
Low incline Smith*

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

*DB flyes*

22kg x 15

30kg x 7

32kg x 4, moved to machine flyes, 2 drop sets

*Standing alternate DB curls*

16kg x 10 each side

22kg x 8 each side

26kg x 5 on left, 6 on right

*
Seated EZ Preacher cable curls*

10plates x 15

12 plates x 12

16plates x 7


----------



## Magic Torch

I maybe doing the classics at pompy too mate, will be keeping an eye on this thread 

As JP said, forget the weight for now, aims should be maintain as much muscle as poss and get peeled, see where you are on the day!


----------



## Syko

Looking good mate, i will keep my eye on this when i can

I will also be there to spectate at the show


----------



## Guest

Do u still train at "The Gym" in Chippenham LC? Sure I'd remember seeing that hair cut but don't recognise you.


----------



## LittleChris

Magic Torch said:


> I maybe doing the classics at pompy too mate, will be keeping an eye on this thread
> 
> As JP said, forget the weight for now, aims should be maintain as much muscle as poss and get peeled, see where you are on the day!


Not that fussed which class I end up in to be fair, first show so all about getting into as good a shape as I can, and then setting a benchmark to improve on for subsequent shows.

May see you there then


----------



## blackbeard

Magic Torch said:


> I maybe doing the classics at pompy too mate, will be keeping an eye on this thread
> 
> As JP said, forget the weight for now, aims should be maintain as much muscle as poss and get peeled, see where you are on the day!


 your "retired classic bodybuilder" quote was short lived!


----------



## Magic Torch

blackbeard said:


> your "retired classic bodybuilder" quote was short lived!


LOL it was mate, was gonna give it up this year and concentrate on having kids but put it off till the summer so I figured I may aswell have one last crack at it


----------



## mal

Magic Torch said:


> LOL it was mate, was gonna give it up this year and concentrate on having kids but put it off till the summer so I figured I may aswell have* one last crack at it*


you'l be saying that in 10 years time


----------



## TH0R

Good luck with it all Chris, good package and quads look excellent:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

*Squats*

60kg x10

60kg x10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 6

220kg x 2

*Ham curls*

85kg x 12

85kg x 12

90kg x 10

95kg x 8

*SLDL*

100kg x 10

150kg x 8

200kg x 6

*
Leg ext*

85kg x 15

95kg x 15

100kg x 12

*Toe press*

3/4 stack x 20, 30secs rest, full stack x 20, 30secs rest, full stack x 14, rest pause, 6more.


----------



## RACK

Good luck Chris


----------



## defdaz

Shamone! Subbed. Don't cut your hair, it's cute! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mattyboo9 said:


> Do u still train at "The Gym" in Chippenham LC? Sure I'd remember seeing that hair cut but don't recognise you.


----------



## LittleChris

Sorry, yes I do. You must have missed the hair then buddy, training early doors this week.


----------



## laurie g

You need skirting boards and floor finishes in your house-thats my ownly citicism- you physique is good i shall keep an eye on this journal. Good luck.


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: :lol: Was waiting for somebody to comment on that one.

We have had builders working on the house for the past 2 years, painstaking process, but will be sorted one day 

Thanks for support chaps


----------



## lee_

Looking good Chris, your legs are awesome!

I'm going to be watching this one closely!

All the best,

Lee


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> Sorry, yes I do. You must have missed the hair then buddy, training early doors this week.


My training times are some what sporadic due to my working shifts so easily done. Not been there over Xmas, think the place has had a make over.

As already said, quads are very impressive. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## LittleChris

*Upright row into press*

40kg x 10

60kg x8

80kg x 6

90kg x 4 (+2 partials)

*CGBP*

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5 (+1negative)

*EZ Skullcrusher*

20kg each side x 6 ( then 4 negatives and then press up for postive)

25kg each side x 3 (then 7 negatives and then press up for postive)

*DB Side raises*

16kg x 10

22kg x 10

28kg x 6, superset 16kg x 5

*Tripushdown machine*

Stack (+40kg) x 15

Stack (+60kg) x 8

Stack (+66kg) x 4


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH Row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 8

150kg x 6

*
Close grip pulldown*

65kg x 15

85kg x 10

105kg x 6

*3/4 DL*

150kg x 10

220kg x 6

*Chest supported machine row*

65kg x 12

85kg x 12

105kg x 10

*Face pulls*

3sets of 15 (final set was stack plus 10kg)

*Rear delt machine*

3/4 stack x 12

Stack x 9 +1 RP

Stack x 8


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline Bench*

60kg x 11

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 3, drop to 140kg x 1, drop to 100kg x 4

*
Chest press*

*
*

Stack x 12

Stack (+20kg) x 7

Stack (+26kg) x 7

*
Low incline Smith*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5 and 3 partials

*
DB flyes*

22kg x 15

30kg x 7

*
Cable crossover*

12plates x 8

*Standing alternate DB curls*

16kg x 10 each side

22kg x 9 each side

26kg x 7 each side

*Seated EZ Preacher cable curls*

11plates x 15

13 plates x 12

17plates x 6


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Why go for 220kg squats for 2 reps?

outta interest


----------



## hilly

Incredible Bulk said:


> Why go for 220kg squats for 2 reps?
> 
> outta interest


Overload/shock???


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> Why go for 220kg squats for 2 reps?
> 
> outta interest


Because I couldn't do anymore.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squats*

60kg x10

60kg x10

100kg x6

150kg x6

200kgx 6

220kg x 3, drop to 180kg x 5

*
Ham curls*

85kg x 15

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

95kg x 8

*
SLDL*

100kg x 10

160kg x 8

200kg x 6

*Leg extension*

90kg x 15

100kg x 15

105kg x 9

Not have time for calves so will fit in later this weeek.


----------



## Magic Torch

LittleChris said:


> Because I couldn't do anymore.


In the facebook stylee *Like this post*


----------



## d4ead

nice mate subbed and will abuse daily


----------



## LittleChris

*Standing military press*

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 5

100kg x 3, drop to 80kg x 3

*
Side raises*

16kg x 12

22kg x 8

28kg x 6 partials, drop to 18kg x 4

*
Smith press*

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

100kg x 5, drop to 80kg x 5

*EZ skulls*

*
*

20kg each side x 6, then negative into press x 4

25kg each side x 3, then negative into press x 4, then into cable pressdown x 15 reps


----------



## XJPX

Nice buddy, want those lifts realli shooting up once gear bk in system, realli make the most of those first 4-5 weeks befor I start kicking ur ass  x


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH Row*

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

160kg x 3, drop to 140kg x 4

*
Close grip pulldown*

65kg x 16

90kg x 9

110kg x 5 +1 partial and hold

*Chest supported row*

70kg x 12

90kg x 12

110kg x10

*3/4 DL*

*
*

160kg x 8

240kg x 2, drop to 210kg x 2

*Snatch grip DL*

140 x 15


----------



## TH0R

Is that 3/4 dlift same as Dorian one? ie not grounded?


----------



## LittleChris

tel3563 said:



> Is that 3/4 dlift same as Dorian one? ie not grounded?


Yeah, takes the glutes and hams out of the movement more than the conventional grounded DL.


----------



## LittleChris

Got my 2 other cardio sessions in for week this weekend so thats weekend nicely wrapped up.

Will do another tomorrow morning, early start so won't be able to fit it in before work at the gym so will be out down the lanes.

Nothing else of interest to report really :lol:

Doesn't seem like I am dieting as energy is fine and not having any urges at the moment. No doubt this will change in a few weeks though.


----------



## MXD

Who knows pal it might not


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Will just buckle down and take it all in my stride. I chose to do this so no use moaning like a little bitch!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Got my 2 other cardio sessions in for week this weekend so thats weekend nicely wrapped up.
> 
> Will do another tomorrow morning, early start so won't be able to fit it in before work at the gym so will be out down the lanes.
> 
> Nothing else of interest to report really :lol:
> 
> Doesn't seem like I am dieting as energy is fine and not having any urges at the moment. No doubt this will change in a few weeks though.


its early days yet but its good that you are losing each week without feeling like death...you shouldnt and its a good indicator that you dont.

last 6 weeks is when the fun starts lol, mind fck city!!

flat, tired, hungry and irritable 

But thats when the real changes happen


----------



## MXD

Incredible Bulk said:


> its early days yet but its good that you are losing each week without feeling like death...you shouldnt and its a good indicator that you dont.
> 
> last 6 weeks is when the fun starts lol, mind fck city!!
> 
> flat, tired, hungry and irritable
> 
> But thats when the real changes happen


Defo all happens in the last 6.


----------



## d4ead

All good stuff mate... roll on.


----------



## defdaz

I honestly can't imagine you moaning, son. Keep it up LC!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i am soooooooooooo sorry it has taken me until the 4th page to put my stamp of support into your shiney new thread chris :lol:

know what i realised looking at the pics = i think you look like oor Ramsey (rs) :lol: but like a slightly more uglier and 80's-er version of him 

:laugh: long lost bro's ??

anyway your lookin big and nasty, now get sliced to pieces and your cooking mit gas 

good luck Littlest Of Chris's, yo've got my support 

ps - 200-220kg squatting = INSANITY lol !!!!!


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline BB*

60kg x 10

100kg x6

120kg x 6

160kg x 3, drop to 140kg x 2, drop to 100kg x 6

*Chest press*

stack x 15

stack +24kg x 6

stack +32kg x 5

*
Low incline smith*

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

110kg x 3, drop to 90kg x 3

*
DB flyes*

22kg x 14

22kg x 10 +2 negatives

26kg x 7

*
DB curls (each side)*

18kg x 6

24kg x 6

26kg x 6, drop to 20kg x 8

*DB preacher*

*
*

20kg x 10 (left and then right)

24kg x 8 (left and then right)


----------



## ah24

All the best dude


----------



## LittleChris

ah24 said:


> All the best dude


Many thanks, and well done on the sponsorship as well


----------



## Guest

240! Partials, didn't know thay had that much weight in there!

Do u lift that off two benches or keep in your hands the whole time?


----------



## LittleChris

Mattyboo9 said:


> 240! Partials, didn't know thay had that much weight in there!
> 
> Do u lift that off two benches or keep in your hands the whole time?


Load up with plates on the rack, then walk it out and keep in hands the whole time. Its not a rack deadlift so constant tension throughout the movement. Got 310kg on the rack deadlifts which used all the large plates up :lol:


----------



## defdaz

LittleChris said:


> Load up with plates on the rack, then walk it out and keep in hands the whole time. Its not a rack deadlift so constant tension throughout the movement. Got 310kg on the rack deadlifts which used all the large plates up :lol:


Amazing mate, you are one seriously strong mofo! I did some stiff leg partials last night and could only manage 3 reps with 205kg. Pathetic!


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> Load up with plates on the rack, then walk it out and keep in hands the whole time. Its not a rack deadlift so constant tension throughout the movement. Got *310kg* on the rack deadlifts which used all the large plates up :lol:


Double my attempts lol.

Do u do them of the rack also?


----------



## LittleChris

Rack is too high so from the Smith.

Off to train legs now, going to max out on 220 and then drop down to 180 for a few more.

Chest still feeling tender from last nights antics.

YEAH BUDDY! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squats*

*
*

60kg x 10

60kg x10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 6

220kg x 4

*
Ham curls*

85kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 10

95kg x 8

*
SLDL*

100kg x 12

160kg x 10

210kg x 6

*
Leg extensions*

75kg x 25

80kg x 12

85 x 10

rest paused to hit the reps on these


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

YEAH BUDDY :thumb:

i trained legs today and was struggling to walk home, legs like jelly now.

Training to the death 

keep it up chris


----------



## XJPX

Are u wrapping knees on 220 mate? X


----------



## LittleChris

No, might look into getting some knee wraps though as always feel a little tender the next day?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

oh my f*ck mate :/

NO knee wraps on anything over 150 is crazy lol !

you must have tendons the strength of steal, or your just very lucky !


----------



## LittleChris

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> oh my f*ck mate :/
> 
> NO knee wraps on anything over 150 is crazy lol !
> 
> you must have tendons the strength of steal, or your just very lucky !


Tendons the strength of steel son. They build them to last down here in the West country :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

*Standing press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 4, drop to 80kg x 5

*Side raises*

18kg x 10

22kg x 7

*
Behind neck shoulder press*

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

85kg x 4, drop to 75kg x 2

*
CGBP*

60kg x 16

110kg x 7

*Tricep pressdown (V-grip attachment)*

Stack x 15

Stack +44kg x 10

Stack +44kg x 7 drop to 24kg x 3

*
OH Cable extensions*

*
*

15reps


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> No, might look into getting some knee wraps though as always feel a little tender the next day?


Gd lad, means tht u can wack wraps on and easuly get 8 reps haha. They keep u tight ye but like me u hav strong joints, I dnt wear a belt on anythin..even close to comps...makes ur erectors bigger haha....biut with wraps its niceee gettin out the hole, like realli realli nice once u get used to them, I dnt hav a string pair or wear them tight yet, building upto it so can relli bounce out the hole 

If u need to wrap on 150 ur jus a pussy IMO lol


----------



## LittleChris

Worth treating myself to some them it seems :lol:


----------



## d4ead

LittleChris said:


> Tendons the strength of steel son. They build them to last down here in the West country :lol:


wish mine were, i only got to 180 a week and a half ago and felt both knees pop still cant walk up stairs grrrr.



ruaidhri said:


> i've gone as heavy as 200 (could go heavier) to parallel and never felt so much as a niggle in my knees, so i don't see the need for wraps. the only time i ever got knee pain was when i started out and used horrible form on squats, knees tracking outside toes etc.
> 
> so daz dunno why you think it's so crazy going over 150 without wraps lol


he probably has knees like mine...fuxored


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lol well excuse me for not being as hench as all you cool as f*ck big hard gold members !

wish one day i can be as cool as you guys and not need knee wraps (sarcasm)

lol in all seriousness knee wraps help me lift more weight, like a weight i would struggle with 2 reps on, if i wrapped up my knees nice and tight i could do that same weight with ease for 4-5reps!

seriously recomend them chris, i bet if you wrap your knees on 220 you will get more reps than that week there !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

d4ead said:


> wish mine were, i only got to 180 a week and a half ago and felt both knees pop still cant walk up stairs grrrr.
> 
> he probably has knees like mine...fuxored


 lol and might be because i'm 6foot 3 and legs are about 6foot long (yes i have a 3inch torso :laugh

mechanically not built for squats AT ALL lol


----------



## Dagman72

LittleChris said:


> Worth treating myself to some them it seems :lol:


You know how to treat yourself 

Nice lifts mate.


----------



## PHMG

LittleChris said:


> Tendons the strength of steel son. *They build them to last down here in the West country* :lol:


damn right!! :whistling: (although, my squats are back up to 160kg for 6 now and this is the stage it all went wrong before, so i am getting the f.ucking wraps this time!!)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> damn right!! :whistling: (although, my squats are back up to 160kg for 6 now and this is the stage it all went wrong before, so i am getting the f.ucking wraps this time!!)


smart choice mate 

sanyway lol since when did knee wraps become gay to use and by not wearing them you brag about how cool and hard you are lol (thats not directed at anyone, just general attitude that seems to have developed lol??)

leave the ego at the gym doors and train smart 

chris get urself some knee wraps and you wont be disapointed


----------



## PHMG

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> smart choice mate
> 
> since when did knee wraps become gay to use and by not wearing them you brag about how cool and hard you are lol (thats not directed at anyone, just general attitude that seems to have developed lol??)
> 
> leave the ego at the gym doors and train smart
> 
> chris get urself some knee wraps and you wont be disapointed


lol, you get that with everyone. I always wear wrist staps cos im gay and its for 2 reasons:

1. it keeps them nice and tight

2. (the main reason) cuts of circulation making me look more vascular than i actually am


----------



## 8103

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol and might be because i'm 6foot 3 and legs are about 6foot long (yes i have a 3inch torso :laugh
> 
> mechanically not built for squats AT ALL lol


I'm 6'4 with verrry long legs and I still manage to get below par and squat well without wraps lol, no excuses 

Little Chris, you have some cracking raw lifts mate, enter a lifting comp when you get a chance, good experience


----------



## XJPX

LOL daz...the advice I gave was solid, if u become over dependant on these things too early ur gonna limit ur strength. Me n chris r only a cuple years older then u but move sum pretty big weights ( Chris does now after trainin properly for a while) ...n we only jus using these tools to take lifts to next level. Loose the wraps til ur lifting 200+ and use them to take u tht bit further. Ur legs will thank u for it, spec as a junior cos none of u guys hav wheels


----------



## 8103

XJPX said:


> LOL daz...the advice I gave was solid, if u become over dependant on these things too early ur gonna limit ur strength. Me n chris r only a cuple years older then u but move sum pretty big weights ( Chris does now after trainin properly for a while) ...n we only jus using these tools to take lifts to next level. Loose the wraps til ur lifting 200+ and use them to take u tht bit further. Ur legs will thank u for it, spec as a junior cos none of u guys hav wheels


Just to add, if you're worried about your knees - why not use knee sleeves instead, they keep the joint really warm but don't add anything, so still classed as raw. I use them myself (tommy kono knee bands) and have never even felt an ache in my knee. Also knee pain can come from your squat form, so check its right. Squatting properly, your knees will be fine


----------



## PHMG

What would you guys advise for me then, i got probs before over going over 150kg, wraps or sleeves. I go para. videoed my form to check that and was sound.


----------



## XJPX

crouchmagic said:


> Just to add, if you're worried about your knees - why not use knee sleeves instead, they keep the joint really warm but don't add anything, so still classed as raw. I use them myself (tommy kono knee bands) and have never even felt an ache in my knee. Also knee pain can come from your squat form, so check its right. Squatting properly, your knees will be fine


I defo prefer the idea of sleeves over wraps wen it comes to a tightness thing. I have to wear elbow sleeves wen bench over 180 otherwise everythin feels so loose, no way tho I'm gonna b wearin sleeves with any bounce in them til bench is over 220 for same reason as I said with squats...dnt rush to the tools tht will take u tht extra bit further


----------



## PHMG

XJPX said:


> I defo prefer the idea of sleeves over wraps wen it comes to a tightness thing. I have to wear elbow sleeves wen bench over 180 otherwise everythin feels so loose, no way tho I'm gonna b wearin sleeves with any bounce in them til bench is over 220 for same reason as I said with squats...*dnt rush to the tools tht will take u tht extra bit further*


Suppose you could say the same thing about upping dose of gear too early and just chucking in things like slin and gh for the sake of it!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

ok guys fair enough i wont use them for my next session and see how it goes


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff here. Will get some sorted then, any suggestions on where to buy them from?>


----------



## LittleChris

Dagman72 said:


> You know how to treat yourself
> 
> Nice lifts mate.


 :lol: Geniune lol there. Who said I don't spoil myself when I deserve it eh buddy!

Thank you for comment


----------



## hilly

My opinion is dont wear anything for as long as you can get away with it. As jordan said you use wraps be it knee or wrist and ure body becomes used to the support. then it it will rely on them and thats no good at all and this includes a belt IMO.

however a belt is even more controversial. some people say wearing a belt will give you a bigger waist and it causes you to push and exntend ure abs off it while kevin levrone and ronnie to name 2 believe it helps keep ure waist tight and ronnie used a belt he reconed to bring his waist in 1 year altho he also kept his off season wweight down the same year which i belueve was more to blame for this.

I manage some ok weights without anything and i believe if you build ure body up without them you will be better for it. However once you start pushing very very heavy weights(for ureself) or you start to feel niggles then it may be time for wraps but only wear them for ure very heavy sets.

however we could totally put all this on its ass and say why risk any injury in the first pace and wrap always. its not like ure guna be sitting with 200kg on ure back any other time but when you have got wraps on so who cares if ure joints cant take it.


----------



## PHMG

hilly, i always wear a belt as for some reason, it stops me getting really crippling back pumps on any exersize.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

good post hilly 

each to their own i suppose 

if you dont need them = dont use them

i you do need them = use them

SIMPLES


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hilly, i always wear a belt as for some reason, it stops me getting really crippling back pumps on any exersize.


omg :laugh:

SO TRUE pmsl :laugh:

back just loves getting pumped to f*ck doesnt it :laugh:


----------



## DEJ

i remember seeing a vid with Dorian Yates, thinks its the week in the dungeon with Mark Dugdale and he says that using wraps compress your joints and kneecaps and once weight is applied it will cause friction in the joint. What's everyone's thoughts on that? i've only ever used wraps once and found them uncomfortable,i've squatted 190x6 without wraps and joints felt fine.


----------



## Dig

DEJ said:


> i remember seeing a vid with Dorian Yates, thinks its the week in the dungeon with Mark Dugdale and he says that using wraps compress your joints and kneecaps and once weight is applied it will cause friction in the joint. What's everyone's thoughts on that? i've only ever used wraps once and found them uncomfortable,i've squatted 190x6 without wraps and joints felt fine.


A lot of evidence suggests this is the case re compression.

My knee joint does feel more stable with tight wraps on but is it really effective for injury prevention?? Not sure myself as plenty lifters blow knees out wearing wraps.

Personally i wear old school bandage type wraps, offer a little support and keep knees warm. Use PL wraps every now and then for the extra boost now and then when go heavier.


----------



## DEJ

Dig said:


> A lot of evidence suggests this is the case re compression.
> 
> My knee joint does feel more stable with tight wraps on but is it really effective for injury prevention?? Not sure myself as plenty lifters blow knees out wearing wraps.
> 
> Personally i wear old school bandage type wraps, offer a little support and keep knees warm. Use PL wraps every now and then for the extra boost now and then when go heavier.


cheers mate, great reply


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH Row*

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

160kg x 3 drop to 140kg x 3 (overhand grip)

*
Close grip pulldown*

65kg x 15

90kg x 10

110kg x 6 (+2partials)

*Chest supported row*

70kg x 12

95kg x 12

115kg x 10

*3/4 DL*

160kg x 10

210kg x 5

*Snatch grip DL*

160kg x 10


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Solid back workout there chris 

Whats with the 3/4 deads and deads with a snatch grip? As apose to either normal deadlifts off the floor or rack deadlifts? just wondering your reasons for performing deads differently to traditional methods.

Keep it up mate


----------



## LittleChris

Just a bit of variety really. Used conventional deads for a good few months, then rack deads, will be sticking with the 3/4 DLs as find they give me a good feeling in the back the next

day and less ham and glute involvement than DL from the floor.

Snatch grips just hit the back differently, give them a try and you will see what I mean, can't lift as much weight with them but you will certainly enjoy them 

After this prep will be getting back to them though, want to hit 300 by the end of the year which I am confident I will manage


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

300 deadlift = BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM 

i cant wait till i hit the 300 mark


----------



## XJPX

Snatch grip 300 has gotta b the target. I'm not poulling from the floor either at moment, keeping them out til can barbell row 240...shud mean smashing previous deadlift pb


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Snatch grip 300 has gotta b the target. I'm not poulling from the floor either at moment, keeping them out til can barbell row 240...shud mean smashing previous deadlift pb


barbell row 240kg? who the hell can do this lol?!

this sh1t i gotta see!

chris- i prefer the 3/4 deads too, i dont let my **** drop and the plates touch the floor....more on the lower back and i love it so much more in a sadistic way


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> barbell row 240kg? who the hell can do this lol?!
> 
> this sh1t i gotta see!
> 
> chris- i prefer the 3/4 deads too, i dont let my **** drop and the plates touch the floor....more on the lower back and i love it so much more in a sadistic way


Haha its one of my goals befor I start prep, can row 210 now...obv its not pretty but it resembles a row haha  x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Haha its one of my goals befor I start prep, can row 210 now...obv its not pretty but it resembles a row haha  x


Fck me, thats mental mate, vid or it didnt happen  nah jk, but be intresting to see your deadlift if thats what your rowing!

Gd journal btw littlechris, shifting some decent weight as well!


----------



## XJPX

If chris hits 4 reps unwrapped, and 8 reps rapped....do u think his legs are gettin less focus? Agreed relying on wraps for singles as a BB is ****. But gettin 10 reps out on a heavier weight is gonna just mean more mass gain


----------



## XJPX

For me I actually feel it more in my quads with wraps on as previously my lowerback would dominate, with wraps I find I hit better lines with my legs and defo defo feel it more in my quads.....I see what u mean why wudnt u then chuck on a suit but then tht jus takes it to a whole new leevel of assistance...I think it really distributes tension so much more across the suit opposed to jus added tension around the knees....I then on other hand dnt wear a belt as I want to hav the thickest erectors on stage possible and want my core working always....everybodies diff remember and anatomicaly everyone squats diff so wraps/belts are for sum but not others. Only thjing I say like I did befor is don't rush to use them...use them as tools dnt become relaint on them


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Decline press*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 4, drop to 140kg x FAIL, drop to 100kg x 5

*Chest press*

Stack x 15

Stack +24kg x 8

Stack +32kg x 5

*Low incline smith*

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

110kg x 4, drop to 80kg x 4

*Low incline DB flye*

30kg x 8

38kg x 3, superset with cable flyes 10plates x 10

10plates x 15

*DB curls*

18kg x 6 each side

24kg x 6

26kg x 8

*DB preacher curls*

22kg x 8 each side

26kg x 6


----------



## Ser

Hey Chris, just dropping by to say WOW! Your looking SUPER BUFF in your avi:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Nice 160 press


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

MACHINE  !!!!!!!!!!!

keep up the hardcore workouts chris 

:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

*BB squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 6

170kg x 10

*Ham curls*

85kg x 15

90kg x 12

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

*SLDL*

100kg x 12

160kg x 12

210kg x 8

*DB lunges*

20kg x 12 each side can't balance on these with wobbly legs, and smith was taken :lol:

*Leg extensions*

85kg x 12

95kg x 10


----------



## XJPX

Gd lad keep this strength, I want it high as long as poss.... If starts to drop may bump test a touch to keep it high x


----------



## LittleChris

Seems to be holding up at the moment, will be treating myself to some knee wraps soon to see what can manage with those badboys


----------



## d4ead

i must confess wraps didnt increase the weight much then tend to just mean i cant walk up stairs for 2 or 3 days instead of all week.


----------



## Jacko89

hey mate hows prep going? FINALLY got this username back lol


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Wondered where you had disappeared to....

Early days at the moment, so not really noticing any major differences at the moment. Certainly leaner, will get some more pictures up around the 12 week mark I think and then every other week after that. Easier to guage progress from pictures and make the journal that little bit more interesting.

You competing at Portsmouth again this year? Doesn't seem that long ago you were running your journal on here.


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Wondered where you had disappeared to....
> 
> Early days at the moment, so not really noticing any major differences at the moment. Certainly leaner, will get some more pictures up around the 12 week mark I think and then every other week after that. Easier to guage progress from pictures and make the journal that little bit more interesting.
> 
> You competing at Portsmouth again this year? Doesn't seem that long ago you were running your journal on here.


Cool man i will be following, see you put your gob into use :lol:

Yeh hitting the junior class again, last chance ill get. It really doesn't seem that long ago mate last year dissapeared, thats the thing with dieting you just count the weeks by.


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> Cool man i will be following, see you put your gob into use :lol:
> 
> Yeh hitting the junior class again, last chance ill get. It really doesn't seem that long ago mate last year dissapeared, thats the thing with dieting you just count the weeks by.


Good stuff, you planning on running a journal or not this year? Be good to follow


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff, you planning on running a journal or not this year? Be good to follow


No mate, as you probs remember i couldnt ever be bothered to update it or didnt have the time. I do get tempted to start one but i dont want it to be a chore. Im writing important things down anyway and taking progress pics for myself which i will probably put up after the show to show the transformation from fatty to skinny lol. See how im looking closer to the time and how my time is then i might make one for the last run in to the show.


----------



## Team1

BOOM

Super strong mofo

Whens the show day?

ANy leaner yet? :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Team1 said:


> BOOM
> 
> Super strong mofo
> 
> Whens the show day?
> 
> ANy leaner yet? :lol:


May 8th show day, booked the week off beforehand and think will have a day or two off afterwards as well.

Leaner certainly, but plenty to come off lets put it that way :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

I WANNA SEE PICS !!!!!!!!!!

progress pics please lol 

side chest , side tri etc


----------



## LittleChris

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> I WANNA SEE PICS !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> progress pics please lol
> 
> side chest , side tri etc


STFU you phagget


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

LOOOL not in a gay way lol

your not my type , first of all you have a penis but mainly because of your 80's apperance and face like a well skelpt ar$e !!!!

:lol: :laugh:


----------



## LittleChris

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> LOOOL not in a gay way lol
> 
> your not my type , first of all you have a penis but mainly because of your 80's apperance and face like a well skelpt ar$e !!!!
> 
> :lol: :laugh:


Will get some done at some point, just don't see the point in putting any up until there has been some clear signs of progress. You will get your fill soon enough Dave :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Lol good stuff chris

keep up the hard work


----------



## LittleChris

*Standing press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 5, drop to 80kg x 4

*CGBP*

60kg x 20

120kg x 5, drop to 80kg x 10

*Side raises*

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

16kg x 15

*
Behind neck shoulder press machine*

75kg x 10

85kg x 6

85kg x 3, drop to 65kg and managed 1, Dropped a few more pegs and managed a few partials but shoulders just finished at this stage :lol:

*
EZ skulls*

15kg each side x 10

15kg each side x 10

*
Tricep pushdown machine*

Stack +50kg x 8

Stack +62kg x 6


----------



## Jacko89

I need to see a video of your 100kg standing press bro...


----------



## MXD

*2!


----------



## LittleChris

Oh no doubt the form is shabby and there is certainly drive from the legs, but it does more damage to the shoulders than the 80kg set which is done in far better form.

Pop along to the gym and you can watch me if you wish


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

compared to your other lifts 100kg standing overhead press isnt overly impressive!

dont know why guys are wanting to see a video of it lol !?

chris is much stronger than me and i dont consider myself strong compared to all the older bodybuilders (for my age probably strong) but i did overhead press's last week and worked up to 80k for 6ish reps then one final set of 90kg for 2-3 reps.

100kg is only 10kg more than i did and i've got arms the length of most peoples legs lol!

i'm not trying to say i am stronger than you OBVEOUSLY but just dont understand why a 100kg standing overhead press seems to be impressive enough for people wanting to see videos of it ?

Maybe they just want to see your form ?

your SQUATS on the otherhand are video worthy impressiveness lol


----------



## XJPX

Well done for this week, no need for photos for another cuple weeks yet! Let's get another 5-6 pounds off u.


----------



## RACK

Sounds like all is going well mate.


----------



## XJPX

RACK said:


> Sounds like all is going well mate.


first cuple weeks hav gone perfect, Chris body is doing exactly wat i want


----------



## defdaz

LittleChris said:


> Pop along to the gym and you can watch me if you wish


OH I SEE. They get invites but not me!! *STROP MODE ON!*


----------



## Jacko89

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> compared to your other lifts 100kg standing overhead press isnt overly impressive!
> 
> dont know why guys are wanting to see a video of it lol !?
> 
> chris is much stronger than me and i dont consider myself strong compared to all the older bodybuilders (for my age probably strong) but i did overhead press's last week and worked up to 80k for 6ish reps then one final set of 90kg for 2-3 reps.
> 
> 100kg is only 10kg more than i did and i've got arms the length of most peoples legs lol!
> 
> i'm not trying to say i am stronger than you OBVEOUSLY but just dont understand why a 100kg standing overhead press seems to be impressive enough for people wanting to see videos of it ?
> 
> Maybe they just want to see your form ?
> 
> your SQUATS on the otherhand are video worthy impressiveness lol


Haha get a video up of you doing these presses dave...

My shoulders are probably my strongest bodypart in relation to size and i can just about do 100kg always withh good form though.


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> Haha get a video up of you doing these presses dave...
> 
> My shoulders are probably my strongest bodypart in relation to size and i can just about do 100kg always withh good form though.


Going to have to call you out on that one buddy and ask for videos :lol:

Dave, as always, you got my back and for that you will be rewarded 

Off now to train back and will throw in calves as well, updates to follow


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> Going to have to call you out on that one buddy and ask for videos :lol:
> 
> Dave, as always, you got my back and for that you will be rewarded
> 
> Off now to train back and will throw in calves as well, updates to follow


lol i said just about, probably cant now, havn't trained shoulders properly in ages, at least not presses lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Not training them due to an injury or something?


----------



## Jacko89

No mate, i have been training them but not the normal way. I'll get round to explaining one day.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH row*

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

150kg x 5

*
Close grip pulldown*

65kg x 15

90kg x 10

110kg x 6 (+2 partials)

*Chest supported row*

*
*

70kg x 15

100kg x 12

115kg x 11

*
3/4 DL*

170kg x 8

220kg x 5

*
Snatch grip DL*

170kg x 8

*
Calf press*

Stack +40kg x 10

Stack +66kg x 10

Stack +100kg x 10


----------



## Guest

See ya in the gym last week mate, look a lot different from your pics, had to be you gauging by the weights being squatted!

Are u putting 2x 25kg weights on the leg press? I stuck two 20's on there n the band sounded on the verge of death!!

Just signed up to a new gym in bath, phase first. Proppa underground dungeon.


----------



## LittleChris

Yeah that would have been the haircut :lol:

Handsome son of a bitch eh :lol:

I put the DBs on the leg press, managed to fit 100kg on there yesterday, rather precarious mind you. Seemed to hold up, 125kg next week!

Where is that gym then? I used the Bath Uni gym a few years ago when I first started out, that had a superb selection of weight. Just a little bit too much out of the way to justify using it really. Have to let me know how you find that gym and say hello in the gym as well.


----------



## mattyb009

Its a bit out of the way to be honest but its praticly round the courner from my work, i work shifts and usually go a week with out training due to conflicting train times but leaves me in bath with over half hour to kill. Going to get the earlier train and get my self a few pre work sessions. Its only 25 quid if u take out a year membership with a free massarge n physo session.

Do u know where victoria park is? its about a half hour walk from the station. Its praticly directly over the road. U walk into a nice repeption nice little waiting room - looks posh.

Bloke walked me downstairs and it was a real bodybuilding set up.

Two pices of equipment that stood out was a propper leg press where u load the weight and push up rather than push your self back with stacked weight and a lying hamstring curl m/c i hate that seated thing at the gym.

Had a few bent bars over by the squat rack so **** knows what monsters get in there!

I was on the smith machine while u were on the rack. unfortunatly not the bigger one of us two.


----------



## d4ead

Deceptively strong cvnt ain't ya


----------



## LittleChris

Goood session today, felt full of energy and just went for it. Dropped a rep on the working set of the barbell press but the drop set weight was up 20kg and managed same amount of reps from previous week so suppose that evens out.

On the incline smith, instead of buillding up to a heavier weight went straight in at the working weight for a change as was feeling sufficiently warm.

*Barbell decline*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 3, drop to 120kg x 5

*Chest press*

stack x 15

Stack +24kg x 10

Stack +32kg x 6

*
Low incline smith*

110kg x 6

110kg x 5, drop to 70kg x 10

*
DB flyes low incline*

*
*

36kg x 7

40kg x 5, drop to 22kg x 6

*Machine flye*

12 reps , pause for 15 secs, 10 more reps

*DB curls*

18kg x 6

24kg x 6

28kg x 6

*Cable spider curls*

2 sets of 20reps

*
DB concentration curls*

*
*

16kg x 10 on right arm, repeat on left arm, then back to right arm for 7 reps and failure, same on left arm, 7 reps to failure.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

any particular reason why you always start ur chest workouts with a decline movement instead of the "typical" incline ?

(the old - build your chest from the top downwards because gravity will naturally bring it down)

just curious as to your reason for starting with the decline.

good workout


----------



## LittleChris

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> any particular reason why you always start ur chest workouts with a decline movement instead of the "typical" incline ?
> 
> (the old - build your chest from the top downwards because gravity will naturally bring it down)
> 
> just curious as to your reason for starting with the decline.
> 
> good workout


Until a few months ago I used to start with the incline smith, but after reading some of Prodiver's posts on the decline bench and how it was the most effective overall mass builder for the chest I decided to give it a go. He even went so far as to say it was better than the incline for building the upper chest. Whether or not that is true is debatable and almost certainly depends on individual biomechanics, but it certainly works the chest a treat and Dorian was a big fan of it as well. If it was good enough for Dorian, its good enough for me 

Flat bench I just feel in the front delts more than anything, even when I round the shoulders together, so its between incline and decline.

You should give it a go if you haven't


----------



## XJPX

260 single easy 





 - 220 v easy 6 but fuked quad on 6th meh


----------



## d4ead

Yeh looked easy.....

NOT


----------



## XJPX

d4ead said:


> Yeh looked easy.....
> 
> NOT


its jst the raking and unracking thts hard, i hate it. the lift itself was easy


----------



## big_jim_87

260k is easy i agree

im not sure what it is with you j..... you shake a lot like your on clen all the time...... even that 210k incline you looked like you were shaking all the way up the rep and when you had the bar on your traps you looked very..... well not shaky as such but more jittery how do you feel when you lift heavy?

im just wondering if your nervous system is in shock maybe from the rapid gains?


----------



## d4ead

I thought he was busting for a ****


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> 260k is easy i agree
> 
> im not sure what it is with you j..... you shake a lot like your on clen all the time...... even that 210k incline you looked like you were shaking all the way up the rep and when you had the bar on your traps you looked very..... well not shaky as such but more jittery how do you feel when you lift heavy?
> 
> im just wondering if your nervous system is in shock maybe from the rapid gains?


i kno wat u mean mate i see it too wen watch bk the vids, i dnt feel it at all at the tim tho...


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> i kno wat u mean mate i see it too wen watch bk the vids, i dnt feel it at all at the tim tho...


maybe adrenalin?


----------



## hilly

Maybe the fact he has 260kg of his back. just a thought


----------



## ah24

hilly said:


> Maybe the fact he has 260kg of his back. just a thought


lol was thinking the same thing!


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 7

180kg x 7

*
Ham curls*

85kg x 15

90kg x 12

100kg x 6

105kg x 6

*SLDL*

100kg x 12

160kg x 10

220kg x 6

*Leg extensions*

90kg x 12

110kg x 10


----------



## XJPX

Gd leg session, v nice mate  , gonna see those wheels cum in spot on x


----------



## LittleChris

Wanted to get 10 on the working set but just wasn't an option sadly, still your video got me fired up. 

At least when dieting not bloated all the time so didn't coat the floor with the contents of my stomach :lol:


----------



## defdaz

I feel like a broken record mate but absolutely awesome weights you're shifting Chris. :thumb: Five plates a side stiff legs? Get in!


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Wanted to get 10 on the working set but just wasn't an option sadly, still your video got me fired up.
> 
> At least when dieting not bloated all the time so didn't coat the floor with the contents of my stomach :lol:


Haha same now iv dropped my food...I tended to throw up my mid workout shake after legs. I'll giv u another vid next week I'll nail 5 plates for 12 squat and 6 plate sldl  ...jus for u baby haha...stay focused and keep the weights going bro... I'm happy with ur weight so far this week considering changes we made x


----------



## LittleChris

*Standing military press*

40kg 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 5, drop to 80kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 4

*CGBP*

100kg x 6

130kg x 4, 100kg x 4

*Side raises*

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

18kg x 12 (seated)

*
Behind neck shoulder press*

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

*OH cable tri extension*

*
*

Stack x 12

stack x 10

*
Tri pushdown machine*

*
*

Stack +62kg x 8

stack +76kg x 6


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> *Standing military press*
> 
> 40kg 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> 90kg x 6
> 
> 100kg x 5, drop to 80kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 4
> 
> *CGBP*
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> 130kg x 4, 100kg x 4
> 
> *Side raises*
> 
> 22kg x 10
> 
> 22kg x 10
> 
> 18kg x 12 (seated)
> 
> *
> **Behind neck shoulder press*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 80kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 80kg x 8*
> 
> *OH cable tri extension*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Stack x 12
> 
> stack x 10
> 
> *
> Tri pushdown machine*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Stack +62kg x 8
> 
> stack +76kg x 6


plz drop this out bro, as prep goes on joints gonna feel ****, this jus asks for truble


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH Row*

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

145kg x 7

160kg x 5

*Pull ups*

BW X 8

BW +12KG x 7

BW +12kg x 5

*Chest supported row*

75kg x 15

105kg x 12

120kg x 9

*
3/4DL*

180kg x 6

230kg x 3

*
Snatch grip DL*

180kg x 8


----------



## LittleChris

Think this might work for the posing track


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Decline press*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 3, drop to 120kg x 3, drop to 100kg x 3

*
Cable flye*

11plates x 12

14plates x 8

*Low incline smith*

110kg x 6

110kg x 4, drop to 70kg x 10

*Chest press*

Stack x 12

Stack +26kg x 6

Stack +32kg x 3, drop to 14kg x 1 :lol:

*DB curls*

18kg x 8 each side

24kg x 8

28kg x 7 drop to 20kg x 4 each side


----------



## XJPX

Strenghts holding well mate  , let's hav another gd week...cuple weeks and trip to brighton needs to b on the cards mate....wanna see ur condition in person and go thru posing wid u


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

keep it up little monster 

eye of the tiger :thumb: !!!


----------



## LittleChris

Off for squats now, aiming for 215 for 6, fingers crossed


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

light weight baby


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squat *

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

215lg x 6

190kg x 8

*Ham curl*

85kg x 15

90kg x 10

100kg x 6

105kg x 6

*SLDL*

110kg x 12

170kg x 8

230kg x 5

*Leg ext*

100kg x 15

110kg x 10


----------



## defdaz

Well done Chris! Let the weights / reps speak for themselves :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Maybe the fact he has 260kg of his back. just a thought





ah24 said:


> lol was thinking the same thing!


well unlike you 2 im speaking from experience and with 260k on my back i dnt shake unless i didnt eat well etc


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> plz drop this out bro, as prep goes on joints gonna feel ****, this jus asks for truble


very true! even off season i dnt risk it


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> *BB Squat *
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> 150kg x 6
> 
> 215lg x 6
> 
> 190kg x 8
> 
> *Ham curl*
> 
> 85kg x 15
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 6
> 
> 105kg x 6
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> 110kg x 12
> 
> 170kg x 8
> 
> 230kg x 5
> 
> *Leg ext*
> 
> 100kg x 15
> 
> 110kg x 10


my full prep i never went over 180k squats...... but i think i was scared as i had just ripped pec!

legs day looks nice!


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> very true! even off season i dnt risk it


 :lol: You ****, you going to say anything directly to me or just reply to other people's posts in my journal!? :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> Well done Chris! Let the weights / reps speak for themselves :thumb:


Was pleased with it, and to be fair 210 last week seemed harder. Will go for 220 next week, will be over the moon if can get that as only managed 4 on that when eating a fair amount more.


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> :lol: You ****, you going to say anything directly to me or just reply to other people's posts in my journal!? :lol:


at least i post in yours!


----------



## big_jim_87

big_jim_87 said:


> my full prep i never went over 180k squats...... but i think i was scared as i had just ripped pec!
> 
> legs day looks nice!


what was this? it was aimed at you slaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> at least i post in yours!


Read yours everyday buddy. Struggle to decipher your posts quite often but always enjoy the weights you move


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> what was this? it was aimed at you slaaaaaaaaag!


OK, I will let you live. For now at least


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> Read yours everyday buddy. Struggle to decipher your posts quite often but always enjoy the weights you move


lol what? whats hard to get about my posts?


----------



## LittleChris

Final meal now then hitting the sack.

Cardio tomorrow and day off the weights


----------



## LittleChris

*Standing press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80lg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 4, drop to 80kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 4

*CGBP*

100kg x 6

130kg x 4, 100kg x 4

*
Smith Shoulder press*

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

*Side raises*

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

18kg x 12

*Tri pushdown machine*

Stack + 62kg x 10

Stack +76kg x 7

*Rope cable pressdown*

2sets to failure


----------



## defdaz

Stay on target... stay on target! Reps for naming the film 

Good efforts there C, everything feeling good?


----------



## LittleChris

Star Wars: A New Hope 

Everything feeling good yes. Doesnt' seem like I am dieting at the moment which is what Jordan intends, so will enjoy this while it lasts. Will be taking some pictures and sending them across to him shortly. Whilst the scales tell one story, pictures tell another so important to get the overall view


----------



## DEJ

Do you think you look leaner mate?!


----------



## LittleChris

DEJ said:


> Do you think you look leaner mate?!


Most certainly. Sent Jordan the pictures and he is happy so thats good news 

Day off today as had planned to go to London to see some Uni friends, but train prices are beyond a joke and I can't be bothered in all honesty. Not a fan of not drinking and any other recreational indulgences will be off the menu for this prep, so will give it a miss.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i cant believe you've taken pictures and not uploaded them yet :/

this act is un-acceptable and i fully expect a 5000 word apology letter and you to have uploaded them by the end of the day.

not impressed chris :/ !!!!

PS - :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i cant believe you've taken pictures and not uploaded them yet :/
> 
> this act is un-acceptable and i fully expect a 5000 word apology letter and you to have uploaded them by the end of the day.
> 
> not impressed chris :/ !!!!
> 
> PS - :lol:


These pictures won't be uploaded Dave, these are just to make sure everything is on track.,

I think wk 10 I will get some pictures up,. Thats 2 weeks wait, you should be OK for that 

Dave, as Haimer told you, don't bite the hand that feeds you. You have enjoyed praise from me, but I can easily withdraw it. Whilst it would pain me to do it, I feel it may be in your best interest.

PS :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

LittleChris said:


> These pictures won't be uploaded Dave, these are just to make sure everything is on track.,
> 
> I think wk 10 I will get some pictures up,. Thats 2 weeks wait, you should be OK for that
> 
> Dave, as Haimer told you, don't bite the hand that feeds you. You have enjoyed praise from me, but I can easily withdraw it. Whilst it would pain me to do it, I feel it may be in your best interest.
> 
> PS :lol:


  :lol: ok fine i'm still your number 1 fan, after all who can be mad at rs's 80's style other half 

just as long as your still the daz masters numero uno supporter  

lol :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

The pics where excellent indeed, we r bang on where need to b  , ye a few more weeks n sum pics can go up on here then can see how hard chris has worked  , well dun buddy keep it going x


----------



## LittleChris




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

regards to jordon putting kisses at the end of his posts to you = does he also give you a kiss goodbye when you guys meet up :laugh: lol ?

what kind of relationship u guys got going on?

very different to me and rab :laugh: after he's done with me he boots me out his car and leaves me to fend for myself in unchartered VERY DANGEROUS ayrshire waters :lol:

:laugh:


----------



## LittleChris

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> regards to jordon putting kisses at the end of his posts to you = does he also give you a kiss goodbye when you guys meet up :laugh: lol ?
> 
> what kind of relationship u guys got going on?
> 
> very different to me and rab :laugh: after he's done with me he boots me out his car and leaves me to fend for myself in unchartered VERY DANGEROUS ayrshire waters :lol:
> 
> :laugh:


Dave, I think we need to get you some help.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

LittleChris said:


> Dave, I think we need to get you some help.


indeed :laugh:


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH row*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

150kg x 7

160kg x 3, drop to 110kg and squeexed out 8 overhand reps

*close grip pulldown*

65kg x 15

90kg x 10

110kg x 6, 1 more and 1 static hold

*3/4 DL*

180kg x 6

230kg - unracked the weight and strap snapped. Not pleased!

Had to improvise here, so used the functional strap on either hand:

*DB rows*

60kg x 20 each side

*Face pulls* 3 sets of 15 with progressive weights

*Rear delts *3 sets, 12, 8 , 8 reps

*
Hammer chins*

6reps

6reps

Will have to buy some new straps now, so will also get some knee wraps as well, see if can help with the squats for next week


----------



## LittleChris

On that note, can anybody suggest a good site for the knee wraps please?


----------



## d4ead

hows things chris sorry been otherwise occupied.... you still going strong by the look of it.


----------



## LittleChris

Well a solid weight loss this week with only two dosings of liquid clen. Actually a mistake as wass meant to be ED, but with over 3lb weight loss we aren't complaining :lol:

Can't complain at the moment, all seems very easy


----------



## XJPX

Tht 2 day dosing is a blessing mate...we will get another 3+ pounds off u next week by going ED dosing  , 2 easy weeks....half a stone loss whilst strength is going up and u feeling like ur not dieting


----------



## Haimer

You happy with what's coming off Chris? As in looks wise in the mirror?

Ace strength, glad to see you still pushing it when prepping. Will be at Pompey so will give you a cheer (with all your other fans!)


----------



## LittleChris

All feeling good Haimer, slight changes in the mirror but expect that the leaner i get the more marked the transformation week on week will be.

Just going about the basics really and trying not to over analyse everything. Having Jordan decide on the changes removes the worry about doing something wrong in that I just focus on doing what he says and working hard as I can each session.

Will be good to put names to faces, come take your photo with me


----------



## LittleChris

Early gym session today, girl working behind the counter and nobody else in so unable to do my heavy drop set on the bench. Worked around this anyway.

*BB Decline*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

130kg x 6

*Chest press*

*
*

stack x 15

stack +24kg 8

stack +32kg x 8

*Low incline smith*

*
*

110kgx 6

120kg x 2, drop to 70kg x 14

*DB flyes low incline*

36kg x 6

40kg x 5, then moved to machine flyes, 12 reps (15secs rest) 10 reps

*DB curls*

18kg x 8

24kg x 8

28kg x 5, drop to 20kg x 5


----------



## LittleChris

Aiming tomorrow for 220kg for 6reps as well. Will be a 5kg increase on last week and a new PB if I get it.

Not got any straps though so won't be able to do SLDL, will jut have to hammer the hamstrings with some extra curls. Wide stance leg press doesn't seem to work on the horizontal leg press; just seems to work my lower back more than anything.


----------



## defdaz

Good luck today mate. Things seem to be going really well in here! I bought some RDX knee wraps on ebay for 9 quid I think the other day and tried them out on squats last night. Impressive, have to say. Hardly any knee pain while squating 140kg compared to last week when I couldn't even squat 60kg. I think they must add about 20kg to your max lift :thumb: .


----------



## RACK

Looks like everything is going great mate. Nice one


----------



## Dig

LittleChris said:


> Aiming tomorrow for 220kg for 6reps as well. Will be a 5kg increase on last week and a new PB if I get it.
> 
> *Not got any straps though so won't be able to do SLDL*, will jut have to hammer the hamstrings with some extra curls. Wide stance leg press doesn't seem to work on the horizontal leg press; just seems to work my lower back more than anything.


Didnt expect such a lame excuse from you lmfao, surely grip isnt that bad?? if it is man up and use hook grip.


----------



## Haimer

LittleChris said:


> All feeling good Haimer, slight changes in the mirror but expect that the leaner i get the more marked the transformation week on week will be.
> 
> Just going about the basics really and trying not to over analyse everything. Having Jordan decide on the changes removes the worry about doing something wrong in that I just focus on doing what he says and working hard as I can each session.
> 
> Will be good to put names to faces, come take your photo with me


Good to hear mate.

Yeah definitely advantages over using a "prep-guy" and something I plan on using when it's my time.

Definitely - after all you are a forum legend haha, though I think you have calmed down on some of your 'witty' posts as of late - must be prep...!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

whats your weight at chris?


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> whats your weight at chris?


215lbs at the moment but holding some water, expecting a 2-3lbs loss this week so back down to 207lbs give or take I think


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squat*

*
*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

220kg x 6

190kg x 6- annoyed at this one as wanted 10 and had it in me, just bar felt odd on back and just lost focus. Next week....

Knee wraps arrived as well so will try these for next week, think aim will be 225kg for as many as can get, although might push the boat out and go for 230kg?

*Ham curl*

*
*

85kg x 15

90kg z 12

100kg x 8

105kg x 6

*Wide stance leg press*

*
*

3 sets working up to stack in weight x 25 reps

*Leg extension*

105kg x 15

115kg x 10


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> 215lbs at the moment but holding some water, expecting a 2-3lbs loss this week so back down to 207lbs give or take I think


cool 

no calve work??? how come??


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> cool
> 
> no calve work??? how come??


Didn't have time for them today, will fit them in on thursday/friday as have these days off work so have time to burn


----------



## LittleChris

30mins cardio completed just now, other two session will be thursday and friday.

Enjoying the cardio actually and feel much better for having it in here. Will be doing it offseason that is for certain. Health benefits alone are reason enough, but the improved metabolic rate is another bonus.


----------



## LittleChris

*Standing military press*

40kg x 10

60kg x10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 6, drop to 80kg x 6, drop to 60kg x 4

*CGBP*

100kg x 8

13kg x 4, drop to 100kg x 4

*Smith shoulder press*

80kg x 9

90kg x 6

*
DB side raises with feet on bench and little finger inverted, facing ceiling at top of movement*

10kg x 12

12kg x 15

16kg x 10

*Tri pushdown machine*

stack +62kg x 12

Stack +76kg x 6

*Cable rope pressdown*

2 sets, rest paused to complete failure (20 reps, 15reps)

Good session here, strength levels largely consistent and on the odd exercise still managing to increase by the odd rep which always makes for a satisfying training session.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Underhand row*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

150kg x 7

*Palms facing pulldown*

70kg x 8

90kg x 8

110kg x 7, +1 partial

*
3/4 DL*

180kg x 6

230kg x 4 Strap was the issue here, they are much thinner than the older straps so felt a little odd. Perhaps just an excuse, either way, an improvement of 1 rep since I last did the exercise two weeks ago. Can't argue 

*DB row- bench set at lowest incline*

60kg x 20 (right)

60kg x 19 (left)

*Chest supported machine row*

105kg x 10

120kg x 6


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Decline*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 4, drop tp 120kg x 4

*Chest press*

stac x 15

stack +24kg x 9

Stack +32kg x 7

*
Cable crossover*

9plates x 15

12plates x 10

14plates x 8

*BW dips *(waiting for Smith to be finished with

8 reps

8reps

*Low incline Smith*

120kg x 3, drop to 80kg x 7, pause for 5 seconds, 4more reps

*DB curls*

18kg x 8

24kg x 8

*
Concentration curls (one arm to failure, do other arm to failure, then back to other arm)*

16kg x 10, 6, 4

Good session and still pumped up now. Wonderful feeling


----------



## defdaz

I live for the pump mate! :lol:

At the start of a workout I look in the mirror... omg small fat ugly fvck!! Half way through workout, max pump stage, look in the mirror... MONSTER!!


----------



## bigacb

defdaz said:


> I live for the pump mate! :lol:
> 
> At the start of a workout I look in the mirror... omg small fat ugly fvck!! Half way through workout, max pump stage, look in the mirror... MONSTER!!


Haha so true. I went out over the weekend so the day after felt small and fat. First session in the gym of the week today and feel right again now. It's crazy how your mind can play tricks on you!


----------



## LittleChris

Happy with this gym session., Had some new earphones with Ipod so music was thumping loud in the ears. Nothing like some Metallica and trance music to get you in the zone.

Knee wraps were uncomfy to get on, but they certainly helped. Got the 230kg for 6, final rep was a struggle but managed it. Then threw caution to the wind and went for 240kg. Got 2 reps, was on way down for 3rd, and then got scared wouldn't be able to get it back up :lol: No spotters so only managed a partial. Still, can't complain at two healthy PBs eh 

Legs are well and truly smashed now, walking to changing rooms was a struggle :lol:

*BB squats*

*
*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kg x 6

200kg x 1( wraps on here, and also wanted something in between the 150 and the 230 as felt would be easier for body to adapt to the jump)

230kg x 6

240kg x 2 and 1 partial

*Ham curls*

85kg x 15

90kg x 12

100kg x 8

105kg x 5 +1 partial

*Staggered leg press*

3/4 stack x 20 reps each side with no rest, then back to the other leg and 20reps each side, had to rest pause a few times to reach the 20

*SLDL*

*
*

100kg x 12

180kg x 8

*Leg extension*

*
*

105kg x 10

120kg x 6, rest pause x 3


----------



## danny1871436114701

nice one chris heavy squatting fella, I cant get over 140 with my stupid left quad/hip, no excuse gonna try blitz it 2moro then sports therapist session on friday LOL

Thats some big weights mate nice one


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no calves again??? chris.... you are not joining the "bodybuilders dont need calves" mantra are you?


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> no calves again??? chris.... you are not joining the "bodybuilders dont need calves" mantra are you?


LMAO, I was actually leaving the gym and then realised I hadn't done calves and thought that ****er IB will mention this no doubt. LMAO!!!!

Thursday, I promise


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMAO, like clock work me 

i'll hold you to it, i'll quote the above on friday 

You have good calves, something that will put you in good stead above those who neglect them...

Nothing looks wierder than a rear pose with a great upper body but calves of a little girl lol


----------



## defdaz

BOOM! Massive congrats on the PB's Chris! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Ca*lve- toe press*

Stack x 20

Stack x 20

stack +40kg x 10

Stack +84kg x 10

Stack +100kg x 10

*Standing miltary press*

*
*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

90kg x 6

100kg x 4, dropped to 70kg x 4, rest for 10secs, 3 more reps.

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

100k x 6 +1 asssisted

*One armed DB raise- leaning onto a bench away from raising arm to minimise body momentum*

10kg x 15

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

*
**Tri pressdown*

Stack +64kg x 12

Stack +78kg x 7

*CGBP*

60kg x 12, 20secs rest, 60kg x 8, 20secs rest, 60kg x 6


----------



## LittleChris

Well after training last night throat felt a little ho****. Got worse during night despite water and plenty of vits. Worry is falling ill and this setting me back so have decided to take training off tonight. Early night and weekend of rest should stop it in its tracks. Weight still the same but I am convinced I have lost some more fat. Whether its mind games or not will know when Jordan sees pictures as saw last ones weeks ago. Will post them up here as well for some honest feedback.

Good weekend all


----------



## LittleChris

208.8lbs.


----------



## XJPX

Banging pics, reallli happy with the change in two weeks. The change in the pics is v big for what was only a small change in scales matey...let's hav another couple weeks the same


----------



## oaklad

Looking good in pictures keep it up should be in good company come show day seems a few from here are doing it


----------



## MXD

Awesome mate, how tall are you again ?


----------



## LittleChris

5ft 10 

Cheers Jordan, must admit scales have been playing mind games but knew I was leaning up so tis all good.

The changes this week will certainly see a good drop.

Bring it on


----------



## MXD

Big boy lol, love it matey


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking good with 10 weeks left.


----------



## chrisj22

In a VERY good position with 10 weeks left mate


----------



## Magic Torch

You'll be fine mate, changes will come thick fast, lines are getting deeper and you have ages left.


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline Barbell press*

60kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 4, drop to 120 x 3

*
Chest press*

100kg x 15

124kg x 8

134kg x 4 +1 partial

*Low incline Smith*

110kg 4, +2 assists, drop to 70kg x 8 (wider grip)

*
DB flyes low incline*

28kg x 8

38kg x 4, drop to 20kg x 5 (hold for 2secs at bottom of movement)

*EZ bar curls*

15kg each side x 8

30kg each side x 4 with loose form, then 6reps either side with the 18kg DBs

*
DB single preacher curls*

20kg x 8 each side

24kg x 5 each side, and then rest pause and then one more.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

235kg x 5 and 1 partial

200kg x 8-

*Ham curl* changed the rep pattern here- missed one of the warm up sets, lower reps on the other, and then into 2 working sets, final one to failure

70kg x 10

105kg x 8

115kg x 7 and 1 partial

*SLDL*

100KG X 10

180KG X 8

220KG X 3- Just didn't feel right, felt it more in the back than the hamstrings....

*
Leg extension supersetted with narrow stance leg press*

100kg x 10 and then stack x 10 on leg press

120kg x 5, rest pause 5seconds and 1 more rep and then 10reps on leg press


----------



## RACK

You strength on SLDL's is insane mate. Good work!


----------



## LittleChris

Well legs are sore today. Was planning on having today off as lower back a little tender from the SLDLs, but would only mean training on a saturday if I were to do that and like to keep weeekends free if possible.

Will be shoulders tonight, won't be doing the standing military press though, just an extra working set on the smith shoulder press I think.

Weight didn't drop this morning, was 206.8, but two more cardio sessions to go and two more training sessions, so can only go down.


----------



## LittleChris

*Toe press*

Stack x 20

Stack x 20

Stack +48kg x 10

Stack +90kg x 10

Stack +110kg x 10

*
Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

110kg x 5 +1 partial

*Smith CGBP*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

130kg x 4, drop to 100kg x 3

*
Seated DB raises*

16kg x 10

20kg x 8

24kg x 6

*
Tri pushdown machine*

Stack +68kg x 12

Stack +82kg x 5

*EZ skull crushers*

15kg each side x 8

25kg x each side- negative part of movement then move to chest and press, repeat for one rep- 8reps then failure. Moved to *cable pressdown..*..

stack x 15 reps


----------



## Dig

Ive always had same prob on SLDL, but using the form big bear reccommended it trashed my hammys without that much low back involvement. Basically i unlocked knees ever so slightly, to the point would still look locked out (find puts more stress on muscle belly of hams than back of knees) and then just push @rse back and keep back arched. When you feel a good stretch (for me bar reaches a few inch below knee) focus on pushing hips in and stop short of lockout to keep stress on hams. Never felt my hams working as much on any exercise tbh.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH row*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

140kg x 7, drop to 120kg x 3

*UH pulldowns*

70kg x 8

90kg x 8

115kg x 4 +2 partials resisting as much as possible on negative

*3/4 DL*

180kg x 8

230kg x 6

*Chest supported row*

105kg x10

125kg x 5

*Straight arm pulldown*

15plates x 12

20plates x 6, supersetted with face pulls x 14


----------



## LittleChris

Cardio now up to 45mins x 5 a week. Going to be some changes this weeks that for sure


----------



## XJPX

So happy with how everythins gone, next week we can realli send ur metaboliuc rate thru the roof with tht cardio...will wait a cuple more weeks til pics but the next lot I am expecting big things mate.


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline Barbell press*

Bar x 15

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

160kg x 5 +1 assist

*
Chest press*

100kg x 8

124kg x 8

134kg x 6

*Low incline Smith*

110kg x 7, drop to 60kg and 6 reps- extra slow on the negative

*DB flyes low incline*

28kg x 8

38kg x 5 then moved to cable flyes x 10

*DB curls*

16kg x 8

24kg x 8

28kg x 6 (only managed 5 on left arm)

*DB single preacher cable curls*

4plates each side for 15 reps, then 6plates each side for 10 reps, no rest.

20kg x 8 each side

24kg x 5 each side, and then rest pause and then one more.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

240kg x 3, bailed on 4th

200kg x 10

*
Ham curls*

70kg x 10

105kg x 8

115kg x 8 +1 partial

*SLDL*

Much lower weight than normal, but went ultra slow holding for the stretch at the bottom

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Leg extension*

105kg x 15

120kg x 6, restpause 5seconds x 2, rest pause 5seconds x 1


----------



## LittleChris

*Calve- toe press*

Stack x 20

Stack x 20

stack +54kg x 10

Stack +94kg x 10

Stack +116kg x 8, rest pause 5 seconds x 3

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

110k x 6 +1 asssisted, drop to 80kg x 4

*Smith CGBP*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

130kg x 3 and 1 press from the safety pin , drop to 100kg x 4

*seated DB raises*

*
*

14kg x 10

20kg x 8

24kg x 6

*Tri pressdown*

Stack +70kg x 12

Stack +84kg x 6

*Overhead Cable extension*

15 reps 3/4 stack

15 reps full stack


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH row*

*
*

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

*UH pulldown*

70kg x 8

90kg x 8

115kg x 6 and 1 partial#

*3/4 DL*

180kg x 8

235kg x 6

*Chest supported row*

105kg x 10

125kg x 8 +1 partial

*Rear delt machine*

3sets of 15 pyrammided weight- final two sets rest paused to reach aim of 15reps


----------



## LittleChris

Weight is at 207.6lbs this morning. Jordan is happy with the pictures I sent him, so a few more changes this week to keep the ball rolling along.

Week off work as well so should be a relaxing week with plenty of rest


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline Barbell press*

*
*

Bar x 15

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

160kg x 5, drop to 140kg x 1

*Chest press*

100kg x 8

128kg x 8

136kg x 7

*Low incline Smith*

115kg x 9, drop to 70kg and 15 partial reps on bottom half of movement. Rest pause 10secs, 3 more reps

*DB flyes low incline*

28kg x 8

38kg x 5 and static stretch, moved to cable flyes 10plates x 10

*
DB curls*

16kg x 8

24kg x 8

28kg x 5, then 16kg curled each arm at same time x 5

*EZ bar curls*

15kg each side x 10

17.5kg each side x 8

24kg x 5 each side, and then rest pause and then one more.


----------



## Magic Torch

Chris, what kind of diet are you following now?


----------



## LittleChris

Magic Torch said:


> Chris, what kind of diet are you following now?


Nothing out of the ordinary, just the standard approach, won't go into too much detail as Jordan has requested this.

Squats tonight, not allowed to go below 5reps anymore, so 240kg will have to be for an extra 2 reps or else I will be letting the team down :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squats*

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200k x 1

240kg x 6

210kg x 6

*Hamstring curl*

70kg x 10

105kg x 10

120kg x 6 +1 partial

*
SLDL*

100kg x 6

170kg x 6

220kg x 6

*Leg extension*

105kg x 15

120kg x 5 (RP5seconds) x 3


----------



## LittleChris

Have dropped a little more of the water from the weekend and looking markedly leaner now so pleased with that, and a few more days to go until weigh in.

Training shoulders and triceps in a short while, and will give the calves the treatment as well.

Will be looking into hotels soon for the event. Think will stay up the night before, and also the night after the show. Should be able to get a reasonable deal if book early enough


----------



## LittleChris

Felt a little jaded this afternoon, but a black coffee and some trance anthems and managed a good session with a number of PBs.

*Toe press*

Stack x 20

Stack x 20

Stack +56kg x 10

Stack +96kg x 10

Stack +118kg x 7 (rest pause 5seconds) x 2 +1 partial

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

120kg x 5 +1 partial, drop to 80lkg x 4

*CGBP*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

130kg x 4, drop to 80kg x 9

*
Seated raises*

14kg x 10

20kg x 8

*Seated DB raises, into standing raises, into Charles Glass raises*

24kg x 6 +2 partials, into 16kg x5 (standing) and then 10kg x 5 CG raises

*Tri-pushdown machine*

Stack +72kg x 12

Stack +86kg x 5 +3/4 (didn't get full lockout so not a full rep)

Stack x 13


----------



## LittleChris

Just trying to understand the format to the day, would appreciate it if somebody could run through it.

My understanding is all backstage, when class called up you all go out and do the quarter turns and compulsories:

Front pose

Quarter turn to the right

Quarter turn to the back

Quarter turn to the front

Front double biceps

Front lat spread

Side chest

Back double biceps

Back lat spread

Side triceps

Abs and thghs

Once these are completed, they call small groups out for comparrisons.

You then all go backstage, and they then call out each competitor individually who does a 60second routine?

Once this is done, what happens then?

Is it a case of waiting around, eating, sipping little bit of water, then back out for the evening show?

What happens during the evening show.

I know they pick winner of each class, who then each compete for the overall, but is there any more posing or routines?


----------



## mal

ye,go to a local cafe and stuff your face,for the night show

pre judging is not too bad mate.


----------



## Magic Torch

LittleChris said:


> Once this is done, what happens then?
> 
> Is it a case of waiting around, eating, sipping little bit of water, then back out for the evening show?
> 
> What happens during the evening show.
> 
> I know they pick winner of each class, who then each compete for the overall, but is there any more posing or routines?


Depends on the show, but in the evening they will all come back on, then quater turns and posing. Top 6 are chosen and the rest sent off. The 6 then do 60 sec routine and then all come back for pose down and result.

But does vary at some shows


----------



## LittleChris

So those who are in the top 6 will do their routine twice then?


----------



## Magic Torch

LittleChris said:


> So those who are in the top 6 will do their routine twice then?


Yeah I think so mate, as if you dont make the top 6 you wouldn't do the routine at all if it was just in the evening - that is the 'main' event.

I'm just thinking classics tho as there will defo be over 12 in the classics, the inters and main classes normally only have 6 max so they generally all do them twice as they all come back for the evening.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB UH row*

*
*

60kg x 15

110kg x 10

145kg x 8

*UH pulldown*

70kg x 10

95kg x 8

120kg x 5 +2 partials and extra slow on negative

*3/4 DL*

180kg x 8 felt very light

240kg x 3- disgusted at this, strength was there, grip just wanted. Tightened straps and just couldn't budge it. Not impressed.

*DB row on low incline bench*

60kg x 17 on right arm, 18 on left arm

*
Rack chins bringing chest to bar*

BW x 10

BW+20kg x 6

BW+20kg x 5

*Straight arm pulldown*

1 set of 11 reps to failure, strict form here.


----------



## LittleChris

Few changes this week so progress should continue hopefully. Have been practising the poses as well, surprisingly hard work. Quarter turns aren't too bad, just need to tense glutes and hams doing them which are easy to forget, and with practice should be able to hold the compulsories, although dehydrated and weak will be another story.

Quote for the week ahead:

"First say to yourself what you would be; and then do what you have to do." Epictetus


----------



## LittleChris

*Barbell decline*

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 7

165kg x 2, drop to 110kg x 6 +1 assist

*Chest press*

stack x 8

Stack +30kg x 8

Stack +38kg x 8

*Low incline smith*

120kg x 6 drop to 90kg x 5

*DB flyes low incline with extra stretch by extending forearms at bottom of movement*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

*DB curls*

18kg x 8

24kg x 6

28kg x 5, rest pause 5secs +1rep

*Ez preacher curls*

*
*

15kg each side x 8

17.5kg x each side x 8


----------



## defdaz

Beast. That is all.


----------



## LittleChris

Well done on your appointment Daz 

45mins cardio completed.

Legs later, hoping for 245kg on the squats, 6 reps. Would be a 5kg PB on last week.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks mate. Go for some 20 rep squats mate, dare you ....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

practice posing after a workout and cardio, when your gassed...

its a good way to ensure you know how to control your body when your tired and knackered.

if you are involved with 2 callouts in a row you are going to curse it rather than praise it if you're out of shape


----------



## Magic Torch

Incredible Bulk said:


> practice posing after a workout and cardio, when your gassed...
> 
> its a good way to ensure you know how to control your body when your tired and knackered.
> 
> if you are involved with 2 callouts in a row you are going to curse it rather than praise it if you're out of shape


I had about 4 in a row at my last show, was tough!


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

245kg x 5

200kg x 9

*Ham curl*

70kg x 10

105kg x 10

120kg x 7 +1 partial

*SLDL*

100kg x 8

170kg x 8

*Leg extension*

105kg x 15

120kg x 4 (rest pause 5secs) +2 (rp5) +1

*
Super slow leg press with 4 second negative*

165kg x 20 reps

Was good for another rep I think on the squats at a push, but didn't fancy risking it without a spotter. Next week though


----------



## LittleChris

Managed a few more PBs in this session so all on the right track. Calves were pummelled and are cramping up now. Cardio tomorrow will be interesting. 

*
*

*
Calf press*

Stack x 20

Stack x 20

Stack +58kg x 10

Stack +98kg x10

Stack +120kg x 6 (rest pause 5) +1

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x10

80kg x 8

120kg x 3 and 3 stop presses

130kg stop press x 4. Rest pause but unable to get a 5th

*CGBP*

40kg x 10 for 3 sets. A very light weight, but holding for 2 seconds 6inch from chest, super slow negative and exploding bad up meant felt much heavier!

*Seated DB side raises*

*
*

12kg x 12

20kg x 8

26kg x 6 +2 sloppy partials

*Tri-pushdown machine*

Stack +78kg x 10 Was meant to be 74kg, so a 2kg progression on lasst week, but couldn't be bothered to change the Dumbells on stack so stuck with it.

Stack +90kg x 6, rest pause10 seconds, unable to get anymore.


----------



## Magic Torch

How was the cardio LC? Any chance you can post up your diet?


----------



## LittleChris

Good cardio.buddy. feeling hungry though


----------



## LittleChris

Trained back today. Was pretty busy so decided to change the order of workout and do some DLs for a change. Wasn't sure what to expect as haven't DLed from the ground since Sept/Oct last year. Was pleasantly surprised though 

*DL*

60kg x 6

110kg x 6

190kg x 6

230kg x 1

260kg x 5

*Rack pulls from knee height*

100kg x 8

180kg x 6

240kg x 6

280kg x 4

*
Chest supported machine row*

80kg x 12

105kg x 10

120kg x 8 +2 partials

*BB UH row*

*
*

60kg x 10

110kg x 7

*
Straight arm cable pressdown*

20reps for 1 set.


----------



## bigacb

Mate that's some serious lifting there! I'm liking the fact that your listening to Jord by not going below 6 reps


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: It was 5 reps actually! Just wasn't sure what to expect so was a bit hit and miss. He won't mind, hope not anyway :lol:


----------



## bigacb

At the end of the day your lifts are going up all the time and for a keyboard warrior that's impressive:lol:

In all honesty i was saying to Jord earlier on how much you've come on. Your both doing something right!


----------



## LittleChris

Has been a pleasure working with him; the guidance more than anything and the assurance really help as I often find myself questioning the little details and wondering how to get the best returns from things- training, diet et cetera.

Your go next to get on stage!


----------



## bigacb

I know mate was looking at shows in November but might move that forward to September  i'll just have to have to wait and see what weight category i fall into. Get your pictures up Sunday mate and see how the progress is coming on!


----------



## LittleChris

6weeks out, 203lbs.


----------



## bigacb

Mate condition looks spot on. Can only see it on my phone will have a proper look later. Keep it up bud.


----------



## DEJ

Abs and thigh is a very strong pose for you bro, looking great!!


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking Good.

A very solid looking physique.

As already mentioned Abs and Thighs is a good pose for you.


----------



## defdaz

Can only echo above comments C, abs look sh*t hot! Your arms are suffering because the rest of you is so good! Legs look fantastic, great shape to your quads (though in FDB shot you could do with having your legs a little bit more bent and knees a little wider to help splay the quads out if you know what I mean? Try raising your elbows a little more too and bringing your whole shoulder girdle a little forward too to help the lats come out even mor maybe?) Back looks really thick too - those DL's paying off nicely  Another six weeks to go... gonna be shredded! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Yeah legs weren't posed correctly in that shot. Will be tweaked for the next set.

Appreciate all the feedback, keep it coming chaps 

Another week ahead, hoping for another good week of loss


----------



## Magic Torch

Spot on bud, loving the hamstring thickness and the drop in the side poses is great! Back is looking huge, can tell your pulling hard on the Deadlifts!

Gotta just keep your head down now and keep listing to JP your bang on the money thus far!


----------



## bigacb

Mate i can't wait to start my prep now!


----------



## LittleChris

Another good session. Progress on the decline BB appears to have pretty much stagnated so just aiming to keep it as it is for as long as possible. Still making progress on the chest press and low incline smith though so pleased with that. 

*BB Decline press*

Bar x 15

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

160kg x 5, drop to 140kg x 3

*Chest press machine*

Stack x 10

Stack +32kg x 8

Stack +42kg x 6

*Low incline smith*

120kg x 7, drop to 90kg x 6

*DB flyes on low incline*

30kg x 8

40kg x 4 and 5th rep a slow negatrive to failure, drop to 24kg x 4reps

*DB curls*

*
*

18kg x 8 each side

24kg x 6

28kg x 5, rest pause 5secs, 1 rep each side, drop to 18kg seated 4reps each side

*DB concentration curls working one side to failure,then the other and back without rest*

*
*

5reps each side, 3 reps, 2, reps, 1 rep and 1.5 on left side.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

250kg x 4 

210kg x 9

*Ham curl*

70kg x 10

105kg x 10

120kg x 4 (rest pause 5 secs) x 3

*Single leg ham curl on cable machine*) ankle attachment- awkward movement but couldn't SLDL as had a niggle in forearm.

20reps each side

*Leg press*

40reps x stack- changed feet position every 10reps

40reps x stack- changed feet position every 10 reps

*
*

*
Leg extensions*

100kg x 8

120kg x 5 (rest pause 5secs) +1 rep (restpause 5secs) +1 rep


----------



## bigacb

Think i might try and go for a PB on squats tomorrow. See how i feel. Good lifting bud.


----------



## DB

Good work mate, pics look right where u should be


----------



## LittleChris

Cardio this morning was actually a drag for the first time since doing it. Think might have been because legs are like jelly at the moment :lol:


----------



## bigacb

That's the only thing i hate...cardio! I think i'm going to leave it out as long as possible 

Well i couldn't be bothered lifting heavy on legs today plus there was someone in the squat rack so i didn't go heavy. 280kg next week


----------



## bigacb

Just had a proper look at pics on comp and your condition is bang on matey keep it up!


----------



## LittleChris

Pleased with things, but plenty of work to go and expect will get a little more testing from now on. Hunger through the roof today, just finished final meal and it didn't touch the sides.

Still, won't be long until can eat tomorrow morning again.

Got a letter from bank telling me I missed a payment, but they don't take it until the 1st of the month so rather confused at that :lol:

Session on Friday with Jordan, so will be good to get a few tips and see what work needs to be done.


----------



## d4ead

I'm stupidly impressed with your progress mate .... inspirational


----------



## LittleChris

d4ead said:


> I'm stupidly impressed with your progress mate .... inspirational


A bit of consistency works wonders. Stick to something long enough and you will surprise yourself


----------



## LittleChris

Well off to Ripped gym tomorrow to see Jordan for a back and rear delts session. Also pick up a few posing tips and let him see me in the flesh. Should be an enjoyable experience, just hope cardio tomorrow morning isn't as unpleasant as it was this morning. No doubt will be equally as gruelling though. My choice to do this so onwards I march.

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

120kg x 5, drop to 100kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 7

*CGBP*

100kg x 6

130kg x 4, drop to 100kg x 2

*Seated raises*

14kg x 12

20kg x 8

26kg x 5, and 3 partials

*Tri-pressdowns*

Stack +80kg x 6

Stack +92kg x 5

*EZ skullcrushers*

5kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 8

15kg x each side x7, + press from chest and slow negative for 2 more reps.


----------



## LittleChris

Went down for session to Ripped Gym yesterday witj Jordan. Also met up with LOCUST from here, decent chap. Great gym with a good, serious training atmosphere. Wish I could train at a gym like that more often.

Session was pretty much the same as posted in JPs logs, just lower weights. Different machines to what I am used to, in particular the nautilus pullover, so have a nice dull ache in the back.

No training this weekend or cardio, just relaxation and taking it easy.

In a good place now as Jordan said we are on target and can't beat a bit of reassurance. Always feel pictures don't tell the full story until you see somebody in the flesh and glad I made the trip now.

Good weeekend all


----------



## defdaz

Nice one Chris, enjoy the weekend... must be getting pretty damn excited about the comp?


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Nice one Chris, enjoy the weekend... must be getting pretty damn excited about the comp?


I'm fkin excited after yday thts for sur haha, the pics show nuffin....crhis is absolutely peeeeled. He cud easily compete next weekend and b praised for phenominal condition haha. Gonna turn a few heads cum show day thts for sure


----------



## defdaz

Awesome. Don't tell me you didn't take any pics while he was there J?!


----------



## XJPX

No pics I'm afraid, I wil get sum in a few weeks wen aim to see chris again. The fuker had straited glutes which iv not managed to get in any comp  haha


----------



## MXD

XJPX said:


> I'm fkin excited after yday thts for sur haha, the pics show nuffin....crhis is absolutely peeeeled. He cud easily compete next weekend and b praised for phenominal condition haha. Gonna turn a few heads cum show day thts for sure


Agreed there, looks sick!


----------



## LOCUST

Good to meet you mate, hope the journey home wasn't to boring.

Looked bang on the money, was very impressed with your condition and jordans prep.

Just cruise in now bro. Your pretty much there.

I'll keep following.


----------



## LittleChris

Well weight this morning was 203.8, so a slight increase on last week. :lol: Not worried though.

Cardio increased by 15mins for the week, so now out 1hour AM, and have introduced a little bit more food at breakfast time as well.

Should lead to further changes.


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline Barbell press*

Bar x 15

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

160kg x 5, drop to 140 x 1 +1 partial, drop to 100kg x 2 and 2 assists

*
Low incline Smith*

130kg x 6, drop to 100kg x 4

*Chest press*

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

144kg x 5

*DB flyes low inclin*e

34kg x 9

*DB curls*

18kg x 8

24kg x 6

28kg x 5

*EZ bar preacher curls*

20kg each side x 9


----------



## RACK

Sounds like all is coming together great Chris and must feel good hearing comments like that from Jordan.


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

250kg x 4

210kg x 8

*Ham curl*

70kg x 10

105kg x 10

120kg x 6 and 1 partial

*SLDL*

110kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Leg extension*

100kg x 10

120kg x 8


----------



## blackbeard

Amazing strength mate,especially in such condition.I carry similar stats to you and pride myself on being a strong bodybuilder but you wipe the floor with me on some of your lifts.


----------



## LittleChris

blackbeard said:


> Amazing strength mate,especially in such condition.I carry similar stats to you and pride myself on being a strong bodybuilder but you wipe the floor with me on some of your lifts.


Looking to make some big improvements on these over the next few months as well. Will get some pictures done on Sunday morning. Will be unpumped but will give some indication of condition at the 4 week out mark. Changes thick and fast once short esthers come in along with an ai


----------



## LittleChris

1hour cardio completed this morning. No weights so a bit of rest for the body.

Hunger is through the roof now :lol:


----------



## bigacb

I feel for you Chris! I hate being hungry just dropped my cals this week by a couple of thousand and i'm starving!


----------



## LittleChris

bigacb said:


> I feel for you Chris! I hate being hungry just dropped my cals this week by a couple of thousand and i'm starving!


My calories have gone up a bit! Just the extra 15 mins cardio and a racing metabolism! You got a show lined up then?


----------



## bigacb

Think so mate can't do the North West as it's too soon, Can't do the Leeds due to work so i'm looking at doing the West Midlands or the Midlands which are near the back end of September. Nearly booked the hotel for it so there is no turning back just need to decide which 1 to do :confused1:

Any ideas on which is the better etc?


----------



## LittleChris

Not sure to be honest. U would just do whichever works best into your plans. Could do both?

Jordan made a few changes to things over next few days and really excited to see how the results change my look. Has been such a learning curve the past few months and the boy knows his stuff. Pictures will be pumped ones next Friday when head back to Ripped gym


----------



## mck

not been on this forum for a bit, just had a quick run through your journel mate. looking awsome and you made some great progress. keep up the good work mate.


----------



## LittleChris

Thanks for the comments. Keep reading


----------



## LittleChris

*Smith shoulder press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

110kg x 8

*
CGBP*

80kg x 10

110kg x 7

*Seated DB raises*

14kg x 12

20kg x 8

24kg x 7 +1 partial

*Tri pushdown machine*

Stack +74kg x 15

Stack +84kg x 10


----------



## defdaz

That's impressive shoulder pressing mate. :thumb:


----------



## bigacb

Think i'll prob do the West Midlands matey. Keep it up bud think i may start a log soon and Jord certainly does know his stuff.


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> That's impressive shoulder pressing mate. :thumb:


Felt the weight though. Not got the cushion from fat and water anymore! Appreciate the support as always


----------



## Rekless

freakishly strong and pics look great for 6 weeks out! props!


----------



## LittleChris

Final session of the week completed now time to rest 

Cardio at one hour this morning. Dragged a little, largely due to the fact it took me 12minutes until HR reached 130BPM. Once into the flow of it though passed nicely.

Weights just now, topped off with 20mins PWO cardio.

Session as follows, made sure rep range was 7 or above now to ensure minimise risk of injury.

*BB UH row*

60kg x 15

110kg x 10

145kg x 7 +1 partial

*UH pulldown*

70kg x 10

95kg x 8

120kg x 5 +2 partials with an emphasis on slow negative and holding.

*
3/4 DL*

180kg x 10

*Chest supported row*

105kg x 12

120kg x 9 +1 partial


----------



## defdaz

12 mins? Cardiovascular fitness sounds v. good now Big C. Have a good weekend mate.


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> 12 mins? Cardiovascular fitness sounds v. good now Big C. Have a good weekend mate.


 Yeah must be  well day with lady tomorrow then Sunday catching up on tv so all chilled. Same to you.


----------



## Magic Torch

Ur flying the uk-m flag for me too now buddy, last 4 weeks will fly by, keep strong and don't let ur head **** u up, ur bang on the money and with4 week tuning u'll bring home the prize

Enjoy ur weekend dude


----------



## LittleChris

Weight at 205lbs this morning first thing.

Pictures sent to Jordan and pleased with where we are at this point in time.

Few changes this week to really bring things in before easing up for the final weeks. Yohimbine up to 20mg now, few more calories at breakfast and cardio now at 30mins PWO. (alongisde 1hour pre-breakfast)

Short acting started this saturday and an AI so water will start dissipating soon as well.

4weeks out and something tells me this week will be a hard one. Relishing the challenge and seeing the changes


----------



## LittleChris

*Decline BB*

Bar x 15

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

150kg x 6, drop to 120kg x 3

*Chest press*

Stack x 10

Stack +24kg x 9

Stack +30kg x 6 fail on 7th rep

*
Low incline smith*

130kg x 4, drop to 100kg x 5, drop to 70kg x 5

*DB flyes on low incline bench*

34kg x 8, failed on 9th

*DB alternate curl*

28kg x 8, rest pause 5seconds, 1 more rep each side

*
Rope hammer curls*

13plates x 15

16plates x 8

30mins PWO cardio


----------



## LittleChris

Strength wasn't there today so made a concious decision to go lighter than usual. Overall pleased with the session, just two more leg sessions to go. Back pumps made cardio afterwards a novel experience though.

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

240kg x 6

200kg x 10

*
Ham curl *

70kg x 10

105kg x 8

120kg x 5 and 2 partials

*SLDL*

110KG X 10

140KG X 10

*Leg extension*

100kg x 12

120kg x 5 (rest pause 5seconds) x 3

30mins cardio


----------



## Raptor

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Biggerdave

You gonna make the classics Chris? Looks like its all coming together mate.

Dave


----------



## LittleChris

Biggerdave said:


> You gonna make the classics Chris? Looks like its all coming together mate.
> 
> Dave


Ah good to hear from you buddy. Was reading your old log the other week. Good memories. No wont make classics will be U 90 inters. Pics on Friday so pop in then. Hope al is well


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Ah good to hear from you buddy. Was reading your old log the other week. Good memories. No wont make classics will be U 90 inters. Pics on Friday so pop in then. Hope al is well


I sure will matey, don't post much now but been lurking and keeping an eye on things! Your in good hands, looking forward to seeing you up there!


----------



## LittleChris

Biggerdave said:


> I sure will matey, don't post much now but been lurking and keeping an eye on things! Your in good hands, looking forward to seeing you up there!


You competing?


----------



## ares1

sounds like everything is going to plan mate, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> You competing?


No mate i gave up training for over a year after the finals in 09, needed some time away from the intensity of it all! I'm a long way from competing again if at all, i do have a lad i'm looking after competing tho.


----------



## LittleChris

Well knocked out 1hour on the cross trainer for cardio. Took me 15minutes to get heart rate over 130bpm again though which was annoying. :lol:

L Cartinine arrived today so will be having 2g of that pre AM cardio, afternoon and pre training session and PWO cardio.

Also have MyProtein's Thermopure which have used in the past to good effect (caffeine, ketones, cayenne, L Tyrosine, Chronium, Green tea extract) which will be using at 4capsules pre AM cardio and and just before training also.

One thing I have noticed is without my usual layer of bodyfat, I feel the cold a hell of a lot more! Need to get me some winter insulation sharpish!


----------



## Aggression

LittleChris said:


> L Cartinine arrived today so will be having 2g of that pre AM cardio, afternoon and pre training session and PWO cardio.


L-Carnitine is one of my fav supps. Yea 2g pre cardio gets you zoned.


----------



## LittleChris

Hard session here with minimal rest, delts were pumped after this. Good vascularity and thats with a good layer of water, so next few weeks drying out will be interesting.

Off to Ripped Gym tomorrow in Harlow to smash back and rear jelts with JP, pictures to follow.

YEAH BUDDY!

*Smith shoulder press*

*
*

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

110kg x 7

*CGBP*

*
*

*
50kg x 30*

*
90kg x 8*

*
100kg x 8*

*
*

*
DB raises*

14kg x 15

20kg x 8

24kg x 8

*Tri-pushdown machine*

Stack +74kg x 15

Stack +84kg x 7

30mins cardio


----------



## LittleChris

Good session with Jordan and Big Kiwi.

Rack pulls worked up to 5 a side. T bar 2 sets Pullovers 2 setshammer row and lat cable pulldown 1 set.

Jordan pleased with condition so cardio not increasing. Food increased a tad more and clen back in at 40 from Monday.

Few adjustments to posing as well. Quarter turn from side need to make sure twist right around to display low lat insertion and also on facing front to control midsection as brings waist in.

Took some pics but quality was poor and don't show the conditon fully so will get some done Sunday morning at the 3week mark.

Here is one of Jordan and I.



208lbs in this picture, but water to come off. Yohimbine slowly reduced over coming weeks, Clen reintroduced and pre-WO tabs dropped.

Carbs increased a little, cardio to remain the same. (1hour AM, 30mins post-WO)


----------



## LittleChris

207.6lbs this morning.

Exactly 3weeks out.


----------



## mal

looking good chris will be even better with a tan,photos look better on this

forum


----------



## Steedee

Blimey mate. Very nice transformation.

Keep it up buddy


----------



## Biggerdave

Nice work mate. Great hams in the rear dbl and side chest :thumbup1:

Dave


----------



## defdaz

Looking hawt Chris!  Missing the old hairdo though. 

Abs & thigh shot is looking effing good mate.

Have you tried posing with your elbows higher in both double biceps shots mate? - even Arnie did this  . Also you might try to have your knees bent a bit more in the standing relaxed poses (look how good your rear supporting leg looks in the abs & thigh shot) and the side relaxed pose (helps hams have more sweep), and feet a little bit closer together in standing relaxed poses.

Dunno if this is interesting to you or not mate - http://learn-bodybuilding.com/posing_front_double_biceps.aspx


----------



## LittleChris

Felt drained today.

Changed bike oil today and engine was smoking like a bitch halfway down the main road. Had me bloody worried, but after a bit of reading seems I have probably just overfilled her. Was terrifed had done something wrong.

Weights session I eased back and stopped short of utter failure on exercises as no point being silly at this stage. Just going to preserve the tissue now. Silly weights can come post-show, and I am going to be really pushing the enveloppe then  Did still get a very pleasing pump though 

*Decline BB*

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

*Chest press*

100kg x 10

120kg x 9

126kg x 7

*
Low incline Smith*

60kg x 10

110kg x 6

*Machine flyes*

60kg x12

60kg x 12

*DB curls*

28kg x 8

*Hammer cable curls*

13plates x 13

16plates x 8

Finished with 30mins cardio (130-140bpm)


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking very good Chris.

The glutes are out so just shows how low your body fat is.

Very impressed with how you have kept the weights up as the diet has progressed.

All the best with the rest of the prep and the show.


----------



## LittleChris

Rotsocks said:


> Looking very good Chris.
> 
> The glutes are out so just shows how low your body fat is.
> 
> Very impressed with how you have kept the weights up as the diet has progressed.
> 
> All the best with the rest of the prep and the show.


Thanks for the comments. Sitting in a chair is not as comfy these days thats for sure with low bodyfat!


----------



## defdaz

What bike have you got at the moment Chris?


----------



## LittleChris

CBF125 buddy.

It was oil overflow as checked it this morning. Can this damage the engine or will it just slowly burn off?


----------



## defdaz

Your engine is air-cooled so the oil's there only as a lubricant. Too much oil and the oil starts getting frothed up and flung everywhere up and including into the bore chamber - hence the black smoke. As long as it's only slightly overfilled then it should be ok - which it probably is. The oil will attack seals where it's not meant to be but really wouldn't worry about it. Drain some oil if you can get to the sump plug easy enough mate (should be able to on those bikes)?

Those CBF's have such high mpg, amazing!


----------



## LittleChris

Well penultimate leg session so took it gently today. No sense in pushing the joints too hard, save that for post contest. Got some bars to bend then :lol:

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

110kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 8

*Ham curl*

70kg x 10

105kg x 10

110kg x 8

*SLDL*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Leg extension*

*
*

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

30misn cardio


----------



## LittleChris

As having to miss a session due to the bank holiday went for a conventional push/legs/pull split this week and added a little bit more to this session today to include triceps. Will still get an evening cardio session in tomorrow though, so in grand scheme of things nothing to be concerned about.

2more morning cardio sessions and an evening session then weekend off. Then final week of training and cardio before the final week and show, coming along quickly now and imagine next week will fly by 

As with yesterday, just went through the motions today, not pushing to extreme failure anymore.

*BB UH Row*

60kg x 15

110kg x 10

140kg x 6

*V-Bar attachment cable pulldown*

70kg x 15

100kg x 10

*
3/4 DL*

180kg x 10

*Chest supported machine row*

105kg x 12

120kg x 8

*Rope pressdown on cable stack*

20reps

8 reps

*BW Dips*

2sets 10reps

30mins cardio cross-trainer


----------



## demey

Looking really good mate, keep it going. Nice journal too


----------



## LittleChris

Thanks. Cardio flew by this morning. Back after work for a cheeky 30 min session.  Have 6 days of work to go now then holiday up to show and the week after.


----------



## LittleChris

204.6 this morning, so a 3lb loss for the week. Will get pictures taken in a short while and then see what Jordan thinks. Always our own worst critic and find it difficult to spot changes when looking on a daily basis, but condition has certainly improved so this has encouraged me and spurred me on for the final week, which will be a tough one no doubt about it.

Have a good Easter Sunday and eat a few eggs for me eh


----------



## LittleChris

Gym opens at 8, but was up fresh as a daisy at 6 this morning. Normally I would struggle on 6 hours sleep, but sleep recently has been much abbreviated. Not hard to see why in the weeks following a show people spend half the time napping, the other half overindulging on the carbs and getting fat and watery.

No real plans for today other than a bit of food shopping to sort out. Gym closes at 5, so will get chest and biceps and 30mins cardio done from around 3 onwards. Spend a bit more time outside in sun and put that 0.5mg of MT2 from last night to good use. Grandparents thought I had been away on holiday as so bloody tanned now. ROFL!


----------



## LittleChris

Just finished chest and biceps. Earlier than normal due bank holiday hours, but not a problem and nice to train in a relatively quiet gym. Concentrated on the movement and keeping form tight as joints are feeling battered from all the heavy lifts, cardio and drying out compounds.

*
Decline BB*

Bar x 20

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

*Low incline smith to upper chest*

*
*

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

*
Chest press*

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

126kg x 6

*DB curls*

*
*

28kg x 8

*Hammer cable curls*

13plates x 15

16plates x 8

30mins Cardio


----------



## bigacb

Keep it up matey not long to go now! Wish i could come down but it's an absolute mission!


----------



## LittleChris

Another day done, another day closer to the show. Find myself drifting off to sleep at random points during the day which is no doubt a sign of exhaustion. One moment I will be watching a DVD or reading an email, the next moment I wake up and 20mins have passed :lol:

Trained legs earlier, upped reps a little but the core of the workout remained the same.

*BB Squat*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 12

190kg x 6

*Ham curl*

*
*

70kg x 20

95kg x 12

105kg x 10

*SLDL*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Leg extension*

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

30mins PWO cardio


----------



## LittleChris

Posing briefs arrived today, only requested them last friday so pretty damn good service indeed. Black for prejudge and a cheeky metallic red for the evening show.

Slept very well last night so refreshed now


----------



## defdaz

Nice one mate. Where'd you get them from?


----------



## LittleChris

Trevor Morson, based in Devon. Find him number on BT Online and give a call.


----------



## LittleChris

Nice drop in weight over night, so below the sunday baseline already- partly due to the water weight from MT2, but some further improvements in condition also. 

Cardio completed earlier, 1hour on the cross trainer. Bit of a struggle to get the heart rate to 130bpm to start with, but once there, and the clock started ticking, moved through reasonably quickly. Won't lie, will be grateful when I can ease back on the cardio though. Does take its toll on you and I feel tired most of the day now.

Have shoulders and triceps to train later along with 30mins PWO cardio.

Can't believe that in just over a week I will finally be realising my dream of standing on a bodybuilding stage. Will certainly be an experience and whatever the result I intend to make the most of my day up there.


----------



## LittleChris

Weight session wasn't too bad, weights felt OK but joints felt it more than anything. Cardio was a struggle and the last 10minutes were a challenge. Felt weak and a little disorientated afterwards but back to normal now 

*Smith Shoulder press*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 6

*CGBP*

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

*Side DB raises*

12kg x 15

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*
Tricep pressdown machine*

Stack +74kg x 12

Stack +80kg x 6

*
OH cable rope extensions*

15 reps

30mins PWO cardio on cross trainer.

One more day to go


----------



## Rotsocks

All the best with the run in Chris.

I think you will do well.


----------



## LittleChris

Final back session and cardio session of this prep completed. 15weeks of cardio and weights and it has finally come to an end. Cardio session was a struggle for the final 15minutes, but the light at the end of the tunnel kept me smiling inside, grimmacing on the outside!

Now just a case of exfoliating the skin and moisturing once a day, playing around with water and taking instructions from Jordan and we will see what can bring to the stage on May 8th. Condiiton has certainly improved this week and looking drier, so this will only improve with a week  Exciting times ahead.

*BB UH row*

60kg x 15

110kg x 10

140kg x 6

*V Bar pulldown*

70kg x 12

100kg x 8

*3/4 DL*

180kg x 10

*Chest supported row*

105kg x 12

120kg x 8

30mins PWO cardio on cross trainer- HR at 130-140BPM


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking amazing mate!! HAte reading all these journals, makes me feel sh1t about myself lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Good night of sleep and another drop on the scales, be interesting to see the overall drop for the week come tomorrow, should bring me just below 200lbs at this rate

Have noticed now whenever I eat a meal that has carbs in it end up sweating afterwards, sure sign metabolism is working nicely. 

Got my pampering bits and bobs so a nice long soak later on today and then some beauty treatment, I would be lying if I said I wasn't looking forward to this part. :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

kieren1234 said:


> Looking amazing mate!! HAte reading all these journals, makes me feel sh1t about myself lol.


Nonsense mate, its just about consistency day in day out. I look at people like DB, Jordan, Pscarb, TT, and realise just how much further I have to go to get to the level I want. Don't let it discourage you, channel it and use it as a postive; motivation each workout to bust your balls, motivation when not hungry to get that meal in, get that sleep in. You can achieve anything you want if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Rotsocks

Bet that last 15 mins cardio was emotional mate

I enjoy cardio but after 9 weeks and with carbs now dropped its not as much fun anymore.


----------



## LittleChris

Rotsocks said:


> Bet that last 15 mins cardio was emotional mate
> 
> I enjoy cardio but after 9 weeks and with carbs now dropped its not as much fun anymore.


Nice to have a break from it without a doubt. Have no doubts next week will feel rather odd without the routine of AM cardion and then weights and PWO cardio though! :lol:


----------



## MRENIGMA

Hey Chrisla,

Have you missed me LOL

i'm Looking forward to going down to Portsmouth show and cheering you on, like i said before, i Know you'll do well, and surprise yourself, if you dont, just think, they've got to be bloody good to beat you.

MRE


----------



## LittleChris

Good drop for the week, now sitting at 200.2lbs, so a drop of 4.4lbs over the past week. Now exactly 1week out.


----------



## Suprakill4

Thanks for the kind words of motivation mate. I know what your saying, always striving to get better and will use this to spur me on!!!!


----------



## Mr Mongol

great thread and very inspiring ,thanks mate...


----------



## LittleChris

3days to go now; changes coming along each day which is encouraging as the water is slowly moving off. Looking forward to seeing how things look sunday morning with a few layers of tan and the water gone completely. Have plan for Saturday and Sunday from Jordan and like the look of it- have an understanding of how my body works now so should be able to tune it in for the prejudging at 1pm.

Heading down to Portsmouth early on the Saturday, will check into hotel at 12. Have tanning booked with Showtan later in the afternoon but only a 10minute walk away from hotel so will be a relaxed afternoon heading back and forth to get a few coats, eating my meals, drinking and watching DVDs to pass the time. Don't expect I will get much sleep on the Saturday night mind you.

Will take pictures over the weekend and hopefully others attending will take a few as well so will be able to upload them here 

Would like to thank everybody for their support in this journal, has been a very useful tool for motivation and just hope I can get a good result now on the day.

Come along and say hello if see me, always good to see a friendly face


----------



## PHMG

LittleChris said:


> 3days to go now; changes coming along each day which is encouraging as the water is slowly moving off. Looking forward to seeing how things look sunday morning with a few layers of tan and the water gone completely. Have plan for Saturday and Sunday from Jordan and like the look of it- have an understanding of how my body works now so should be able to tune it in for the prejudging at 1.30pm.
> 
> Heading down to Portsmouth early on the Saturday, will check into hotel at 12. Have tanning booked with Showtan later in the afternoon but only a 10minute walk away from hotel so will be a relaxed afternoon heading back and forth to get a few coats, eating my meals, drinking and watching DVDs to pass the time. Don't expect I will get much sleep on the Saturday night mind you.
> 
> Will take pictures over the weekend and hopefully others attending will take a few as well so will be able to upload them here
> 
> Would like to thank everybody for their support in this journal, has been a very useful tool for motivation and just hope I can get a good result now on the day.
> 
> Come along and say hello if see me, always good to see a friendly face


What time is the evening show mate?


----------



## DB

Good luck Chris see u sat bud, don' go crazy trying some weird and wonderful techniques to get the water out etc.. 99% of the time it backfires! Keep it simple and enjoy it!

Come up and say hello at weigh in


----------



## LittleChris

Pre-judging at 1pm, evening show at 6pm.


----------



## LittleChris

DB said:


> Good luck Chris see u sat bud, don' go crazy trying some weird and wonderful techniques to get the water out etc.. 99% of the time it backfires! Keep it simple and enjoy it!
> 
> Come up and say hello at weigh in


Its actually fairly straightforward plan to drop water and seems to be working already. Just slow and gradual, as you say, nothing too drastic or run risk of ruining everything coming in flat etc.

See you Saturday? You getting your tan done as well? Where you staying for the weekend? Ibis for me, know how to roll in style I do :lol:


----------



## DB

LittleChris said:


> Its actually fairly straightforward plan to drop water and seems to be working already. Just slow and gradual, as you say, nothing too drastic or run risk of ruining everything coming in flat etc.
> 
> See you Saturday? You getting your tan done as well? Where you staying for the weekend? Ibis for me, know how to roll in style I do :lol:


Na meant to say see u Sunday! my bad.. driving down Sunday morning as working Saturday, that's how I roll! LOL

Keeping my water in as when I drop it out I go flat as fcuk instantly


----------



## EDG301

All the best with the comp Chris, you've made massive changes in the past 2 years, congratulations. Keep it up mate, not long now!

Dan


----------



## LittleChris

EDG301 said:


> All the best with the comp Chris, you've made massive changes in the past 2 years, congratulations. Keep it up mate, not long now!
> 
> Dan


Thank you, and looking forward to seeing what the next two years bring


----------



## LittleChris

Everything is packed now, will apply coat of hair removal cream now to get the last bits off.

Have meals all boxed up ready to go, so plan is to arrive, check in, make my way for various coats of tans through the afternoon and then just relax for the rest of the day/evening.

Sunday up early again, few slight tweaks to diet, will get to prejudging and see weight and then back to hotel. Will be meeting Jordan in hotel for a once over and then 1pm will head to the guildhall. Get my pump on and hit the prejudging.

Doubt I will be able to update over the weekend, but will take plenty of pictures over the weekend to see how condition changes and hopefully others will get some on the Sunday so they can be saved for posterity.

Must admit, not especially excited at the moment, but imagine once I am in Portsmouth tomorrow my mood will change.

Thanks for the support anyway guys, and lets bring home the bacon


----------



## animal adam

Good luck mate!!!!


----------



## demey

Best of luck fella


----------



## mal

enjoy youself tomoz mate,and remember..its the taking part that counts.

good luck!


----------



## Steedee

All the best for Sunday buddy


----------



## Biggerdave

Good luck mate, might see you down there to catch up.

Dave


----------



## bigacb

Good look Chris. Get some pictures up as soon as you can mate! Take care and enjoy


----------



## Rotsocks

Enjoyed following yoor juurney Chris.

All the best for today.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Best of luck today chris!


----------



## Suprakill4

All the best for today. Bet you look amazing! Smash it!


----------



## MRENIGMA

Unlucky, tough class.


----------



## DB

TOUGH CLASS! Poor bastard getting that on your first show!

You looked good up there mate, quads had some incredible lines!


----------



## PHMG

DB said:


> TOUGH CLASS! Poor bastard getting that on your first show!
> 
> You looked good up there mate, quads had some incredible lines!


Yeah agreed. I thought chris' legs where some of the best of all.


----------



## big_jim_87

So were did he come?


----------



## Suprakill4

Where did he place?????? Pics??????


----------



## MRENIGMA

Hard to tell, was a poor evening show to be fair, No comparisions, no call outs, no routines. All competitors come out, stand in a line, then they shout posedown, they hit a FEW poses get sent off and bring on top 3? so from the 3minutes they were given, out of the 15maybe competitors i'd say top 6, like i say, hard to tell with no comparisons, but i think top 6.


----------



## defdaz

MRENIGMA said:


> Hard to tell, was a poor evening show to be fair, No comparisions, no call outs, no routines. All competitors come out, stand in a line, then they shout posedown, they hit a FEW poses get sent off and bring on top 3? so from the 3minutes they were given, out of the 15maybe competitors i'd say top 6, like i say, hard to tell with no comparisons, but i think top 6.


What the heck? Not been to a ukbff show in years but they always used to have top 6 back in evening, individual posing round first, then compulsories then pose down? Seems crap just having the whole lot come back on for a bit of crappy posedown. Did the top 3 go through mandatories or were the results just announced straight after? Even with all the classes to get through the show would be over in half an hour if so! Barmy.


----------



## XJPX

i had chris at 3rd from the call outs, after lookin at the pics it looks like he may of just been edged out into 4th


----------



## MRENIGMA

defdaz said:


> What the heck? Not been to a ukbff show in years but they always used to have top 6 back in evening, individual posing round first, then compulsories then pose down? Seems crap just having the whole lot come back on for a bit of crappy posedown. Did the top 3 go through mandatories or were the results just announced straight after? Even with all the classes to get through the show would be over in half an hour if so! Barmy.


I there for the whole evening show, and NOT ONE SINGLE MANDATORY POSE WAS CALLED, NOT ONE. Results was announced for top 3 after they was sent off after posedown, and ONLY the winner was allowed to do their routine.


----------



## defdaz

MRENIGMA said:


> I there for the whole evening show, and NOT ONE SINGLE MANDATORY POSE WAS CALLED, NOT ONE. Results was announced for top 3 after they was sent off after posedown, and ONLY the winner was allowed to do their routine.


Can't really call that a show can you? More like a results show, and I am hesitant to use the word show. Maybe the pre-judging (in this instance remove the 'pre' bit!) was more thorough than normal?


----------



## LittleChris

Just finished a few rashers of bacon, some wholewheat granary bread, whole eggs and whites, and some chilled orange juice cooked by the lady, so now time for the report on past few days.

First and foremost, a huge thanks to all who have posted on here and given me support throughout. In particular, Hilly, JW, RS, Neil, IB, Dazc, Dave, Daz, Rack, JME and countless others. Nothing more appreciated than the support from you chaps every step of the way keeping me focussed on the goal. In particular I would like to thank Jordan; always there for my incessant questions and over the past few months has really changed my approach and my physique. Can't thank him enough and looking forward to improving over the next year with his continued input.

Saturday morning, I woke up was 202.2lbs and had all my clothes and bits packed for the weekend. Slept surprisingly well that night, but was still rather fatigued as I got to the station early doors. Met girlfriend at Bath Spa station and we settled in for the ride to Portsmouth Harbour. Was a 3hour journey and then was supposed to be a short walk to the hotel. In retrospect, a taxi would have been best bet, but after a 45minute walk with luggage I finally admitted defeat; coated in sweat and utterly lost. When arrived at hotel, realised passed it several times only on other side of road. Lesson learnt!

Location wise, it was perfect. A 2-minute walk to the Guildhall couldn't have chosen a better place so thanks to Aaron for that suggestion. Checked in, continued with my water intake, which was slightly lower than the previous day At 14:30 I had my firs tanning appointment booked with Karen and Lou for Showtan. Was a novel experience standing butt naked having a spray tan in a little dome, but the ladies were incredible during my 3 coats, and the touching up through the prejudging backstage and for the evening show. A brilliant value service, thoroughly pleasant ladies and nice to share concerns with for my first show. Cannot recommend the service highly enough!

Back to the hotel for the rest of the day, just relaxing on bed watching TV. All seemed a little bit surreal and as if I was in a bubble; nerves hadn't kicked in, actually, would be fair to say wasn't particularly excited! Saturday night, water was cut, woke up a few times during night hoping would drop water as Jordan said I would. Didn't sleep much that night, partly due to being thirsty, partly nerves, partly due to not wanting to ruin the tan.

Woke up 7am, straight onto the scales, and I was 195.2lbs; below the weight limit and clear improvement in condition overnight

Texted Jordan and we put the plan for the next few hours into operation. Based on this and how things panned out with the upper body, I think we could have done things a little earlier as managed to dry out a fair bit between prejudge and the evening show, but you learn and that was always going to be the case.

Turned up t registration and a wait that seemed to drag on for ages as filled out paperwork to register for the UKBFF and get weighed. Once this was done, back to the hotel to get ready and continue to dry out and fill up for the prejudge.

Jordan came over with Corinne at 12, checked me out and was pleased. Picture of legs taken which had come through nicely. If you have that picture whack it up Hilly please Gave me plan for next few hours and headed back stage.

Sat down, chilled with Ipod and watched everybody pump up, tan and check out their rivals. All started to feel more real now. With each class filtering on stage, my moment under the lights was getting closer and closer. Was running through compulsory in my head and on keeping everything tight.

Given the orders then to get ready; had my glaze applied, started to pump up and then stood in a line with the others. One physique just blew me away and I couldn't understand he was in the same class! Such thickness and roundness to every muscle, seemed to just hang off him and looked incredible. This was the chap who was to win the class and take the overall show; somebody to look out for in the future!

Walked out on stage and was quite taken aback by a sea of faces; 1500 in the audience I later found out, so a well attended show!

Was called out a few times, next to overall winner a few times, and managed to hold the poses, keeping legs tight throughout thanks to Jordan's bellowing from the crowd! Heard a few shouts from people in the audience which felt incredible as well, was having a bloody blast up there, but when people said posing was hard, they weren't lying. 4 callouts in a row working through the quarters and compulsories was hard work, but this was my moment and what the 16weeks all come down to put everything into each pose!

Tan was running heavily at this point, Jordan said this was the subcutaneous water and come the evening show a few tweaks meant was much tighter and this shows in the pictures I feel, but judging largely decided at this point alas.

Once prejudging was done, I felt shattered and wanted to neck litres of cold water, but a little sip then went out to do my routine. Music was Rocky overture, wasn't a fluid routine and just lost track halfway through so hit the same sequence of poses. Not a great routine to be honest, but barely practiced it, next time will be a good one. Saw a few good ones during the evening show, and it makes all the difference!

Managed to see Aaron backstage pumping up, but crumbs he blew me away when I saw him on stage. Huge respect buddy, you looked top drawer up there and so pleased everything came together for you.

Also saw JME, took a shine to the fellow. Very genuine and shared a few laugh.

Anyway, back to hotel with the lady, relaxed on bed, and cramped gradually eased from thighs after a gentle massage. Then went back for the evening show, saw Marc and his fiancée on the way back. Decent couple, dropped my trousers in the street so they could see the wheels Same routine back stage, glaze, pump up, and then walked on stage. At this point last thing I wanted was more compulsories, was a quick posedown, a minute longer would have been nice, but the show had a schedule to run to, and I enjoyed every moment of it so no regrets there!

Didn't make top 3 alas. I was disappointed, but looking at picture, its clear condition was in legs, upper half could have been tighter, but what stood out most for me was I quite simply need more mass! Mass, mass, and more mass!

I have asked for my scorecard so I can get an idea of my placing, but as I said at the start, this was very much a personal journey and a case of setting a benchmark to improve on. I have proved to myself I can stand on stage and not get blown away, now is simply a case of making the next 12months as productive as possible. I made great changes in 16weeks, so 52weeks of consistency will work wonders.

I didn't make the top 3, so based on this, I believe I am able to compete again in the Inters yet again. Next show will be Inters u100kg, and I intend to bring something much improved next time.

Hope people have enjoyed the journal as much as I have the whole experience, and feel free to follow along and see what else is in store.

Few more days of relaxation now, plenty of rest and fluids.


----------



## Suprakill4

Great write up mate!!! NO PICS THOUGH!!! lol.

Really glad you enjoyed it though and bet its been a massive learning curve. Next time you will know what to expect, the way your body works etc so will be much more prepared and can make little changes that make a big difference.

Well done.


----------



## LittleChris

Add me on Facebook, Chris Watkins. Pictures aplenty


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> Add me on Facebook, Chris Watkins. Pictures aplenty


Sorry mate, not on facebook. Sure some people will post some on here soon enough.


----------



## Galtonator

GREAT WRITE UP, glad you had a great experience on stage, it's what we do so it's a good job its fun


----------



## Biggerdave

Really good to meet you mate and glad you enjoyed it! So you got the bug now???

You well and truly held your own up there i reckon, a very good first showing indeed!

Dave


----------



## demey

Well done Chris, big respect m8. Really positive attitude and like others have said nice write up too


----------



## LittleChris

Biggerdave said:


> Really good to meet you mate and glad you enjoyed it! So you got the bug now???
> 
> You well and truly held your own up there i reckon, a very good first showing indeed!
> 
> Dave


 :lol: Bug has taken effect no doubt! Your boy in the Classics looked good up there as well, tough class that one!

Next year, 51weeks, I will be there. Could be time for you to brush the dust off yours old man?


----------



## tiptoe

have been reading this all the way through mate don't normally post but just wanted to say well done. its been a great read and very motivational too. good luck for a productive off season.

i read your old journalm and noticed on that you trained more high intensity like myself. is that something you think you will employ in the off season?


----------



## LittleChris

tiptoe said:


> have been reading this all the way through mate don't normally post but just wanted to say well done. its been a great read and very motivational too. good luck for a productive off season.
> 
> i read your old journalm and noticed on that you trained more high intensity like myself. is that something you think you will employ in the off season?


Oh without a doubt. Want to make really move some big weights by the end of the year, will put up some targets shortly and will work hard to beat them; find gives me a target and HIt keeps me mentally challenged and ensures gym sessions are focussed and don't overrun,


----------



## LittleChris

Your category was an excellent category with very good athletes

You placed 4th and actually had the same total scores as 3rd place, which means that the statistician had to use the RELATIVE PLACEMENT METHOD. To explain this in a short way: three out of the five judges gave the 3rd place athlete a higher placing than you, only two judges placed you higher, thus you were 4th.

VERY CLOSE!!!! It is like in a race being only 0.00001 second behind.

You have a very good Classic Physique and we hope to see you on stage again.

Regards

Wanda Tierney

ADMIN UKBFF


----------



## big_jim_87

So what I'd the rule? I thought it was if you have received an invite to Brits no more inters? I ask as I placed 3rd in my 1st and only show (mr u80.... Was robbed out of at least 2nd lol) and thinking of doing inter 90 class this yr as would get smashed in mr class lol I thought as I didn't get an invite this would be ok? If not I'm gonna have to scam ukbff lol I'll usemy other name and sign up regardless lol.

I knew you needed more mass buddy kinda thought you jumped in when really needed another yr or so of mass but fuk it you had the balls to get up there and was in good shape so I hear so well done!

I guess you are a bit like me in the sence of just wanted to say "i'v been on stage" I didn't care were I come I just wanted to prove to my self I had the balls to do it! 2nd time round is when I was gonna worry about placing

I felt that the best feeling was when it was all over lol massive buzz and sence of relief!

All the best for the next 12months mate


----------



## jstarcarr

big_jim_87 said:


> So what I'd the rule? I thought it was if you have received an invite to Brits no more inters? I ask as I placed 3rd in my 1st and only show (mr u80.... Was robbed out of at least 2nd lol) and thinking of doing inter 90 class this yr as would get smashed in mr class lol I thought as I didn't get an invite this would be ok? If not I'm gonna have to scam ukbff lol I'll usemy other name and sign up regardless lol.
> 
> I knew you needed more mass buddy kinda thought you jumped in when really needed another yr or so of mass but fuk it you had the balls to get up there and was in good shape so I hear so well done!
> 
> I guess you are a bit like me in the sence of just wanted to say "i'v been on stage" I didn't care were I come I just wanted to prove to my self I had the balls to do it! 2nd time round is when I was gonna worry about placing
> 
> I felt that the best feeling was when it was all over lol massive buzz and sence of relief!
> 
> All the best for the next 12months mate


this is of ukbff rules

- INTERMEDIATES class is restricted to those competitors who have never qualified for the UK Championships before, whether or not they

accepted their invitation. This rule is not applicable to Junior or Classic BB competitors.


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> So what I'd the rule? I thought it was if you have received an invite to Brits no more inters? I ask as I placed 3rd in my 1st and only show (mr u80.... Was robbed out of at least 2nd lol) and thinking of doing inter 90 class this yr as would get smashed in mr class lol I thought as I didn't get an invite this would be ok? If not I'm gonna have to scam ukbff lol I'll usemy other name and sign up regardless lol.
> 
> I knew you needed more mass buddy kinda thought you jumped in when really needed another yr or so of mass but fuk it you had the balls to get up there and was in good shape so I hear so well done!
> 
> I guess you are a bit like me in the sence of just wanted to say "i'v been on stage" I didn't care were I come I just wanted to prove to my self I had the balls to do it! 2nd time round is when I was gonna worry about placing
> 
> I felt that the best feeling was when it was all over lol massive buzz and sence of relief!
> 
> All the best for the next 12months mate


Good for Inters then as well 

Exactly my thinking, wanted to do a show and prove to myself; if I took the mindset I needed more mass, more thickness, then I would never get on stage. We will never be happy with our lot, thats why we work hard each time to improve. The beauty of the show is you have a personal benchmark, so subsequent shows can be used to improve on that base-line. Done it once, do it again.

Thanks for the well-wishes, hope little George is OK and possibly see you at a show later this year :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

LittleChris said:


> Your category was an excellent category with very good athletes
> 
> You placed 4th and actually had the same total scores as 3rd place, which means that the statistician had to use the RELATIVE PLACEMENT METHOD. To explain this in a short way: three out of the five judges gave the 3rd place athlete a higher placing than you, only two judges placed you higher, thus you were 4th.
> 
> VERY CLOSE!!!! It is like in a race being only 0.00001 second behind.
> 
> You have a very good Classic Physique and we hope to see you on stage again.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Wanda Tierney
> 
> ADMIN UKBFF


Shamone!! Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Now need some feedback on areas that need to be bought up. Overall more size all over I have identified, but what other areas can others suggest?


----------



## Suprakill4

Annoyed i cant see pics without going on facebook! Cant someone post them on here?


----------



## big_jim_87

Chris- he is great mate! Changes every day! If I could grow as fast I'd be a pro in 6wks! Lol! Thanks for asking mate


----------



## Milky

Looking fu**ing awesome n the avi mate, respect to you and fu**ing well done, sincerely.


----------



## LittleChris

Overall winner of Inter U90kg and then top 3.


----------



## LittleChris

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Chris39-Journey-to-UKBFF-Portsmouth-2011-3WEEKS-OUT-PICS-PAGE13-m4265536-p20.aspx


----------



## laurie g

Daaaam hees pretty good


----------



## Raptor

LittleChris said:



> Add me on Facebook, Chris Watkins. Pictures aplenty


Don't do it Kieren he has sinister plans and wants to destroy your life...

Ha i joke, but well done Chris... looking great, you have gone way up in my estimations


----------



## LittleChris

Raptor said:


> Don't do it Kieren he has sinister plans and wants to destroy your life...
> 
> Ha i joke, but well done Chris... looking great, you have gone way up in my estimations


LMAO, lets start again buddy


----------



## LittleChris

Diet has been much cleaner today with some sporadic cardio sessions under the sheets. Jordan said to rest, so right wrist should be good to go for the weekend.

Have had, bowl of Jordan's crunchy, skimmed milk, several rashers of bacon, 2whole eggs, 7whites, slice of wholewheat bread, whole grapefruit, glass of orange juice.

350g rump steak, 50g basmati rice, whole grapefruit

now 230g chicken, 50g rice, some peanut butter.

Will be getting train home later so will probably finish off with 4whole 7/8whites.

Reality of work on Monday beginning to settle in now, but with other things to focus on should keep me fresh and prevent post-comp blues.


----------



## defdaz

Because of who's prepped you Jordan's crunchy brings to mind something very disgusting... uke:

Sounds like you've had a cracking week mate. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao defdaz, thats just sick


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> Because of who's prepped you Jordan's crunchy brings to mind something very disgusting... uke:
> 
> Sounds like you've had a cracking week mate. :thumb:


FLMAO!!!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Well first session back just over two weeks off. Only a light high rep session to flush the muscles with blood, good to be back in there again. 

*Chest machine flyes*

15reps

12reps

*Chest press*

15

12

10

*Cable crossover*

25

*Cable curls*

20

20

*Chest press hammer grip*

20


----------



## LittleChris

Another high rep session just to ease back into it. Short and sweet, barely broke a sweat 

*Ham curls*

20/15/10

*Leg extension*

20/15/8

*Leg press*

25/25/15

*Toe press*

12/12


----------



## defdaz

HE's back! I think I'm going to be working in basingstoke the next few months mate so might have to put training sess on hold, will let you know Chris.


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad to see your back and training again mate, how you looking since the show?? diet ?


----------



## LittleChris

No worries Daz.

Korean diet is same as pre contest now just more carbs. Will be upping all macros on Sunday again. Will have a cheat next Tuesday night when see lady as she is cooking but clean from now on.

Thanks Vin. See what I can add in 12 months


----------



## Suprakill4

Im not Korean?


----------



## LittleChris

kieren1234 said:


> Im not Korean?


 :lol: predictive text on phone! My mistake


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> :lol: predictive text on phone! My mistake


Thought so much lol!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

lol at predictive text... go Korean


----------



## Ak_88

Plenty of dog in that diet I hope :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Introduction to journal has been updated and change in title


----------



## tiptoe

good luck mate will be reading on see what type of high intensity stuff your doing. remember to deload every now and again though mate cos it will finish you off going past failre all the time. we certainly does me lol. i now do 4 weeks deload 1 week repeat 4 weeks deload 1 week 4 weeks then a week off. worked really well for me in the past.


----------



## LittleChris

tiptoe said:


> good luck mate will be reading on see what type of high intensity stuff your doing. remember to deload every now and again though mate cos it will finish you off going past failre all the time. we certainly does me lol. i now do 4 weeks deload 1 week repeat 4 weeks deload 1 week 4 weeks then a week off. worked really well for me in the past.


I fully agree with having a deload period, although I wouldn't have it set in stone like you do. Sometimes might be able to go 6weeks hardcore, other times 3 weeks. Just about listening to body and workingn with it, not against it.


----------



## LittleChris

*Delts/triceps*

*Machine shoulder press*

25/15/12

*
Cable side raises- each side done seperately*

15/12/12

*Cable pressdown V Grip attachment*

20/15/15

*Cable tricep kickback*

15reps each side


----------



## LittleChris

Final session of the week. Weekend of rest now and then next week back to some freeweights and upping the weight a little more.

*V grip pulldown*

20/12/10

*Chest supported machine row*

12/12/12

*Underhand pulldown*

12/12

*Rear delt machine*

20/20

*
Straight arm pressdown*

15


----------



## LittleChris

Upped the weight a little, felt good as well. Going to stick with DB incline press as my secondary movement for the time being, highest weight they have is the 60kg DBs, so should be able to play witht these on second exercise for a while. Once I start upping the intensity will see more triple drop sets and rest pauses. Few more weeks and will be time to get nasty. 

*BB Decline*

Bar x 10

60kg x10

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

*DB incline press*

26kg x 10

42kg x 8

50kg x 6

*DB flye flat bench*

20kg x 10

30kg x10

*
DB curls*

18kg x 8

22kg x 8

*Cable curls*

14plates x 10


----------



## Gazzak

Well done mate looking good best of luck


----------



## LittleChris

Early leg session completed. Wanted to see where strength was with the squats and as expected it is markedly down. Not worried as with the downtime and clearout was to be expected, few weeks and I will be back up where I want to be. Managed 250kg for 4 during prep, so 260kg for 6 is next big milestone; depending on how soon I reach that I will then set a target for the rest of the year.

Also find with the SLDL the further away from the shins you bring the bar, the more the hamstrings get worked, but the more stress is on the lower back. Will alternate these for variation, lighter weight further from shins, much heavier weight and bringing along shins. 

*BB squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 3

*Leg extension*

100kg x 10

110kg x 6

*Ham curl*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

*SLDL*

100kg x 10


----------



## LittleChris

Went a little heavier today and reached failure on a few exercises, but didn't take it any further. Was testing the water on the dips and the overhead EZ bar skullcrushers as haven't tried them properly for months, so wanted a base level to work from. Have that now  Dips will be replacing CGBP for the next few weeks/months until progress stalls, then back to CGBP to keep things ticking over. Was pleased with the smith press as well as not too far off my PB for the offseason. Omens are good 

*Smith shoulder press (seated)*

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

110kg x 4

*Weighted dips*

25kg x 8

50kg x 8

65kg x 4

*
DB raises to each side*

18kg x 10

22kg x 10

*
Overhead EZ bar skullcrushers (seated)*

*
*

15kg each side of bar x10

25kg each side of bar x 4, superset with 15reps on the straight bar cable pressdown


----------



## LittleChris

Basic back workout, but pumped up nicely now. Going to stick with the basics here from now on and replace the pulldowns with varying attachments with simple chins instead. Will work towards adding weight on them in due course.

*
Barbell Underhand row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 6

*Wide grip chins*

8

7

*
3/4 DLs* (bar doesn't touch the floor down to mid shin)

130kg x 10

200kg x 6

*
Chest supported machine row*

100kg x 10

115kg x 8


----------



## Suprakill4

Trainings looking really good mae. Hows the diet, back in full swing to gain size now??

How you looking now too, did you rebound much or are you still lean?

Hows Jordan since injury too?


----------



## LittleChris

Macros went up last week, weight was down .4lbs this sunday AM.

Now at 210.4lbs.

Macros up again this week, will slowly continue to raise weights so we are in a good position and primed for growth after the period off.

Still nice and lean, watery but lean. Abs in morning and seperation in legs etc.

Jordan is good, has a log over onm Test Muscle.


----------



## LittleChris

Managed to up the weight on all working sets this week which was the aim. No huge increases, but that wouldn't be feasible. Intensity wise, pushing hard but still not pushing past failure at this stage, just taking it to failure or stopping just short. Was set for my final working set on the low incline DBs to go with the 50kg DBs as log book suggested, but wanted to test the water with the 60s. Little awkward movement wise but felt like I had the power there. Will be getting a solid 6 reps on these next week.

*Decline BB*

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 7 and assist on 8th rep

*
DB low incline*

40kg x 10

60kg x 5, failed on 6th

*DB flye*

24kg x 10

34kg x 8

*
DB standing alternate curls*

*
*

18kg x 10

22kg x 10

*Standing cable curl with EZ attachment*

14plates x 12


----------



## Suprakill4

60kg DB Press - NICE!! Excellent lifts there mate, keep it up.


----------



## LittleChris

Aims for the session achieved, broadly to beat the logbook. More specifically, squats were up by 3reps to a round 6, still some way down on my PB but give it time. Introduced the higher rep squat set after the heavy set and that was a nice challenge, will up this one by 10kg next week I think.

*
BB squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kg x 6

200kg x 6

130kg x 15

*Leg extensions*

100kg x 12

110kg x 7

*
Ham curls*

60kg x10

80kg x 10

90kg x 11

*SLDL*

120kg x 8

170kg x 8


----------



## LittleChris

Was hot in the gym this evening so sweated bucket loads. Beat the logbook though so thats all that counts 

*
Smith shoulder press*

*
*

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

110kg x 7 +1 assist

*
Weighted dips*

BW +25KG x 8

BW +50kg x 8

BW +70KG x 3 then moved to *Tri pushdown machine* for 15 reps of the stack.

*DB raises*

18kg x 12

24kg x 7

*
EZ skullcrushers*

15kg each side x 10

20kg each side x 5, then V Grip pressdown stack x 9


----------



## LittleChris

Changed the barbell rows a little today; started from the ground rather than power rack, and used an EZ bar. Actually found it much more stable and a nice variation to the barbell. Less strain on the wrist and could focus more on the movement. Will do these again next week.

Didn't manage to beat weight on secodn set of chins so just finished off with 3 slow negatives to failure instead.

*EZ bar row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

135kg x 8

*Wide grip chins*

*
*

10

6 +3 negatives

*3/4 DL*

140kg x 10

210kg x 6

*
Chest supported row*

100kg x 12

115 x 9 and a partial


----------



## LittleChris

First day on new split and a nice variation. The pump on the 30rep side raises was beyond painful! Most weights within the target rep range of 5-8 on the primary working set and 10-15 on the secondary set, but some adjustments needed for next push session on friday.

Warm up

*Decline BB*

140x 7

120 x 8

*Chest press machine*

Stack +26kg x 7

Stack +10kg x 11

*High incline smith*

90kg x 9

60kg x 17

*Shoulder press*

100kg x 5

80kg x 5, drop to 60kg x 1

*Side raise*

10kg DBs x 30 (few pauses during this)

*Pushdowns*

Stack +62kg x 10

Stack +62kg x 10

*
Cable overheads*

13 plates x 20

Stack x 11


----------



## LittleChris

Trained back today, higher reps on some exercises than used to, so guessing the weight involved a little guesswork. Nice change though and will be interesting to see how the body responds to this.

*Wide grip chins*

12 (rest pause 10secs) x 2 and 3 negatives

*T bar row*

100kg x 12

125kg x 6

*Straight arm pulldown*

Stack x 6

16plates x 12

*Machine row*

125kg x 7

105kg x 11

*Rear delts*

55kg x 20(rest paused towards end)

55kg x 14 ( paused at 11, then onto 14)

*
DB curls*

14kg x 25

*EZ Preacher curl*

15kg each side x 8

20kg each side x 6

*
Cable single arm curl*

5plates x 15, either side


----------



## LittleChris

Push session completed. Heavy working set on decline bench and machine press saw an improvement which is encouraging. Now for a weekend of rest before the next shift on the split.

Next week will be pull/legs/rest (wednesday)/push/pull

*Decline BB*

*
*

142.5x 6 +1 assist

120 x 7

*Chest press machine*

Stack +28kg x 9

Stack +14kg x 11

*High incline smith*

90kg x 10

70kg x 16

*Shoulder press*

100kg x 3- too heavy, will drop to 90kg next week.

70kg x 7 and 3 partials

*Side raise*

10kg DBs x 30

*Pushdowns*

Stack +68kg x 10

Stack +64kg x 8

*
*

*
Cable overheads*

13 plates x 20

Stack x 11


----------



## Suprakill4

Gla to see you still hitting it hard mate. Great benching.


----------



## LittleChris

Back to the grindstone. Trained early morning, and will tomorrow for legs as well. Fast paced workout and managed to beat the logbook on the heavy working sets.

With the wide grip chins, think I might add say 6kg next week and start working up from there.

Diet wise, macros have increased, few more carbs now.

*Wide grip chins*

14 (rest pause 10secs) x 2 and 3 negatives

*
*

*
T bar row*

130kg x 8

105kg x 13

*
Straight arm pulldown*

Stack x 9

17plates x 14

*
Machine row*

130kg x 7

110kg x 10

*
Rear delts*

55kg x 20(rest paused towards end)

65kg x 12

*
DB curls*

14kg x 25 (few pauses)

*EZ Preacher curl*

15kg each side x 12, then drop to 10kg each side for 15reps.


----------



## LittleChris

Pushed for time towards end of this session unfortunately, so no time for lunges. Will add calves to Thursday's workout.

Struggling a little with the dry chicken at work, so will be looking to make some mince with some chopped tomatoes and kidney beans for a change for a little while.

Eating considerably more than I have during an offseason phase, and appetite is still reasonably good, so encouraging signs.

Weight is now above what startd prep at, should be holding 220lbs by early July when plan to start cycle after 8weeks cleaning up. 

*BB squats*

60 x 10

60 x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 8

140 x 15 (stopping short of lockout- surprisningly easy this set)

*Leg extension*

100 x 12

110 x 9 (rest pause 15secs) x 4

*Ham curl*

80 x 12

90 x 12

100 x 6, drop to 80 x 5, drop to 60 x 8


----------



## LittleChris

Slowly managing to push the bench up, really focussing on the negative during the movements now. Have added lean mince into the diet now, eating vast amounts of chicken each meal was getting a little tiresome- bit of mince and some chopped tomoatoes with herbs went down a treat earlier. Let it not be said that I don't know how to treat myself 

*Toe press*

Stack x 20

stack x 20

Stack +60kg x 12

Stack +102kg x 7 (rest pause 10secs) x 2

*Decline BB*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

145kg x 6

120 x 8 and 1 assissted partial

*Chest press machine*

Stack +32kg x 7

Stack +16kg x 7

*High incline smith*

95kg x 8

75kg x 15

*Shoulder press*

90kg x 4- dropped to 70kg x 4

70kg x 9

*Side raise*

12kg DBs x 30

*
Close grip bench supersetted with cable pressdown*

50kg x 20 and then stack to failure

*Cable overheads*

15plates x 20

stack x 15


----------



## Suprakill4

Strength is back well mate. Nice squatting. May have asked already but what's the plans for competing now?

How's Jordan?


----------



## LittleChris

kieren1234 said:


> Strength is back well mate. Nice squatting. May have asked already but what's the plans for competing now?
> 
> How's Jordan?


Plan is probably Portsmouth show againt next year.

He is well, has a log over on Test muscle now.


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> Plan is probably Portsmouth show againt next year.
> 
> He is well, has a log over on Test muscle now.


Nice one mate, will take a look.


----------



## LittleChris

Final session of the week finished, bring on a weekend of rest!

*Snatch grip DL*

Warm up sets

240 x 1, dropped to 200kg x 5

*EZ bar row*

130kg x 8

130kg x 7

*Machine row*

130kg x 7

110kg x 12

*Straight arm pulldown*

Stack x 10

17plates x 11

*Rear delts*

55kg x 20 (almost managed without pausing)

65kg x 15

*DB curls*

14kg x 25- felt very hard today

*Cable curl with EZ bar*

16plates x 7, 5second pause, then 2 more reps


----------



## LittleChris

Good session, managed to squeeze two more reps out on 200kg so now at 10.

Up 10kg onthe 15repper and that felt comfortable as well, stop short of lockout on this one for constant tension.

Macros have increased a little again for this week, 220.4lbs on sunday.

*BB squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 10

150kg x 15

*
Leg extension*

*
*

100x 15

110kg x 6 (rest pause 5) x 2, rest pause 5 x 2

*Ham curl*

80 x12

90 x 12

100kg x 6, rest pause 10seconds x 1

*
SLDL*

130kg x 8

180kg x 6


----------



## LittleChris

Have decided that this week is going to be my rest week. Was going to be push today, and then legs saturday again, missing a pull session as at girlfriends from now to rest of week, but have decided will just have this week off completely. 6weeks of hard training and still progressing on most exercises, but want to be nice and fresh for when the real growing starts. No use having a week off during that, get the rest in now. Next week will be back in the game, also starting new job, so will be using the first few days to workout a routine. Once in the routine, I find it very easy to stick to; very much a creature of habit.


----------



## bigacb

Keep it up matey not been on here at all for ages! Just started back myself properly after a couple of months of mediocre training!


----------



## LittleChris

bigacb said:


> Keep it up matey not been on here at all for ages! Just started back myself properly after a couple of months of mediocre training!


Good to hear it, you stll thinking of a show this year or will it be 2012 now? :thumbup1:


----------



## bigacb

Mate i really don't know i've got that much going on at the moment with starting up a new business etc it's hard and that's why training has been off for abit. I'd love to do it but i think it'd all go t!ts up if i started cutting and i'd just throw in the towel (which i don't want to do). I want to be in the right mindset first. TBH i'm enjoying just training with no real goal, started to do abit of boxing again so we'll see


----------



## LittleChris

Last week was a rest week, back to it this week. Super supplements to begin in a week or so.

Horrendous humidity in the gym this evening, Tshirt was sodden by the end of squats. Still, managed a good session.

*BB Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

220kg x 5

160kg x 12

*Leg extension*

105x 12

115 x 7, drop to 105kg x 4, drop to 90kg x 2

*Ham curl*

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

100kg x 6, +1 partial, drop to 80kg x 7

*
SLDL*

150kg x 8

190kg x 6


----------



## LittleChris

First day in new job today which went well. Only one meal disrupted which was luncheon- was forced to have a large meatfeast pizza at an Italian rather than my customary rice and mince. Was bloody gorgeous though so worth it 

*BB decline*

150kg x 5

120kg x 6 + 2 partials

*Machine press*

Stack +32kg x 5, drop to 16kg x 2

*High incline*

100kg x 12

80kg x 16

*Shoulder press*

60kg x 12

70kg x 5 +2 partials

*Side raises*

12kg x 30

*Pushdown*

Stack +70kg x 12

Staxk +84kg x 8

*Cable OH extensions*

16plates x 20

Stack x 13


----------



## LittleChris

*Wide grip chins *

BW +10KG X 8 +1 partial +3negatives

*Tbar row*

150kg x 6

120kg x 10

*Straight arm puklldown*

Stack x 9, pause and then another

17plates x 8, drop to 12 x 7

*
Machine row*

130kg x 8 +2partials

110kg x 13

*Rear delts*

60kgx 20

65kg x 15 (paused)

*
DB curls*

*
*

14kg x 8

26kg x 5, pause and 1 more rep

*
DB concentration curl*

Repped out the DBs to failure. Paused on each set before hititng failure again, right arm then left arm, working down the weight stack.

20kg DB to 16kg DB to 10kg DB to 6kg DB.


----------



## LittleChris

Second leg session this week on the split. Good session, but feel exchausted now, well earnt rest this weekend.

*BB squats*

60 x 10

60 x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

230kg x 3

*Smith lunges*

60kg x 10reps each leg for 2 sets

*Leg extension*

85kg x 20 (rest paused)

*Single Ham curl*

30kg x 10

40kg x 6

Double ham curl

80kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## LittleChris

Not enjoying training in this weather, feel a little lethargic come the session and suffering froma slight motivation slump. Just wondering what the point of it all is. Only a temporary passing phase I expect.

*BW chins with 12kg*

8 +2 pasrtials

BB UH row

60kg x 12

140kg x 8

120kg x 9 +1 partial

*
Straight arm pulldown*

Stack x 10

17plates x 12

*
Machine row*

130kg x 10

110kg x 9 (rest pause 15seconds) x6

*Rear delts*

60kg x 20

65kg x 15

*DB curls*

14kg x 25-

*EZ bar preacher*

15kg each side x 10

20kg each side x 6 , (rest pause 5seconds) +1 slow negative


----------



## LittleChris

Slightly cooler in the gym today due to some rain in the afternoon, so felt more bearable. Hit legs again. Will be missing thurdays session due to a wedding, so this week is a slight variation on the usual routine with it just being a whole body push/pull/legs split over the 5days.

Good session today, squats managed to squeeze out an extra rep. Can't beat training as a natural 

*BB squats*

60kg x10

60kg x 10

100kg 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

230kg x 4

170kg x 12

*Leg extension*

120kg x 12 (rest pause 5secs) x 2 (rest pause 5) x 1

90 x11

*Leg press*

185kg x70 reps, varying foot posdition on plate

*Ham curl*

80kg x 12

95kg x 8

105kg x 4 (RP5) x 3 (RP10) +2 partials


----------



## LittleChris

Back to it this week with a vengeance, felt good in the gym, but find that towards the end with this training I am utterly shattered. Certainly a shock to the system 

Weight up again primary compound so pleased with that, just need to maintain this progress moving forward.

*BB Decline*

60 x 10

60 x 10

100 x 7

120 x 1

150 x 6

120 x 11

*DB Flyes*

20 x 12

38 x 7

*
High incline smith*

110kg x 5

70kg x 19

*
Shoulder press*

65kg x 10

75kg x 5

*Side raise*

10kg x 30

*Cable and rope pressdown and pushdown machine*

High rep circuit, limited rest. 3 reps on rope pressdown, 1 set bar then supersetted with 1 set on pushdown machine


----------



## LittleChris

Good session, managed to squeeze out another rep on 230 to bring me to 5. Higher rep set was more of a mid range set today; went for 190 and got 8. Could have managed 10 I think but back was feeling funny this morning so decided to play it safe.

Most of bits for cycle have arrived now, so think will kick that off from next week. 9weeks at a TRT dose, so the growing can really begin 

*BB Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

230kg x 5

190kg x 8

*Leg extension*

120kg x 10 (RP5) x 3 (rest paiuse 5) x 2

90 x 12

*Leg press*

205 x 50 (rest paused until reached target reps)

*Ham curls*

80kg x 12

95kg x 10

105kg x 6 (RP5) +1 +1 partial


----------



## Suprakill4

All looking really good mate. You got out of that mindset yet?


----------



## LittleChris

*BW chins* with 14kg

6 +3 parrtials, then dropped to BW for 4reps and 1 partial

*BB UH row*

60kg x 10

140kg x 7

120kg x 8

*
Straight arm pulldown*

Stack x 8 RP5secs +2

15plates x 15

*
Machine row*

130kg x 8

110kg x 11

*DB curls*

12kg x 25- both arms simulataneously

*Cable one arm curl*

*
*

20kg for 8 reps on right, then to left, then back to right, then left- no rest

*
EZ cable curl*

17plates x 6, RP5secs x 1, RP5secs x 2


----------



## LittleChris

Time to start adding some muscle now. Cycle begins in an hour or so after a 9week break, expecting good things. Jordan has devised a new split for me which will target legs as priority first of all on this phase, then no doubt switch to another bodypart.

Macros have increased again across the board.

Feeling positive and ready to start growing.

BB Decline

60 x 10

60 x 10

100 x 8

120 x 1

150 x 7

120 x 12

*DB Flyes*

*
*

22 x 12

40 x 5

*Guillotine press*

110kg x 9

75kg x 20

*
Shoulder press*

*
*

65kg x 12

75kg x 5 and partial. RP10 seconds, x 2 partials

*
Side raise*

10kg x 30

*Rope pressdown *

9plates x 20

14plates x 10 (restpause 5secs) x 4 (rest pause 5secs) x 3

*Pushdown machine*

Stack x 12


----------



## LittleChris

A pleasing development over the weekend. Been asked to work alongside Zelusi.com as an Athlete Partner. I will be reviewing some of their supplements shortly and look forward to seeing what the fuss is all about  Will also be doing a regular blog for them, imagine it will be something similar to this forum, but the details are still being finanalised.


----------



## LittleChris

Started new split today., Higher volume and a very full pump from this. Plan is to keep volume high Jordan says, and then as strength increases and calories increase rep range will be gradually lowered. Think it will benefit me as don't normally go above 8 reps as a rule. Lowered the weight a little bit on some exercises to really focus on holding the movement for that contraction. An area for improvement I feel.

*Chins*

*
*

BW x 10

BW +12kg x 8

*Pulldowns*

90kg x 10

75kg x 15

*
EZ bar row*

120kg x 10

100kg x 15

*Machine chest supported row*

120kg x 9 +1 partial

100kg x 15

*
Rear delts*

30kg x 20

40kg x 15

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

*Preacher curl*

7.5kg each side x 20

8.75kg each side x 15

"""" x 12

" " " " "" " " " x 10


----------



## LittleChris

Creatine arrived today from Zelusi. Have always had good results from this stuff so look forward to some good strength increases over the next few weeks. Modestly priced as well, www.zelusi.com if you fancy a treat this summer.

Much higher volume than I am used to this session, and JP has split legs into quads and hams as a priority for me. All pumped now. First working set of squats was wretching for around 2minutes, nothing worse than gasping for air, then feeling the pre-WO shake start to come back up!

That aside, a good workout.

*
BB squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x10

100kg x6

150kg x 6

200kg x 10

170kg x 12

*
Leg extension*

4sets of 60kg for 10 reps with 40secs rest, then dropped to 3 sets of 50kg for 10reps with 40secs rest

*Front smith squat*

10 reps on 60kg

8reps on 80kg

*Leg press*

Stack (210kg) x 30- restpaused to reach target

Lunges

*
*

2 x 20


----------



## LittleChris

Rest session tonight. Quads feeling very tender indeed, was a struggle getting up from the desk today.

Creatine I was sent from Zelusi seems to be kicking in as well, visibly fuller and feeling a nice pump all day.


----------



## Young_Monster

LittleChris said:


> Rest session tonight. Quads feeling very tender indeed, was a struggle getting up from the desk today.
> 
> Creatine I was sent from Zelusi seems to be kicking in as well, visibly fuller and feeling a nice pump all day.


Love It after a good leg session when the next day your walking like a 90 yr old pensioner


----------



## LittleChris

Just back from a solid push session. Pleased with the decline press, as another week of improvement and this was without any assistance so a further 2 clean reps on last week. Once I reach 10reps will be upping the weight I think. Next 10-12weeks am expecting to get some new PBs in the bag. I don't train for strength, but nothing beats the feeling of lifting a weight you have never managed before.

*
Decline BB*

150kg x 8

120kg x 10 and 2 assists

*Incline DB*

50kg x 8

42kg x 7

*High incline smith*

110kg x 8

90kg x 12

*Dips*

BW x 17

BW x 12

*Shoulder press*

60kg x 12

60kg x 11

*DB side raise*

10kg x 20, drop t0 8kg x 10

*Pushdown machine*

Stack x 12

stack x 12

stack x 9


----------



## LittleChris

Young_Monster said:


> Love It after a good leg session when the next day your walking like a 90 yr old pensioner


Can't beat the feeling can you. Still tender!


----------



## LittleChris

Long day at work, came back, listened to a few tunes and ready to punish hamstrings.

New split so was a little unsure on weights, but hams are nicely worked now.

Weekend of rest now beckons, good job as body is aching all over!

*Seated hamstring curls*

5sets of 12

60kg

70kg

80kg

80kg

85kg

*Single leg standing curls*

20 x 20kg

15 x 20kg

12 x 25kg

*
Deadlifts*

150kg x 12

180kg x 10

200kg x 6

*Calf press*

3 sets of 12

*Glute ham raise*

Awkward as first time doing this one, felt it but need to perfect technique. Had to use a bar to stabilise myself.


----------



## LittleChris

*Chins*

BW x 13

BW +16kg x 6 +1 poor partial

*
Pulldowns*

95kg x 10

75kg x 15

*
T bar row*

*
*

130kg x 10

100kg x 13 + RP5secs X 2

*
Machine chest supported row*

120kg x 10

105kg x 12, RP5 x3

*Rear delts*

35kg x 20

40kg x 15

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

*Preacher curl*

10kgkg each side x 20

10kgkg each side x 15

"""" x 12

" " " " "" " " " x 10


----------



## LittleChris

Well was a nasty session today. Got the PB on squats, but at a cost. After set of 210 my customary wretching ensued, but this was somethign else, and before I could stop it out came my pre-WO shake and my 5pm meal, all over my tshirt. Never mind though, just zipped hoody up and went to war. Sick on the tshirt won't stop this badass from torching the wheels. YEAH BUDDY!

Overall weigths are up, if the same as last week for example squats, means fewer pauses during the set.

*
BB squats*

60 x 10

60 x 10

100 x 6

150kg x 6

210 x 10

175 x 12

*Leg extensions-FST7*

60kg x 10 (1minute rest- 7 sets)

*
DB lunges*

20kg DBs for 20paces

20kg DBs for 20paces -few pauses here to pick myself up from floor..

*Leg press*

Stack x 30


----------



## Jux

Utmost respect for lunges after fst7 extensions!


----------



## LittleChris

Feeling it today!


----------



## LittleChris

Not enjoying this weather at the moment. Sticky and humid, nothing worse than the commute in the morning in a suit sweating like a cotton picker. Good job I have a fan at work and home on me 24/7 or I would be seriously struggling. Another PB this week on chest, met a boy competing in Kent Classics in Juniors in a few weeks time so be good to see how he does.

*Decline BB*

155kg x 6 +1 assist

120kg x 14

*Chest press*

*
*

Stack x 10

Stack x 10

*Machine flyes*

70kg x 15

70kg xc 12

*Dips*

BW x 21

BW x 14

*
Shoulder press*

65kg x 14

60kg x 12 +3 partials

*Side DB raises*

10kg x 20, drop to 8kg x 10

*Pushdown machine*

Stack +20kg x 12

Stack +32kg x 9

Stack +32kg x 7


----------



## LittleChris

Busy day at work today, so have moved hamstrings and calves to tomorrow. Will hit them with gusto after a good night of sleep.

Am looking much thicker and fuller this week after a good week on the creatine.

Hoody and vest and some glutamine arrived from Zelusi, invaluable tools in my ****nal.

Believe and achieve- www.zelusi.com Fuelling your potential


----------



## LittleChris

Reasonable session as weights up, but didn't have time to fully complete it as massively overslept this morning so missed out DLs and the glute ham raises at the end. Not a session to write home about, but only a blip along the way.

*
Single leg ham curls*

25kg for 20reps either leg

25kg for 15reps either leg

30kg for 12 reps either leg

*
Seated ham curls*

60 x 12

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 12 (rest-paused)

*Deadlifts*

160kg x 12


----------



## LittleChris

Wasn't concentrating when got on train home, next thing I know find I am on wrong train and heading different direction to where I need to be. I assumed that the 18:00 train was the correct train to go home on, as it always is. But must have been an earlier train that was delayed. Annoying, but thankfully managed to hit the gym still and punished back.

*Chins*

BW x 15

BW +!6KG X 6 +2 partials

*Pulldowns*

100kg x 10

75kg x 15

*EZ Bar row*

150kg x 9 +1 partial

120 x 15

*Machine row*

120kg x 11

105kg x 7

*Standing cable curl*

30kg x 20

40kg x 15

45kg x 12

50kg x 10


----------



## LittleChris

Back in the gym and felt good to feel the pump again. Pleased with the session overall considering poor diet past week, only way is up now.

Have some whey protein concentrate from www.zelusi.com which will be reviewing on the weekend when have a bit more time. Lets hope it is as good as the creatine 

*
Decline BB*

160kg x 4

120kg x 12

*DB low incline*

50kg x 6

34kg x 15

*High incline Smith*

110kg x 8

90kg x 14

*BW Dips max effort*

20

10

*
Shoulder press smith machine*

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

*Side DB raises*

10kg x 20, drop to 8kg x 10

*Tricep pushdown machine*

Stack +20kg x 12

Stack +32kg x 9

Stack +32kg x 8


----------



## LittleChris

Just trained hamstrings. Lowered the weight slightly on hamstring curls; didn't hold onto the sides, just arms across chest and made a concious effort to hold at top of movement. Felt it a bit more and weights were slightly lower as a result. Deadlifts felt good as well, will up the 2nd and 3rd working set by 10kg next week.

*Ham curls*

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

80kg x 8

*Single ham curls*

20kg x 20

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

*Deadlifts*

150kg x 12

180kg x 10

200kg x 8


----------



## Suprakill4

Workouts look good mate. Still havnt seen your comp pics with not having Facebook.

What's the plans from here on then?


----------



## LittleChris

Offseason build up muscle and then see where the chips fall for Portsmouth 2012


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. Plenty of time to pack on some lean muscle. Do you tend to stay pretty lean off season or relax it a little. Cant wait untill I'm big enough to compete must feel amazing up there.


----------



## LittleChris

Depends what you mean by lean really. I can see outline of abs in morning, but much of it is blurred with water and a little fat as well.

Keep to my diet bar the odd meal on weekend for instance if eating out, but normally pretty good.

You never know until you get up there, you might surprise yourself. What have you got to lose buddy


----------



## LittleChris

*Chins*

BW x 14

BW +18kg x 5 +1partial

*Pulldowns*

100kg x 10

75kg x 15

*EZ Bar row*

150kg x 10

120kg x 15

*
Machine chest supported row*

120kg x 12

105kg x 11

*DB curls*

22kg x 8

28kg x 5 (rp10) x 1

14kg x 15


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

200kg x 1

220kg x 6

180kg x 12

*Leg extensions*

60kg x 10- 7sets with 1minute rest in between

*Ham curls*

60kg x 15

70kg x 12

80kg x 8

*Leg press*

Stack (210kg) x 30


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> Depends what you mean by lean really. I can see outline of abs in morning, but much of it is blurred with water and a little fat as well.
> 
> Keep to my diet bar the odd meal on weekend for instance if eating out, but normally pretty good.
> 
> You never know until you get up there, you might surprise yourself. What have you got to lose buddy


I have years until i compete mate im no where near big enough yet but will get there one day. Training is looking spot on mate.


----------



## LittleChris

BB Decline

160kg x 5 +1 assist

120kg x 14 +1 assist

Low incline DB press

50kg x 6

36kg x 15

High incline smith

115kg x 5 +1 partial

95kg x 12

Dips

BW x 18

BW x 9


----------



## LittleChris

Pics as promised, all comments welcome 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Suprakill4

Arms and back looking huge mate. Only criticism would be calves needing work. But who's don't......


----------



## OJay

You seem to have put on some quality size, how do you feel you look Chris?


----------



## LittleChris

Feel I have certainly added some tissue which is promising. Doesn't look pretty at the moment offseason, but hoping when I next step on stage there will be a marked difference in my physique


----------



## OJay

LittleChris said:


> Feel I have certainly added some tissue which is promising. Doesn't look pretty at the moment offseason, but hoping when I next step on stage there will be a marked difference in my physique


Off seasons aren't there to be pretty they're there to progress


----------



## LittleChris

Good session today. Felt nice and focussed, temperature wasn't an issue in the gym. All just clicked nicely 

*
Wide grip chins*

BW x 15reps

BW +18KG X 6 +2 negatives

*Pulldown*

100kg x 9

75 x 15

*EZ Bar row*

150kg x 10 (felt good, will go to 155kg next week)

130kg x 12

*Chest supported row*

125kg x 12

105kg x 11

*EZ Preacher curls*

12.5kg each side x 20

12.5kg each side x 9

12.5kg each side x 7

12.5kg each side x 8


----------



## OJay

Surprising how little different grip on the ez rows makes a lot of difference didn't even think about doing them until you popped the idea into my head, about an inch extra squeeze makes the difference


----------



## LittleChris

OJay said:


> Surprising how little different grip on the ez rows makes a lot of difference didn't even think about doing them until you popped the idea into my head, about an inch extra squeeze makes the difference


You tried them then. Really do enjoy them, eassier on the wrists than the barbell as well I have found.


----------



## OJay

Yeah and because weight isn't able to go so high you seem to squeeze and control it more, have two grip variations wide and narrow but even the wide allows a big squeeze!


----------



## LittleChris

Good session, weights and reps up on squats. 2more reps on the high volume leg extensions and same again on the ham curls and leg press.

Feeling sick now, and still have PPWO meal and pre-bed meal to go. Such is life!

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kgx 6

190kg x 1

220kg x 8

190kg x 10

*Leg extension*

*
*

60kg x 12 (7sets- 1minute rest between each)

*Ham curls*

60kg x 15

70kg x 15

80kg x 10

*Leg press*

50reps of stack (rest paused to reach 50)


----------



## OJay

Still can't believe the legs session is in the evening...makes me sick just thinking about it


----------



## LittleChris

Finished pull session for the week. As per last week, away over the weekend so unable to train friday night. Not an issue as has been another good week of training overall. Weight has been constant though at 241ish in morning, so somehting needs to change.

Right eblow was tender today, think I lent awkwardly on a desk or something, should be ok after a few days of rest, but was rather stiff on pressing movements and at bottom felt concerned would just snap :lol:

*
BB decline*

165kg x 4

125kg x 14

*Low incline DB*

50kg x 9

38kg x 15

*Chest press machine*

90kg x 20

105kg x 10

*Machine flyes-* slower than normal and arched the back to really get effect on chest. mmmmm Yummy.

45kg x 12

60kg x 10

*Rear shoulder press*

70kg x 15

80kg x5

*
Side DB raises*

10kg x 30


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad training is going well mate!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Also i don't do bent over row as kills my wrists but going to try with ez bar.


----------



## LittleChris

Short and sweet, legs are feeling it now. Unfortunately second working set of squats was too much and another tshirt has been coated in the contents of my stomach.

Think my PB of 250 for 4 is well within reach by end of Sept. 

*BB Squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kgx 6

210kg x 1

240kg x 5

190kg x 12

*
Leg extension*

*
*

65kg x 10 (7sets- 1minute rest between each)


----------



## LittleChris

Legs are certainly feeling it today!


----------



## LittleChris

Simple sugars have been introduced at low amounts in pre and intra WO now so should get things moving along again.


----------



## defdaz

Hey BigC! Congrats on your sponsorship mate, that's absolutely mega! Bit weird how you're being sponsored by a washing machine company though?!


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> Hey BigC! Congrats on your sponsorship mate, that's absolutely mega! Bit weird how you're being sponsored by a washing machine company though?!


Thanks buddy, hope all is well. Guess you are on the PGCE now?


----------



## LittleChris

*BB Decline*

165kg x 5 +1 partial

125kg x 14

*DB incline*

*
*

50kg x 7

38kg x 11 +4partials

*High incline smith press*

115kg x 6

100kg x 6

*Behind shoulder press*

80kg x 8

70kg x 7

*Side DB raises*

10kg x 30


----------



## OJay

Some good pressing there looking big in those pics too mate can't wait to see the end product

Crazy how the legs leaner than upper


----------



## defdaz

Well remembered Chris! I start on Monday mate... papping it!


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> Well remembered Chris! I start on Monday mate... papping it!


All the best for it. If its what you truly want to do then you will be fine. Lots of hard work I gather from friends but will all come together. Good luck 

OJAY, yes, seem to hold fat more on upper than lower body, rather unusual but just the way my body works!


----------



## defdaz

LittleChris said:


> All the best for it. If its what you truly want to do then you will be fine. Lots of hard work I gather from friends but will all come together. Good luck


Thanks mate, really appreciate it. Determined not to let it affect my training!



LittleChris said:


> OJAY, yes, seem to hold fat more on upper than lower body, rather unusual but just the way my body works!


Good job really or you'd never find trousers to fit!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Had a session on saturday as not away from home for a change. Was nice to train around lunchtime for a change.

Also tried my menthol crystals in hot water and a towel over the head to clear sinuses and works a treat. Doesn't last for long enough sadly, olbas oil isn't bad either.

Ham curls made sure to keep hands across chest and not grip bars and makes a noticeable difference to the pain. DLs felt good as well. All in all a pleasing session, want more like this 

*Seated Ham curl*

65x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 8

*Single leg ham curls*

20 x 20kg each leg

15 x 20kg each leg

12 x 25kg each leg

*DL*

160kg x 12

180kg x 10

230 x 6


----------



## LittleChris

*BW chins*

BW x 14 and a half rep

BW +22kg x 6, then 2 slow negatives

*
Pulldowns*

*
*

105kg x 10

75kg x 15 (RP at 9 and 11 reps to reach 15)

*EZ Bar row*

140kg x 10

150kg x 6

*Chest supported machine row*

130kg x 12

110kg x 15

*EZ preacher curl*

12.5kg either side

20reps

10reps

7reps and 3 partials

8reps


----------



## LittleChris

Good session, short but intense and pre-WO shake was again projectile vommitted into the rubbish bin.

Legs are feeling it now.

250 for 5 or more is the aim next week to take me into new PB territory.

Feel sick now, and have to have PPWO meal and shake still.

Normally set alarm for 2 in mornign for shake as then more room in stomach. Lets hope this bloat goes down to allow room for next meal though.

*
BB Squat*

*
*

60kg x10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 1

250kg x 3

200kg x 10

*
Leg extension*

65kg x 12- 7sets with 1minute rest between each set.


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Some good pressing there looking big in those pics too mate can't wait to see the end product
> 
> Crazy how the legs leaner than upper


Mine are the same, legs are always pretty lean even if upper body is obese lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Reasonable session, decline work was hampered by having to use two oafs to spot rather than my usual chap who works behind the bar. I said my bar when about to finish 2nd rep, hoping for a 3rd or a partial, and the swines racked it for me! :lol: That said, probably better safe than sorry.

*Decline BB*

170kg x 2, dropped to 140kg x 4

*DB low incline*

*
*

50kg x 11 and 1partial

38kg x 14

*Chest press machine*

*
*

105kg x 12

105kg x 9

*Behind neck shoulder press*

80KG x 10

70kg x 8

*
OH cable extensions supersetted with EZ skull crushers*

15plates x 20, superset with 10kg ES of ez bar for 10reps

*Standing cable pushdown supersetted with EZ skullcrushers*

Stack x 10, supert with 10kg ES of EZ bar for 5reps


----------



## OJay

I hate duff spots! Yesterday I had onf and as soon as was struggling he panicked ! Would let me get all stretch on the rep at bottom on final ones, however I suppose it could be better than crushing yourself


----------



## defdaz

I remember once at Uni I asked a guy for a spot whils doing incline bench. His mate decided to spot too so they stood at either end of the bar. As soon as I started repping they both held each end of the bar and since one guy was about a foot taller than the other it meant the bar was at an angle. Ended up racking the bar and politely thanked them whilst giving them some serious %$£&*!£$ thoughts. A good spotter is priceless. Having said that I don't have a training partner or use spotters these days. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> I remember once at Uni I asked a guy for a spot whils doing incline bench. His mate decided to spot too so they stood at either end of the bar. As soon as I started repping they both held each end of the bar and since one guy was about a foot taller than the other it meant the bar was at an angle. Ended up racking the bar and politely thanked them whilst giving them some serious %$£&*!£$ thoughts. A good spotter is priceless. Having said that I don't have a training partner or use spotters these days. :thumb:


 :lol: Have had that as well. Or the "spotter" who decides to get a back workout in as well and rows every rep with you!


----------



## LittleChris

*Widegrip chins*

BW x 15

BW +22kg x 7 and 2 partials

*V-Grip attatchment pulldown*

110kg x 6 +2 partials and hold

80kg x 15 (10, then RP, then another RP before hitting 15)

*EZ Bar row*

150kg x 10

160kg x 3, drop to 110kg x 10 with overhand grip

*
Chest supported row*

135kg x 10

115kg x 13

*Standing EZ Bar curls*

15kg each side x 8

25kg each side x 6

*Seated DB curls*

10kg x 25 reps- super slow, and rest paused at end to reach 25reps.


----------



## LittleChris

Pleased with session today as managed to finally get a PB on squats. Only by 1rep, but a great feeling, now heading into unchartered territory once more.

5th rep was a struggle, wasn't able to walk over to the rack so had to dump it, made a rather large thud!

*Squat*

60kg x10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 1

250kg x 5

*Leg extension supersetted with ham curls*- no rest between each set, 6sets in total back to back

65kg on leg extension, not holding handles for more focus on muscle, same on ham curls. 65kg also. 12 reps.

*Leg press*

Stack x 20

Stack x 20


----------



## OJay

Bet it didn't just thud must been a nice dent in the floor that's super human weight going on there mate!


----------



## LittleChris

Now the strongest I have been and it feels good 

*
Decline BB*

*
*

170kg x 4, dropped to 140kg x 3

*High incline smith press*

120kg x 9

140kg x 5, drop to 110 x 5

*Machine flyes*

55kg x 12

70kg x 12

*Behind neck shoulder press*

85KG x 9 +1partial

75kg x 9 +1 partial

*
*

*
Cable pressdown Stack x 12, superset with machine press stack x 10*

*Cable pressdown Stack x 10, superset with machine press stack x 4*


----------



## OJay

Seeing this makes me know I have to step it up, get some strength before I then increase muscle as much as possible time to grow thanks for the inspiration mate!


----------



## LittleChris

*Hammer grip chins*

BW +20kg x6

BW +30kg x 2 and 3 negatives

*
BB Row*

60kg x 12

150kg x 8

160kg x 3, drop to 110kg x 8 with overhand grip

*
DB row*

60kg x 12 each side

*
Straight arm pulldown supersetted with face pulls*

2sets on each exercise (8reps) and (10reps)

115kg x 13

*
Standing EZ Bar curls*

15kg each side x 10

25kg each side x 8

*
Seated DB curls each DB together*

10kg x 25 reps- much harder curling together seated with jusst toes on floor.


----------



## LittleChris

Back nice dull ache from session last night. Went in today with the aim of 260x3, anything else would be a bonus. Pretty frustated as didn't manage to hit the target, failing on the ascent of the 3rd rep. But next week won't happen again. Rest of the session focussed on higher reps and on the leg extensions didn't hold the grips again; makes a world of difference to the contraction and overall exercise. Worth a go!

*BB Squat*

*
*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kgx 6

220kg x 1

240kg x 5

260kg x 2

*
Staggered leg press* One leg, then onto the other without rest

14 plates x 20

stack x 10

*
Leg extension*

65kg for as many reps as possible with 1minute rest

15

12

10

10

10

8

8


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good workout mate but wanna see 260 for 3 next week 

Glad training is going well for you, should be a very productive off season?

Are you on a cycle at the minute and if so what? PM if you prefer mate, sorry to be nosey


----------



## LittleChris

Reasonable session, tendons always give me problems on push these days. Can only assume its due to body not getting used to the rapid strength gains. Will deal with it and move to higher reps in a month anyway so that should sort the issue out.

*Decline BB*

170kg x 4, drop to 110kg x 6

*
Incline DB*

50kg x 10

38kg x 18

*
Machine flyes*

70kg x 15

80kg x 10

*Rear shoulder press-* only one set here due to the tendon issue being pretty damn unbearable

85kg x 10

*Side raise*

10kg x 30 -paused to reach 30

*
Cable pressdown*- super slow on pos and negative to reduce weight needed and a bit of a change

15plates x 15

20plates x 7, pause, 3 reps.


----------



## LittleChris

Reasonably good session today, Hams were nicely worked after the SLDLs. Haven't done these for a while, but will bring them back in at end of workout when need for weight is less. Straight legs with a slight bend at knee and very slowly lowering and holding, then back up but stopping short of standing upright. Bar away from body on descent, not down shins as on a conventional DL.

*
Ham curl* hands folded across chest

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

85kg x 12

90kg x 7

*
Single leg curl*

20kg x 20

25kg x 15

*DL*

*
*

150kg x 6

210kg x 3

250kg x 3

*
SLDL*

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## Rob68

Is your bet still running chris summers over now surely?


----------



## LittleChris

Hammer grip chins

BW +20kg x 7 +1 partial

BW +30kg x 3 and 3 negatives

BB row

60kg x 12

150kg x 6

160kg x 5

V-Grip attatchment pulldown

110kg x 7 +2 partials

Machine row

135kg x 8

Chest supported row

135kg x 10

Standing straight bar cable curls

15plates x 12

18plates x 6

Seated DB curls

14kg x 15 reps


----------



## LittleChris

Week off the gym, back to it today refreshed and ready to start on the next stage of the journey.

Have lowered carbs during the day, around 150g out. Feel much better for it in terms of appetite, BP and general feeling. Nothing more depressing than constantly feeling bloated and burping and fearing will throw up.

Now able to push myself in the gym and not fear throwing up and wasting more valuable nutrients!

Meals PWO and PPWO will still be carb heavy, will try and add some fruit as well around here as find it refreshing. Pineapple is always a favourite for taste, and with the benefits of bromelain can't go far wrong.

Session as follows:

*BB Row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

150kg x 8

*
UH Pulldowns*

110kg x 8

80kg x 10- Overhand grip with this set

*Machine row*

135kg x 10

*
Straight bar pulldown superset with facepulls*

*
*

13platex x 15, superset with 15reps on 13 plates

15plates x 15, superset with 15 reps on 15 plates

*DB curls seated*

14kg x 8

18kg x 8

24kg x 8, drop to 14kg x 8


----------



## LittleChris

Good session, got the triple on 260kg finally.

Had set out to do 220 and aim for 8-10 reps, but the lure of 260 was too great. Managed to get it, 4 reps next week I think 

BB Squats

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

220kg x 1

260kg x 3

Staggered leg press

14plates x 25

Stack x 15

Leg extension- 45secs rest between secs

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 7, rest pause 5secs, 3 reps

Ham curls- hands across chest

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

SLDL

100kg x 12

100kg x 6, rest pause 5seconds, 2 reps


----------



## Suprakill4

Constant progression in weight or reps mate, well done. This is why you look as good as you do  Well plus other variables diet etc but your training is seriously good.


----------



## LittleChris

Takes it out of you sometimes, so the rest week was most welcome.

Appetite is back now with a vengeance after just dropping carbs.

Steak now with a bit of pasta and a few prawns and peppers.

Then will have prawns later with a protein shake and some fats before bed.


----------



## Suprakill4

Why the prawns mate, do ya just like them?

I love them and dont eat fish but cant afford them!

Glad appetite is back, mines not TOO bad at the minute.


----------



## LittleChris

Just fancied them for some reason, not sure why LOLOLOLLOL

Decided to try a little pre-exhaust on chest today for a change, also as the heavy decline press absolutely destroys my elbow tendons as well. Very painful pump from the crossovers, overall a decent session.

Cable cross-overs

8plates x 15

10plates x 15

12plates x 8

Low Incline DB press

50kg x 11

38kg x 17

High Incline smith

110kg x 9

110kg x 7

Rear shoulder press

85kg x 10

85kg x 7

Tricep pushdown

Stack x 12

Stack x 8, superset with rope pressdonws for 20reps (rest-paused to reach target reps)


----------



## flinty90

LittleChris said:


> Just fancied them for some reason, not sure why LOLOLOLLOL
> 
> Decided to try a little pre-exhaust on chest today for a change, also as the heavy decline press absolutely destroys my elbow tendons as well. Very painful pump from the crossovers, overall a decent session.
> 
> Cable cross-overs
> 
> 8plates x 15
> 
> 10plates x 15
> 
> 12plates x 8
> 
> Low Incline DB press
> 
> 50kg x 11
> 
> 38kg x 17
> 
> High Incline smith
> 
> 110kg x 9
> 
> 110kg x 7
> 
> Rear shoulder press
> 
> 85kg x 10
> 
> 85kg x 7
> 
> Tricep pushdown
> 
> Stack x 12
> 
> Stack x 8, superset with rope pressdonws for 20reps (rest-paused to reach target reps)


mate i only just noticed you have a journal on here lol... nice one pal. i will spend some time tomorrow reading through it mate !!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Great session mate!

I have stopped training shoulders now and doing chest twice a week instead to try and bring it up a bit as it lags big time and by delts arnt too bad


----------



## LittleChris

Reasonable session today. Will stick with these weights on back for the time being as said earlier, and work on improving the rep range. Arms got a good hammering and are nicely pumped now. Full 4days of training this week, so will be doing some deads on friday, so some higher rep squat work tomorrow. Think will stick at 220 and aim for 8, anything more a bonus, anything less a bitter disappointment.

BB underhand Rows

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 10, dropped to 110kg x 8 with overhand grip

V Grip pulldown

110kg x 5, rest pause 5secs, x 3

85kg x 10

Machine row

135kg x 10

DB row leaning on rack

36kg x 12

50kg x 12

EZ Preacher curls

12.5kg each side

20reps

10reps

8reps

8reps


----------



## LittleChris

Changed things around a little today on legs, change is sometimes a good thing.

Whilst I enjoy working to beat the previous weeks reps and weights, I do also enjoy a bit of variation to my routine; mental benefits but have no doubt that different exercises and rep ranges will also lead to some muscle growth.

Just trained quads today, and will have hamstrings in on friday with some deadlifts.

Leg extensions- 1minute rest between sets approx.

50kg x 15

70g X 12

70KG X 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

rest paused on final few sets to reach target reps

BB squats in smith machine- narrow stance

100kg x 12

160kg x 12

200kg x 6

Walking DB lunges

20kg x 24paces


----------



## LittleChris

flinty90 said:


> mate i only just noticed you have a journal on here lol... nice one pal. i will spend some time tomorrow reading through it mate !!!


Ah young Flinty :lol: Yeah used to be a regular on here, now just keep my journal updated. Hope it is of interest to you


----------



## flinty90

LittleChris said:


> Changed things around a little today on legs, change is sometimes a good thing.
> 
> Whilst I enjoy working to beat the previous weeks reps and weights, I do also enjoy a bit of variation to my routine; mental benefits but have no doubt that different exercises and rep ranges will also lead to some muscle growth.
> 
> Just trained quads today, and will have hamstrings in on friday with some deadlifts.
> 
> Leg extensions- 1minute rest between sets approx.
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 70g X 12
> 
> 70KG X 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> rest paused on final few sets to reach target reps
> 
> BB squats in smith machine- narrow stance
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 160kg x 12
> 
> 200kg x 6
> 
> Walking DB lunges
> 
> 20kg x 24paces


hey mate..

how you say you like to change things up now and again i am the same pal..just a question, when your contantly wanting to beat the previous weeks log book, is there ever a time when you think to yourself , fcuk that i feel i have reached my limit ??

i am finding at the minute ~(dont know if its ego) but i am actually feeling pressure from myself to beat the logbook each week. even in a calorie defecit when i know i am not as strong as i could be..

i thought to myself about changing the routine to take the pressure off myself as a new routine is like a fresh start .. how do you approach it mate ??

great journal by the way and awesome results your getting ..


----------



## LittleChris

flinty90 said:


> hey mate..
> 
> how you say you like to change things up now and again i am the same pal..just a question, when your contantly wanting to beat the previous weeks log book, is there ever a time when you think to yourself , fcuk that i feel i have reached my limit ??
> 
> i am finding at the minute ~(dont know if its ego) but i am actually feeling pressure from myself to beat the logbook each week. even in a calorie defecit when i know i am not as strong as i could be..
> 
> i thought to myself about changing the routine to take the pressure off myself as a new routine is like a fresh start .. how do you approach it mate ??
> 
> great journal by the way and awesome results your getting ..


Thats the stage I will often have a break. I think you can beat the logbook most weeks if on a cycle and eating well. After a while you do find gains plateau, so I sometimes take a break and normally come back stronger. Otherwise will up the reps normally or change the order around.

I think beating the log book is useful as it is a good indictation of progression, but it isn't the only sign of progress.

When dieting, I would aim to hold the weight/reps as they were from the outset, but after a while it isn't feasable so I like to do drop sets to keep the intensity up, but also to make sure that body still used to handing the heavier weights.

As with any routine, consistency is key. If you fancy a change, plan it, and then work from there.


----------



## LittleChris

Came home from work, sat at desk, next thing I knew had fallen asleep! Rather tired but earlier to bed tomorrow and a weekend of rest to cover me so should be fine.

Again avoided the heavier weight decline BB to start the session and used the cable x-overs for a change. By time got to dips strength was pathetic! Triceps hit with higher volume- 50reps rest pause.

Cable X overs

9plates x 15

11plates x 15

12plates x 10

Low incline

60kg x 8

110kg x 8

130kg x 5, drop to 110kg x 4, drop to 60kg x 11

High incline DB

38kg x 15

38kg x 10

BW Dips

10, rp, x6, rp, x 3

Rear shoulder press

85kg x 6

EZ skullcrushers

7.5kg each side x 50


----------



## Suprakill4

I think when you start to fail beating the previous week for weeks running, thats the time to change it up slightly or maybe take a look at diet etc to find out why.

Glad things are going well Chris!


----------



## LittleChris

Measured arms today out of curiosity, just a tad off 18. Could say 18 but tape tight and was just off.

Going to be training them like I did on Monday as had a dull ache throughout the week. Same with triceps as well.

Next week is completely off training; not as I need it as I don't but going away to Edinburgh with girlfriend, so diet won't be ideal either.

More I think about it, more I think 2012 won't be the year I compete. I would be stepping into the 090kg Inters, and wouldn't be carrying enough mass to be competitive. 2013 is more likely to be the year I return, but making plans so far in advance is often unwise. Lots can change in a year, but that is the general aim


----------



## LittleChris

Pictures here, quality isn't brilliant but shows enought to show muscle mass and how fat I am.


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol at pulling your a$$ cheap out haha. Looking large mate. Bodyfst looks the highest I have seen on you but test flies off anyway. Your delts in the rear pose look insane, almost like bowling balls. Keep it up mate look to be getting some serious size on.


----------



## LittleChris

Week off training at the moment as away from tomorrow in Edinburgh for a few days.

BF is a little higher than I would like, but nothing that can't be dealt with. Current diet has same protein and fat levels as always, just fewer carbs, so that for a few weeks should yeild an acceptable bodyfat reduction. Plenty of growing to do though as feel small at weight currently.


----------



## flinty90

LittleChris said:


> Week off training at the moment as away from tomorrow in Edinburgh for a few days.
> 
> BF is a little higher than I would like, but nothing that can't be dealt with. Current diet has same protein and fat levels as always, just fewer carbs, so that for a few weeks should yeild an acceptable bodyfat reduction. Plenty of growing to do though as feel small at weight currently.


your back into your shoulders and arms mate in them pics look beefy as fcuk pal.. really good mass on you, like you say the excess is nothing you cant sort out mate, wish i had that pure mass on my body !!!


----------



## LittleChris

Back to the gym after a week off. Spent a very enjoyable few days up in Edinburgh with the girlfriend and had it off the diet pretty much. Was a nice change, but seeing the pictures of the Brits has made me realise what a huge leap I have to make if I am ever to make it onto that stage. Nothing like a good kick up the backside for motivation

Until the New Year am now cleaning out for a bit of recovery. Will train just as hard, but expect strength to drop a little.

*BB Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

220kg x 1

260kg x 1

190kg x 8

*DB lunges*

20kg DBs x 30paces

20kg DBs x 30 paces

*
**Leg extensio**n*

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 8


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad to see you back mate. I went to the brits and I am seriously motivated now!!!! Saw Jordan but was too shy to go and talk to him lol. Looked massive!!


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad to see you back mate. I went to the brits and I am seriously motivated now!!!! Saw Jordan but was too shy to go and talk to him lol. Looked massive!!


Was it enjoyable? Saw some of the photos, Dave Titterton looked incredible in my eyes, as did many others. Very high standard indeed!


----------



## Uriel

Saying hello Chris, taking a year out to grow is a pretty wise strategy at your stsge now to help make that size step.

Forget a bit at bf, wear it and grow inside it mate, what does it matter?

Imo your need more leg mass to catch up with top half too and see some cnut about that shocking hair style pmsl


----------



## LittleChris

Uriel said:


> Saying hello Chris, taking a year out to grow is a pretty wise strategy at your stsge now to help make that size step.
> 
> Forget a bit at bf, wear it and grow inside it mate, what does it matter?
> 
> Imo your need more leg mass to catch up with top half too and see some cnut about that shocking hair style pmsl


Ah never realised you were over here!

Yes going to be hammering legs delts and triceps in particular, but really just adding more mass is the aim.

At 5ft10 was 87 on show day earlier this year and had more to come off, so a good gain over next year should see me in a better position, then see where the chips fall.

Hair is good, don't get jealous as yours is falling out :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Good session tonight, went for the pre-exhaust and will continue to do so as enjoy the change at this point. Shoulders am going to add another set in of high volume raises to see if any improvements can be made. Slight sore throat tonight, so will be early to bed tonight and should be fine tomorrow. Got the hunger back now as holiday early 2012 so want to look in good shape for it. On a TRT dose now, so will be interesting to see what changes can be made, am feeling positive.

Cable crossover

9plates x 15

11plates x 15

12plates x 12

Low incline smith

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

130kg x 6

Decline BB

100kg x 8

140kg x 7

Side DB Raises

10KG DBs x 30reps

10kg DBs x 30reps

Smith shoulder press

70kg x 8

100kg x 5

Ez skulls

10kg each side x 50reps (paused to reach)


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah it was a great day mate titterton was an animal mate and stu core look great too, had a massive reception from the croud. Haraldos was amazing but he was so so lazy with the posedown, just didn't look like he was bothered but won his class non the less.


----------



## LittleChris

Session for the hamstrings here. Same format as last time they were trained on their own, only upped the reps on most sets and on SLDL added a few more kilos. Much better feel to the hams doing them with this lower weight and keeping the bar in a certain place. Was doing 230kg for them earlier in year, but wasn't getting much of a feeling in ham. Was fun though

Ham curls

65kg x 15

70kg x 15

75kg x 15

80kg x 15

85kg x 10

90kg x 10

Single leg curls

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

SLDL

120kg x 10

120kg x 10


----------



## LittleChris

Back into another week. Eating clean has been easy enough and getting the reward as seem to be tightening up. Still rather adipose laden on the lean scale, but should look reasonable come Jan when off to Egypt.

Training was a good one, the BB row final set was too heavy, will stick with 150kg next week. 160kg can move up, but too much body movement for my liking. Back was nicely pumped by the end of the session though. The palms facing forward DB curls (no wrist supination at all) really do make a world of difference. I can curl a reasonable weight, but 14kg each side nice and slow felt very heavy! Will be continuing with these as tension is constantly on muscle, not just when you twist towards the top as had been the case before. Owe @BigBear for that in another post.

BB row

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 6, drop to 120 x 6

V Grip pulldown

110kg x 6, (RP5SECS) +3 reps

85kg x 12

Machine row

135kg x 12 (paused to get there)

DB row with one arm on rack for support

60kg x 10 each side

60kg x 10 each side

DB curls with palms facing forward at all times- curl simaltanously

14kg x 10reps

14kg x 7 (Rest pause 5secs) +2

14kg x 6 (rest pause 5secs) +2


----------



## LittleChris

Legs are pumped up very nicely now, in pain just sat here, lunges are a very under-rated exercise! Strength has dropped a fair bit on squats, but to be expected with reduced supplementation and calories. Will aim to get 215 next week

Lunges and extensions both have an increase in weights for the same reps. Pauses on all to reach target.

BB Squats

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

210kg x 6

210kg x 6

DB lunges

22kg DB x 30paces

22kg DB x 30paces

Leg extensions

85kg x 12

105kg x 10

125kg x 8


----------



## Rick89

Some very nice squatting there mate, nice work


----------



## LittleChris

Machine flyes

3 sets of 15reps

Decline BB

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 1

150kg x 8, drop to 100kg x 8

High incline smith

100kg x 8

100kg x 6, drop to 60 x 12 (rest pause 5) x 2

Side raises

10kg DBs x 30

10kg DBs x 30

Still need to pause to reach 30reps, obscene pump on this exercise.

Shoulder press

70kg x 9

100kg x 3

Tricep giant set

EZ skulls with 12.5kg to failure, then negative dips with just BW super slow to failure, then cable pressdowns rest paused to failure multiple times, and some bench dips. Just keeping it fresh


----------



## LittleChris

Rick89 said:


> Some very nice squatting there mate, nice work


Much lower than they were on cycle with good amounts of grub. Managed 260kg x 3 then.


----------



## Rick89

Some nice weight that mate very impressive

Is Jordan helping you with your off season aswell??

any plans for shows next year??


----------



## LittleChris

Rick89 said:


> Some nice weight that mate very impressive
> 
> Is Jordan helping you with your off season aswell??
> 
> any plans for shows next year??


He has done since Aug 2010.Trimming up a bit for a holiday in Jan, then will be back on it with his help to build some more muscle.

Show was going to be South Coast 2012, but will be 2013 now so more competitve in the 090kg class


----------



## Rick89

LittleChris said:


> He has done since Aug 2010.Trimming up a bit for a holiday in Jan, then will be back on it with his help to build some more muscle.
> 
> Show was going to be South Coast 2012, but will be 2013 now so more competitve in the 090kg class


Good luck with everything this season mate im sure you will get where you want to be

What where you macros at before you started your trim??


----------



## LittleChris

Rick89 said:


> Good luck with everything this season mate im sure you will get where you want to be
> 
> What where you macros at before you started your trim??


80g protein 6times a day. Still the same.

Fats were 3/4tablespoons EVO with meals

Carbs were 80g per meal.


----------



## LittleChris

Machine BB row

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 11l, drop to 110 x 7

DB rows on a slight incline bench

30kg x 10

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

Pulldowns

60kg x 10

100kg x 6, drop to 80kg x 3, drop to 70kg x 2, drop tp 60kg x 3

DB curls together palms facing forward not supination at all

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

Alternate DB curls standing

22kg x 12 (6 each side)

26kg x 6, drop to 20kg x 2

Rope hammer curls

To failure- half stack


----------



## LittleChris

After reading @OJay journal, decided to try front squats myself for a change. Great feeling in the quads so will be trying these for a period and see what I can manage on them.

Saw a guy I talk to in the gym when he is in, not seen for a little while, said I was looking much bigger and less rounded. Having lost a stone basically and feeling small, was nice to hear

Relatively short session today, but intense. All sets were to failure, then rest paused and normally to failure again. Just worked on increasing the weight and/or rep range from last week. Will do the same againb next week.

Front squats

Warm up sets

60kg x 10

110kg x 8

140kg x 5, failed on ascent of 6th rep.

DB lunges

24kg x 30paces

24kg x 30 paces

Leg extensions

85kg x 15

105kg x 12

125lg x 10


----------



## Big ape

Squats are strong


----------



## LittleChris

Cable X over

9platex x 15

12plates x 15

13plates x 12

Decline BB

60kg x 6

110kg x 6

130kg x 1

160kg x 3, drop 140kg x 3, drop 100kg x 5

Low incline smith

110kg x 7

110kg x 4, over to 30kg DBs to failure then holding at outstretched position until couldn't hold any longer

DB raises

10kg x 30reps

10kg x 30 reps

Tricep machine pushdown

stack x 8

Stack +44kg x 7 +1 partial

Stack +50kg x 6

Cable pressdown stack

Stack x 20


----------



## LittleChris

Did some deads today for a change, and a bit of hamstring work at the end as well.

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 3

180kg x 15

230kg x 3

Ham curls

90kg x 8

105kg x 8

115kg x 6

SLDL- super slow

140kg x 8

140kg x 8


----------



## LittleChris

BB UH row

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

160kg x 5, drop 140kg x 3, drop 100 x 10 (overhand grip on final dropset)

Rack pulls

110kg x 6

190kg x 6

230kg x 6

300kg x 4

V grip pulldown

115 kg x 4, rest paused, drop to 100 x 7

Wide grip pulldown

70kg x 11 (rest pause 5secs) x 2

70kg x 7 (rest pause 5secs) x 2 and a half rep

DB curls no supination, simaltaneously

14kg DBs x 12

14kg DBs x 12

Olympic barbell curls

5kg each side x 10

10kg each side x 10 (paused to reach it)


----------



## Rick89

Like your style mate

I love the front squats added quite abit of muscle to my quads, still do back squats as well but alternate depending if and when deadlifting etc.

Nice workouts buddy!


----------



## LittleChris

Rick89 said:


> Like your style mate
> 
> I love the front squats added quite abit of muscle to my quads, still do back squats as well but alternate depending if and when deadlifting etc.
> 
> Nice workouts buddy!


Going to give them another bash in a little bit. Had some grazes on delts from them last week where let bar slip off when hit failure, want more reps tonight and will get them.


----------



## Rick89

LittleChris said:


> Going to give them another bash in a little bit. Had some grazes on delts from them last week where let bar slip off when hit failure, want more reps tonight and will get them.


Good lad, I failed a lift last week, arms slipped to far and dropped it.

I compete in strongman so they are a staple for me, help with deadlift drive and leg drive for push press overhead work, and atlas stones.

Have a good workout mate


----------



## LittleChris

Good session, did an extra set on the squats and one less on the DB lunges than last week, but improvements on weights/reps across the board.

BB Front squats

60kg x 10

110kg x 8

140kg x 6

140kg x 5

DB lunges

24kg x 36paces - rest paused to reach this and if had eaten would have spewed without a doubt. Nasty exercise with high volume!

Leg extension

85kg x 15

105kg x 15

125kg x 11


----------



## Rick89

some nice weights being moved there mate, nice work


----------



## LittleChris

Usual format for a thursday, but left shoulders as out as feeling utterly exhausted this week!

Cable crossover

9plates x 15

12plates x 15

13plates x 15

Decline BB

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 1

160kg x 4 drop 120kg x 3, drop 100kg x 3

High incline DB press

50kg x 8, superset with machine flye- 10reps

Chest press machine

80kg x 15

80kg x 9 +1

Tricep pushdown machine

Stack x 10

Stack +50kg x 6

Stack +64kg x 6

V Grip pressdown

Stack x 20reps


----------



## LittleChris

Machine chest supported row

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

135kg x 11, drop to 110kg x 10

Rack chins

BW x 6

BW +20kg x 6

DL

60kg x 8

110kg x 8

160kg x 3

200kg x 6

230kg x 3

Wide grip pull-downs

70kg x 15

70kg x 12

DB curls, palms forward no supination at any stage, simaltaneously

16kg x 12

16kg x 8 rest paused

18kg x 6 (restpause 5) x 2


----------



## Suprakill4

All looking well as usual mate!! Great deadlifting and decline bench.


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> All looking well as usual mate!! Great deadlifting and decline bench.


Thanks son! How is your training/eating going these days? Apologies if you have a journal, don't have much time these days to read all the forums 

Normally legs tonight, but lower back feeling a little tender from DLs last night, so will just have tonight off and then hit them tomorrow instead.

Pictures on saturday and if I can work out how will post alongside the ones from the start of the Test Muscle challenge and see how noticeable the changes are


----------



## Suprakill4

yeah i have a near 250 page journal from when i first ever started training lol! Eating and trainings going well, bodyfat higher than i would like but balls to that it easily comes off doesnt it. Here is the most up to date pic of me, imo i look awful with the bodyfat and as you can see my chest is lagging big time but working on this, dont train delts anymore yet they still overpower everything.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/43050-kierens-quest-mass-239.html

Bottom of the page.

Look forward to your pics mate.


----------



## LittleChris

Pleased with the session today, focus was there and felt focussed through the session. No issues with back doing the front squats either, starting to enjoy the exercise now. Mind you, feeling rather tender on the shoulders where bar slid off when reached failure twice.

Front squats

WU

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kgx 5 + failed on 6th

130kg x 3 + 1 slow negative to failure

Leg press

Slow 3sec negative, avoiding lockout. Varied foot position on each set.

Stack x 20

Stack x 20

Stack x 20

Rest paused to reach 20reps...

Leg extensions

90kg x 12

110kg x 5 (RP5) x 3

130kg x 4 (rp5) x 1, +1 partial


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> yeah i have a near 250 page journal from when i first ever started training lol! Eating and trainings going well, bodyfat higher than i would like but balls to that it easily comes off doesnt it. Here is the most up to date pic of me, imo i look awful with the bodyfat and as you can see my chest is lagging big time but working on this, dont train delts anymore yet they still overpower everything.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/43050-kierens-quest-mass-239.html
> 
> Bottom of the page.
> 
> Look forward to your pics mate.


Much improved from when you had one in a garage I think it was doing a side tricep.

Delts are superb, you know what areas need to be worked so crack on with it and the rewards will be yours!


----------



## OJay

Loving the front squats I see mate, I'm still tryin to get them decent form wise the bar always slips it seems although last week done them day after Lats so they were tight effecting the shoulder ROM had to do loads of stretching first


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> Much improved from when you had one in a garage I think it was doing a side tricep.
> 
> Delts are superb, you know what areas need to be worked so crack on with it and the rewards will be yours!


thanks mate appreciate it. Yes i was about 10 stone something there and very lean, im now near 15 stone lol.

Yeah have stopped training them and wont anymore untill mid next year i imagine, they grow just looking at weights lol. Its all about the chest growth now


----------



## LittleChris

Decline BB

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 1

170kg x 4, drop to 120 x 5, drop to 100 x 3

DB low incline

50kg x 6, failed on 7th

Smith incline to below neck

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 5

Machine flyes

65kg x 10

65kg x 7

Behind neck press

85kg x 4 and failed, tried to dropset but couldnt manage it!

65kg x 6

Tricep pushdown machine

Stack x 10

Stack +60kg x 4, then +40kg x 4

Rope pressdown

20reps


----------



## LittleChris

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/training-logs-12/littlechris-2011-offseason-62/index98.html#post202703


----------



## LittleChris

Changing workout order a little this week.

Will be 3nights in a row.

Quads tonight,

Hams and biceps tomorrow

Chest, shoulders triceps Thursday.

Hopefully tighten up a little more over the next few weeks by keeping diet clean during the week and having the odd indulgence on the weekend. Few parties up and coming during December though so diet will be derailed, but tis the season to be merry!


----------



## Suprakill4

LittleChris said:


> Changing workout order a little this week.
> 
> Will be 3nights in a row.
> 
> Quads tonight,
> 
> Hams and biceps tomorrow
> 
> Chest, shoulders triceps Thursday.
> 
> Hopefully tighten up a little more over the next few weeks by keeping diet clean during the week and having the odd indulgence on the weekend. Few parties up and coming during December though so diet will be derailed, *but tis the season to be merry*!


Definitiely is mate!!


----------



## LittleChris

Front squat

WU x 2sets

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kg x 5 (should have got 6 but lost it)

150kg x 5

Walking DB lunges

26kg x 36paces

26kg x 36paces

rest paused to reach the target reps

Leg extensions

90kg x 12

110kg x 8

130kg x 8

130kg x 3, RP5secs, 3 partials


----------



## Suprakill4

WOW, them lunges mate, awesome work. I do sets of 8 each leg walking and im hammered so well done. Have you tried doing luinges with bar on your back?? I find these so so much better, more stable and no grip issue holding the dumbells and posture seems way better for me. We have pre made up small barbells in the gym with solid weights on the end so i dont need to use olympic bar.


----------



## LittleChris

Quads are nice and tender today, glutes are as well. Always get it from the walking lunges.

Will be hitting biceps first in session today with a little more volume, feel mine may be getting neglected a little with only 3-4sets after a back workout. Triceps need more focus as well, but a new split will be enacted as have been using this current one for several months now; more focus on arms and hamstrings in the next one.


----------



## LittleChris

EZ curls

10kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 8

20kg each side x 8

22.5kg each side x 6

DB curls palms forward at all times, curling simultaneously

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

16kg x 6, rest pause 5secs, x 2

Standing DB alternate curl

28kg x 4 each side, 24kg x 1 each side, 20kg x 2 each side, 16kg x 6 each side

Ham curls

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 8

115kg x 5

SLDL on smith machine- leaning back as lower the weight to really stretch, then pulling up by straightening hamstrings, ala Tom Prince- Very effective!

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

140kg x 5


----------



## LittleChris

Good chest session today, slight change around and will move away from decline for a bit.

Incline Bench Smith

WU sets

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 4, drop to 100kg x 6

High incline Smith

60kg x 10

100kg x 6 +2 assissted

DB flyes

30kg x 8

36kg x 4, superset with machine flye x 8reps (65kg)

Chest press machine

6reps

Shoulder press

60kg x 10

90kg x4, drop to 60kg x 3

Tricep bar pressdown

Half stack x 10

Stack x 10

Stack +10kg x 8

Stack +20kg x 6

OH cable extensions

17plates x 11

20plates x 9


----------



## LittleChris

Good weekend away with girlfriend's family in West Wales. Watched the Rugby but wasn't a great game. Indulged in a few vodka lime and sodas so not a perfect weekend diet wise, but they were sliding down far too easily to object to

This week will be back tonight, quads tuesday, wednesday will have off, then thursday will be chest shoulders and triceps, friday will be hamstrngs and biceps.

Saturday heading to London to see Uni friends so will be a pretty poor weekend diet wise in fairness, and the same again the following weekend with Christmas party at a country hotel with free bar, and the same again the following weekend and weekend after that ROFL.


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHA, make the most of the festive period mate, why not, its offseason!


----------



## LittleChris

Deadlifts

60kg x 8

110kg x 6

140kg x 6

200kg x 6

240kg x 4

Smith BB row- closer to para and rowed to middle of belly

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

110kg x 6 + 1 rest paused

DB row

60kg x 12 each side

Wide grip pulldowns

75kg x 12

85kg x 5 +3 partials


----------



## LittleChris

Front squats

WU

60 x 12

60 x 12

100 x 12

100 x 9

100 x 7

140 x 4

Leg extenions

90kg x 15

110kg x 10

130kg x 10

All rest paused to reach rep total- improvement on previous week.


----------



## LittleChris

Not a great session, working set of 140 on the low incline smith just seemed impossible to shift and that really took the wind out of my sails. Just one of those sessions perhaps, but possibly down to being tight on the carbs this week. Can't be looking like a beached whale on holiday, not that I will be especially lean by any stretch, but should be OK compared to the average tourist

Incline smith

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 1, drop to 100kg x 8

High incline

60kg x 10

100kg x 7

DB press

36kg x 10

36kg x 8

Cable flye

10plates x 15

10plates x 15 in front of body

Tricep pressdown with Vgrip

Stack x 12

Stack +20 x 12

Stack +30kg x 7

Cable OH extensions

14plates x 15

20plates x 10

CGBP

60kg x 15


----------



## LittleChris

Back to it this week now.

BB smith row

60kg x 12

90kg x 12

110kg x 10

130kg x 3, drop to 110 x 4 +2 partials

DB row

60kg x 8 each side

60kg x 8 each side

V-grip (Wide attachment) pulldowns

60kg x 10

80kg x 9 +1 partial

90kg x 6+1 partial

Chest support machine row

100kg x 8

120kg x6 +1partial


----------



## LittleChris

Good session on biceps and hamstrings. Really do wish the gym stayed open longer than 9pm on the evenings though.

EZ cable curls

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

85kg x 6 +1 partial

DB curls palms facing forwards at all times, curling simaltaneously

14kg x 12

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

18kg x 6

Hamstirng curl

80kg x 15

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 6 +1 partial

SLDL

70kg x 10

110kg x 8

150kg x 8


----------



## LittleChris

Well no more training now until Jan, then plan to step up training and eating a notch.

Until then, time to thoroughly enjoy the festive period


----------



## OJay

Have a fun recovery break man


----------



## LittleChris

Haven't posted on here for a while but plenty of knowledge here so will be good to get further feedback.

Working with Jordan Peters at moment, 237lbs, been on a TRT dose for the past 5months and will be starting a cycle come Oct when I return from holiday in Turkey.

Currently sponsored by Ultralife and finding their supplements are helping me reach my goal, in particular the BCAA and Glut which I take in pre, intra and post WO.

*no free adverts*

Weight is 237lbs, leaner than was earlier in year at same weight and this is due to the diet and timings of macros, but need to be leaner at this weight and the cycle will help recomp nicely.

Plan will be UKBFF South Coast Inter o90kg and NABBA West Novice in April/May next year.


----------



## defdaz

Good weight buddy despite the low dosage. Heavier than me now. Bast! :lol:

I'm thinking of doing an early show next year, will see how the prep goes over xmas and decide then.

Let me know when you're up brum way and I'll try and arrange a meet up.


----------



## LittleChris

Push session completed. Tricep pressdown machine only managed a tiny improvement of 1 rep, but it all counts! Other exercises saw better increases. Normally train EOD but as away on Thursday for holiday, will train pull tomorrow.

*Incline DB press*

50kg x 16-3 and a negative hold, then moved to machine press x 7reps to failure.

*Upright row*

55kg x 15-8-4

*Machine tricep pressdown*

160kg x 10-3

*OH tricep extension*

20kg plate x 17 ® x 18 (l)

*Abs*

Decline raises and ab crunch machine


----------



## LittleChris

Final pull session before holiday. Had to move away from pulldown machine as have maxed it out and can't add weight, so opted for the lat pulldown and used the attachment with handles where palms face inwards. Diffierent feel to the movement compared to conventional pulldown which featurees in Pull B so no use doing it twice. Further improvements on all exercises 

*BB curl*

55kg x 10-4-3 +2 partials

*Pinwheel curl *(dropped weight and went for a much stricter movement here)

22.5kg x 20 (rest paused)

*
Lat pulldown with wide attachment palms facing*

18plates x 8-3-2 and hold

*Close grip T-Bar row*

145kg x 5 (will keep weight here and improve movement and up reps to 8)

*Corner row*

*
*

85kg x 12 each side

*Single arm cable preacher curl*

25kg plate to failure each side, rest paused.


----------



## biglbs

The longest/short journal on Ukm,subbed....


----------



## LittleChris

biglbs said:


> The longest/short journal on Ukm,subbed....


Have used the forum on and off so has dragged on for a while I admit. Hope you enjoy reading it though


----------



## LittleChris

Back from a week away in Turkey.

Stepping things up a level from Monday with the addition of some super supplements


----------



## Suprakill4

Really glad to see you posting again mate!! Hope you stay around a little longer.

Super supplements - yummy! What exactly? Pm if you prefer

How's Jordan doing???


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> Really glad to see you posting again mate!! Hope you stay around a little longer.
> 
> Super supplements - yummy! What exactly? Pm if you prefer
> 
> How's Jordan doing???


PMed you son.

Cardio done this morning, back to training tomorrow. Looking forward to session, will log it up here


----------



## Suprakill4

Be great if you videod some sessions mate. It's the in thing to do nowadays ya know. I always like to see how the bigger more experienced people lift. It's all good reading it but like to see techniques and form etx. Helps me out more anyway...


----------



## mal

hi chris, been taking it easy i see,are you still committed to the iron son.


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> Be great if you videod some sessions mate. It's the in thing to do nowadays ya know. I always like to see how the bigger more experienced people lift. It's all good reading it but like to see techniques and form etx. Helps me out more anyway...


Nice idea, but I train on my own so would be problematic at the present moment. Will remember that though 

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> hi chris, been taking it easy i see,are you still committed to the iron son.


Greetings butt, well taking it easy with a week and a bit off, but apart from that committed yes.

Stepping up a level now though!


----------



## mal

Stepping it up, i like that..are you competing next year? or gonna keep on adding size for now.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah cool no problem. Just get some randomer to video lol.


----------



## LittleChris

mal said:


> Stepping it up, i like that..are you competing next year? or gonna keep on adding size for now.


Yes will be doing Portsmouth O90kg Inters and the week after NABBA West Novices.

Makes sense to do two shows as both in same period and make the most of the dieted down state.

You moved from Swansea now then?

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> Stepping it up, i like that..are you competing next year? or gonna keep on adding size for now.


Yes will be doing Portsmouth O90kg Inters and the week after NABBA West Novices.

Makes sense to do two shows as both in same period and make the most of the dieted down state.

You moved from Swansea now then?

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> Stepping it up, i like that..are you competing next year? or gonna keep on adding size for now.


Yes will be doing Portsmouth O90kg Inters and the week after NABBA West Novices.

Makes sense to do two shows as both in same period and make the most of the dieted down state.

You moved from Swansea now then?


----------



## LittleChris

Well back to it after just under 2 weeks off. Strength was a little down on the DB chest press, but elsewhere managed to improve on weights. Feeling positive and looking forward to really changing my composotion over the next 2 and a bit months

DB incline chest press

50kg x 13-4 then 175 on chest press x 4

Stretch with 35kg DBs for 30secs

*Upright BB row*

57.5kg x 14-7-4

*Seated tricep pushdown machine*

160kg x 11-3.5

*OH single arm cable tri extension*

20kg x 18 (left), 15 (right)

*Abs*

3 sets of 12 weighted on ab machine

2 sets of 15 on hanging leg raise


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice simple effective workout mate.


----------



## mal

Still in Swansea Chris..the City of dreams.


----------



## LittleChris

Good session, weights are pretty much same as last week. On the BB curl from now on will do the heavy set, then drop to a lighter weight as finding that cheating too much by the time getting to the 3rd rest pause set.

Two meals left for tonight, 3scoops protein and 1.5 of oats, then 350g salmon with asparagus and an omega 3 capsule.

Finding this weather really depressing, particularly after a weekend of perfect weather in Turkey.

Pull session

*BB curl*

55kg x 9-4, drop to 45kg x 5

*
Pinwheel curl*

22.5kg DBs x 12-4-4

*Lat pulldown with wide bar curved with palms facing *

18plates x 7 and a partial- 2 and a partial- 1 and a slow negative

*Close grip T-bar row*

145kg x 5 and a cheated rep

*Corner row*

90kg x 9 each side

*Single arm preacher cable curl*

25kg rest paused 3 times, then 10kg DB standing DB curls simultaneously


----------



## mal

Strong t-bar chris jesus! ,back must be thickening up nice.....


----------



## LittleChris

mal said:


> Strong t-bar chris jesus! ,back must be thickening up nice.....


Going to work on making the form tighter on that weight before I increase it though. Back shows signs of progress certainly, but until all the fat is taken away difficult to gauage the extent of the improvements!

Heading past your way on Friday, off to Milford Haven


----------



## mal

LittleChris said:


> Going to work on making the form tighter on that weight before I increase it though. Back shows signs of progress certainly, but until all the fat is taken away difficult to gauage the extent of the improvements!
> 
> Heading past your way on Friday, off to Milford Haven


cool ,im off down Lampeter carp fishing for the weekend to,weather looks good as well!

When the fat comes off,,theyl be plenty of improvement next time im sure..


----------



## LittleChris

Toe calf press

260kg x 12- 5 second negative

Lat pull down GHR

6 reps and a fail unassisted then 5 reps with 1 plate

20reps with 1 plate- rest paused

hack squat

90kg each side x 8 a2g

60kg each side x 20


----------



## biglbs

I thought my workouts where brief and simple,these are even simpler,but i imagine enough to do the job,nice


----------



## LittleChris

Push session completed, can see abs a little more now so seem to be leaning up, hopefully this will continue  Will be sending pictures to JP this week so will be able to get an accurate guage of where I am and where I need to be. Pushing hard all the time now and sticking to the diet religiously, bar my one meal on the weekend where I indulge.

*Chest press machine*

250kg x 11-3-2.5

*Smith behind neck press*

100kg x 6-1 drop to 70kg x 6-3

*Dead stop skulls EZ bar*

22.5kg either side x 6-3-1

*OH tricep cable extension*

20kg x 15 each side

*Abs*

weighted decline crunches and ab machine


----------



## LittleChris

Good pull session. Barney and Josie off to Madrid for Arnold Classic now so wishing them luck, gym has new cover for next week. Good pump and progressed on weights again 

Machine curl

80kg x 12-4-3 +2 partials

Wide pulldown

19 plates x 10-4-1 +static hold

Rack pulls

320kg x 3

240kg x 9

Cable preacher curl

25kg x 19


----------



## mal

nice workouts..you training 3x a week chris? im cutting down and simplifying everything too..


----------



## LittleChris

mal said:


> nice workouts..you training 3x a week chris? im cutting down and simplifying everything too..


Push pull legs every other day.

I have a 3 weekly rotation so ABC for each. i.e. Push A, Push B, Push C with different exercises.

Enjoying it at moment


----------



## mal

Hows your diet and body weight atm going well,ive dropped a shed load of weight lol,cant wait to turn

things around new year,and look alot different hopefully!


----------



## LittleChris

mal said:


> Hows your diet and body weight atm going well,ive dropped a shed load of weight lol,cant wait to turn
> 
> things around new year,and look alot different hopefully!


Weight staying the same, but composition is chnging as expected so pleased 

237 would be nice to go into comp with in a leaner state 

Have to stay off the drink over the festive period then son!


----------



## LittleChris

Seated calf raise (5 second negative)

90kg x 9-4

Ham curl

35kg x 5, rp then 30kg x 3, rp then 25 x 5

GHR

10 without assitance, then 1 plate x 10

Smith back squat

235kg x 6

185kg x 13


----------



## LittleChris

Push

Low incline smith

145kg x 8-2 +negative, drop to 110kg slow reps to failure then partials

Shoulder press smith

100kg x 8-3 drop to 70kg x 9

Decline CG press

120kg x 14-5-1

Cable pressdown wide V-Grip

11 plates x 10

11plates x7


----------



## LittleChris

Looking leaner now and pumped all the time. Appetite has suffered due to Dbol so halved the dose of that and will monitor how things are on that.

Didn't take in enough fluids yesterday and cardio this morning suffered from shin pumps.

Moving forwards in the right direction though


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad things are going well mate. Will you be putting any progress pics up?


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad things are going well mate. Will you be putting any progress pics up?


In a few weeks I willl yes


----------



## Suprakill4

Good stuff mate it would be good to see your progress.


----------



## LittleChris

Good leg session, feeling it now though. On first descent of leg press thought I had bitten off more than I could chew, but managed to squeeze them out 

Legs-C

Standing calf raise

Stack +30kg x 11-5-3 (5 sec negative)

Leg press

580kg x 7

480kg x 20

Ham curl

35kg x 5 then 30kg x 2 then 25kg x 3

20kg WM x 20


----------



## Suprakill4

580 Jesus lol!!!! I was over the moon with my 440 the other day!


----------



## LittleChris

All depends on the leg press though and the movement, some are steeper than others so its all relative.

Training tonight as away over weekend for birthday.


----------



## biglbs

I love how some guys on this board give it "leg press is sh1t"

From experience i have always maintained good heavy ones have there place,nice work,it is a good few years since i saw 600k+ on top of me....


----------



## LittleChris

biglbs said:


> I love how some guys on this board give it "leg press is sh1t"
> 
> From experience i have always maintained good heavy ones have there place,nice work,it is a good few years since i saw 600k+ on top of me....


Its a decent enough exercise. I think there is a tendency to go to heavy and not get sufficient ROM, but then at the same time I don't like to go down too far as find lower back gets awkward.


----------



## LittleChris

Lovely few days away for birthday, now time to get back to the gym and proper eating. Seeing pictures of the weekend makes me realise how far I have to go to!


----------



## biglbs

LittleChris said:


> Its a decent enough exercise. I think there is a tendency to go to heavy and not get sufficient ROM, but then at the same time I don't like to go down too far as find lower back gets awkward.


Agreed my knees were the depth ristricter,as i am 6'"!


----------



## LittleChris

Push session- A

Incline DB press

55kg x 9-2 failed on 3rd, then chest press machine 250kg x 4

Upright row

60kg x 12-7-3-2

Seated tricep pressdown machine

160kg x 12-6-0

OH cable extension

20kg plate to failire each side rest paused, then standing pushdown

Abs

4 sets


----------



## LittleChris

Well feeling dreadful. Had a look in fridge yesterday and saw a few mushrooms. Had a munch on them, date was a week past but assumed they would be fine. Big mistake, spent the night with twisted stomach and acute pain, can't keep anything down so have had to leave work. Will have to let this pass before I consider eating anything. Idea was to train back tonight, but will have to be moved to tomorrow. Not happy with these setbacks and they are going to slow down progress, so will be training the next 3 days in a row to compensate for this as.


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> Well feeling dreadful. Had a look in fridge yesterday and saw a few mushrooms. Had a munch on them, date was a week past but assumed they would be fine. Big mistake, spent the night with twisted stomach and acute pain, can't keep anything down so have had to leave work. Will have to let this pass before I consider eating anything. Idea was to train back tonight, but will have to be moved to tomorrow. Not happy with these setbacks and they are going to slow down progress, so will be training the next 3 days in a row to compensate for this as.


You eat em raw?


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> You eat em raw?


Not normally, but sometimes. Fine normally!


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> Not normally, but sometimes. Fine normally!


Good you sicko! Learn your lesson and cook the fvckers lol


----------



## LittleChris

Pull session- good session and felt better for training after the illness. Managed to beat logbook, more markedly on some exercises than others but progress is progress. Will be training legs tomorrow.

BB curl

55kg x 10-3+partial-2

Pinwheel curl

25kg x 20 (rest paused)

Lat pulldown wide grip palms facing

18plates x 9-2+partial-1 +static hold

CG T-bar row

145kg x 7

Corner row

90kg x 11 each side

DB concentration curl

12kg each side to 25 rest paused


----------



## Suprakill4

Everyone seems to be getting ill!! I have been in a seriously bad way since Monday and have had texts off people saying they are really bad too!! Get well soon mate. Are you sure 3 days intense training in a row is a smart move after just getting better? May be counter productive and fck your already recovering CNS?


----------



## LittleChris

All weights up this session and felt good. Now just need to get the rest of my macros in for the day. Can forsee a day of severe bloating ahead of me 

At 242.2lbs this morning.

Calf raise 5 sec negative (hold at top)

Stack +40kg x 11-7-5

GHR on lat pulldown machine

8 unassisted, then 5 with 2 plates

20reps with 1 plate (rest paused)

Hack squat

100kg each side x 8

70kg each side x 20


----------



## LittleChris

Very good session today with a good improvement on Rack DLs. Didn't suffer from my usual problem of excessive mucuus either which made a nice change 

Machine curl

85kg x 10-5-3

Wide pulldowns

19plates x 10-4-2 and 2cheat reps into static holds

Rack DLs

320kg x 4

260kg x 10

Machine preacher curls

20kg x 21 ® x 22 (L)


----------



## biglbs

LittleChris said:


> Very good session today with a good improvement on Rack DLs. Didn't suffer from my usual problem of excessive mucuus either which made a nice change
> 
> Machine curl
> 
> 85kg x 10-5-3
> 
> Wide pulldowns
> 
> 19plates x 10-4-2 and 2cheat reps into static holds
> 
> Rack DLs
> 
> 320kg x 4
> 
> 260kg x 10
> 
> Machine preacher curls
> 
> 20kg x 21 ® x 22 (L)


Nice Rack pulls mate,nice workout again


----------



## LittleChris

Well firstly good news as now working with Optimus Protein after Ultralife left the board.

Exciting products and a great value range. At the moment a special offer is on so a perfect chance to stock up on some products. Will be trying the chocolate flavour as I always enjoy this in the morning with some oats.

information here on the discounts!

Using code 81112 will get 10% off Unflavoured OPTI Whey Protein. Prices will be

1Kg £12.37

2Kg £21.59

4Kg £37.35

http://37.220.90.6/~wwwoptim/


----------



## LittleChris

Good legs session.

Weights up on the primary working set by 10kg and legs are really feeling it now! Really helps not having back of throat dripping in mucuus, can push harder without worrying about gagging!

Calf raise with 5 second TUT each rep

Stack +30kg x 15-8-3 +partial

Ham curl

35kg x 6, drop to 30kg x 5, 25kg x 4

SLDL DB

55kg x 11- pause at bottom

Glute ham raises on lat pulldown station

14 unassisted, then 1 plate x 6

Smith back squats

245kg x 5

185kg x 15

Leg extensions light pump set


----------



## LittleChris

Good push session completed, really working on upping the weight on exercises now to make the most of this growing phase.

Incline smith press

155kg x 7-1 then moved to chest press- stack (250) x 7

Shoulder smith press

110kg x 5-2

Decline CG press

130kg x 9-3-0

OH tricep cable extension- due to the angle of this get a real deep stretch on tricep, more prononced if work on not flaring elbows also

40kg x 10-2

Abs

crunches- 3 sets of 15


----------



## LittleChris

Pleased with the pull session, improvement on all reps and weights so another step forward in the right direction.

Seated DB incline curls

25kg x 9-3-2, then 15kg standing simultaneously x 8

Reverse BB curl

45kg x 20

Pull ups

BW +25kg x 9, then 3 plates, 20kg x 4, then BW x 5

BB underhand row

160kg x 8

140kg x 10

Cable preacher single arm curls

25kg x 25 each side


----------



## LittleChris

Further improvements on leg press. Upped weight by 20kg- now the machine is fully loaded so think will just have to work on increasing the reps now. GHR have added 5kk plate which I hold to my chest, addition of weight lowered weight markedly so will be useful to build back up again 

Calf raises 5 sec negative

Stack +50kt x 10-5-4, then 7 partials

Leg press

600kg x 8

500kg x 20

Lat pull GHR

+5kg plate for 5-1 and failed on ascent of 2nd

SLDL

140kg x 6, then up to 160kg x 3 but back pump ended this prematurely.

20 reps set of ham curls

Then 100kg SLDL slow and stretch at bottom

Will now have 300g chicken, 500g potato and then later 5 eggs and 2 scoops of protein


----------



## mal

still on the low vol chris....hows things.


----------



## LittleChris

mal said:


> still on the low vol chris....hows things.


Much better niow. Strength up, appetite is good and compositiioon slowly changing  Yourself?


----------



## mal

LittleChris said:


> Much better niow. Strength up, appetite is good and compositiioon slowly changing  Yourself?


good mate,trainings going to get alot better soon,starting to fill out slowly.sticking to the plan! next

10 weeks should be fun.


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome on the leg press mate. Bet your progressing really well. Should fire some pics up.


----------



## Suprakill4

Are the oats as fine as my protein?


----------



## biglbs

LittleChris said:


> Much better niow. Strength up, appetite is good and compositiioon slowly changing  Yourself?


looking good mate,look forward to pics update soon.


----------



## defdaz

Keep it up, son. Still a dirty natty?!


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> Are the oats as fine as my protein?


Yes, and better value


----------



## LittleChris

defdaz said:


> Keep it up, son. Still a dirty natty?!


Hmm, not at the moment


----------



## LittleChris

Push completed, good session and nice pump. 60s were awkward to handle but will get used to them 

incline DB

60kg x 6-1 and one negative, then chest press 250 x 5, drop to 150kg x 3 no rest.

Upright row

65kg x 9-5-4

Machine tri press

170kg x 9-4 +1 partial

OH tri cable extension

40 x 20 rest paused


----------



## LittleChris

Pull session completed. Further improvements on weight, BB curl marginal improvement, but a small muscle group so difficult to make big leaps each week. Overall a step in the right direction. Pictures to JP tomorrow to assess progress and peptides will also be started.

Yohimbine now at 2 tabs pre-breakfast and 2 pre-training. 10mg in total.

BB curl

55kg x 11-3-2+partial

Pinwheel curl

25kg x 20

Wide grip lat pulldown

19plates x 10+1partial- 2+1 partial- 2 and quarter rep

CG T-bar

150kg x 6

Corner one armed row

95kg x 10 each side


----------



## Tinytom

LittleChris said:


> Haven't posted on here for a while but plenty of knowledge here so will be good to get further feedback.
> 
> Working with Jordan Peters at moment, 237lbs, been on a TRT dose for the past 5months and will be starting a cycle come Oct when I return from holiday in Turkey.
> 
> Currently sponsored by Ultralife and finding their supplements are helping me reach my goal, in particular the BCAA and Glut which I take in pre, intra and post WO.
> 
> *no free adverts*
> 
> Weight is 237lbs, leaner than was earlier in year at same weight and this is due to the diet and timings of macros, but need to be leaner at this weight and the cycle will help recomp nicely.
> 
> Plan will be UKBFF South Coast Inter o90kg and NABBA West Novice in April/May next year.


In case you didn't see my edit last time Chris please take note that non sponsored adverts will result in deletion and a ban. Please don't do it again.


----------



## LittleChris

Good session on legs completed. Improvements across the board, really enjoying the weight glute ham raises now! PPWO meal soon, will be wolfed down after the GHRP6!

Calf raises with 5second negatives

Stack +50kg x 12-7-5 and 9 normal reps

Glute ham raises on lat pulldown

Unassisted with 5kg x 6-2

Unassisted x 20

DB SLDL

60kg DBs x 8

Hack squat

120kg each side x 6

80kg each side x 16


----------



## LittleChris

Push session, great pump after this session and weights up as well, although progress on the shoulder press is rather slow.

Chest press machine

Stack (250kg) +20kg x 6, removed 20kg plate, then 5-4

Behind neck press

100kg x 5-3-0, then straight to 20kg DB side raises x 10

Dead stop skulls

25kg each side of EZ bar x 6-2-1

OH Tri-extensions

45kg x 20 (paused)

Abs

3 sets


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you do the ex skulls on the floor? I do them this way with dead stop. How te hell you do 25kg each side! I struggle with 15 a side.


----------



## LittleChris

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you do the ex skulls on the floor? I do them this way with dead stop. How te hell you do 25kg each side! I struggle with 15 a side.


From the floor yes, find it better to use smaller plates as well so can really get a good stretch. Just keep progressing, weight will rise with time


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah. Love them mate and do use just 5's on it so nice and low with full stretch.


----------



## LittleChris

Pull session completed with progress made on all weights again. The 325kg pull was a tricky one, when on final rep felt like body was being torn apart :lol:

EZ attachement cable curl

90 x 8-4-2

Wide grip pulldown

20plates (stack) x 8-3-1 and 2partials

Rack pulls

325kg x 5

270kg x 9

Concentration curls

16kg DBs to failure, switch to other side, repeat 4 times.


----------



## LittleChris

Toe press on leg press machine (5 sec negative)

340kg x 10-5-4 +7 quick partials

Ham curl

35kg x 7, then drop to 30kg x 4-1, then drop to 25kg x 6

SLDL DB

60kg x 12

GHR on lat pulldown machine

+5kg plate x 7-2

Smith squat

250kg x 5

190kg x 14


----------



## LittleChris

Push- C

Low incline smith

160kg x 5-3-0

35kg DB stretch for 43 secs

Shoulder press

115kg x 8-3-0

Decline CG press

135kg x 10-1-0

OH tri extension

45kg x 17-7

Abs

3 sets


----------



## LittleChris

Body nicely sore from yesterdays session, having a spotter really does make a difference on those final tricky reps! Can see improvements in condition now. Still plenty to come off don't get me wrong, but a step forwards in the right direction and lookig larger as well. Pleased with how things are moving at the moment, now to keep the momentum as we move forwards


----------



## zack amin

strong lifts dude, very impressive. havent caught up with your journal but looks good, what are your targets?


----------



## mal

LittleChris said:


> Toe press on leg press machine (5 sec negative)
> 
> 340kg x 10-5-4 +7 quick partials
> 
> Ham curl
> 
> 35kg x 7, then drop to 30kg x 4-1, then drop to 25kg x 6
> 
> SLDL DB
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> GHR on lat pulldown machine
> 
> +5kg plate x 7-2
> 
> Smith squat
> 
> 250kg x 5
> 
> 190kg x 14


did some dbell sldl this week ,what a great exersise that is..really hit them dont they.

i used lighter dbells than you though lol.

Glad things are going well for you mate.


----------



## LittleChris

mal said:


> did some dbell sldl this week ,what a great exersise that is..really hit them dont they.
> 
> i used lighter dbells than you though lol.
> 
> Glad things are going well for you mate.


They are superb, really good stretch!


----------



## LittleChris

zack amin said:


> strong lifts dude, very impressive. havent caught up with your journal but looks good, what are your targets?


3 competiions in 2013,

NAC, UKBFF South Coast and NABBA West- ideally want to place in each of them.


----------



## LittleChris

Well 239.8 this morning :lol: Pictures to JP so see how he assesses things 

Seated Db incline curl

25kg x 10-5-2, then 15kg simaltaneously to failure 8-3

DB hammer curl

5 each side, then switch to other.

20kg DBs 20reps in total

Wide grip pullup

BW +30kg x 5 and 2 poor reps, then drop 20kg x 6-3, then BW x 11

BB UH row

160kg x 10

140kg x 11

Cable preacher single arm curl

25 on plates, each arm to failure, then switch, then back. 26 reps each side in total


----------



## zack amin

LittleChris said:


> 3 competiions in 2013,
> 
> NAC, UKBFF South Coast and NABBA West- ideally want to place in each of them.


what kind of training routine are you following? have you competed and placed previously? sorry for so many questions but just nice to know


----------



## LittleChris

zack amin said:


> what kind of training routine are you following? have you competed and placed previously? sorry for so many questions but just nice to know


No problem, go to Page 1 there is a nice overview there 

Following a DC training style. Push/pull/legs on a 3 week rotation.


----------



## LittleChris

Jordan pleased with progress, condition has improved and weight has remained constant.

Macros are to be increased, so 3g increase of fat in all pro/fat meals.

Carbs to be increased by 10g in all carb/pro meals

Non-training days, fat to be upped by 5g in pro/fat meals.


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> 3 competiions in 2013,
> 
> NAC, UKBFF South Coast and NABBA West- ideally want to place in each of them.


If you do south coast then nabba west you'll lose your membership and qualification to finals...

when is NAC, NABBA shows?

Usually about April/May?


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> If you do south coast then nabba west you'll lose your membership and qualification to finals...
> 
> when is NAC, NABBA shows?
> 
> Usually about April/May?


There are 3 shows in 3 weeks in April. Even if I qualified for Brits wouldn't bother doing it. NABBA Brits would though as thats end of May.


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> There are 3 shows in 3 weeks in April. Even if I qualified for Brits wouldn't bother doing it. NABBA Brits would though as thats end of May.


man... dnt wanna comp next yr but 3 shows in as many weeks... I love being on stage... that would make an awesome 3 weeks for me!


----------



## LittleChris

Legs - C

Good session on the leg press, loaded it up fully and managed two more reps on last week. GHR was good, struggled to get another rep on last leg session, although cramped up and couldn't rest pause as everytime tucked up ham got a spasm!

Calf raises5 second negatives

Stack + 60 x 8-5-4 +6 normal reps

Leg press

600kg x 10

520kg x 20

Lat pull GHR

with 5kg plate x 8 then cramped up

Reverse hack SLDL-deep stretch at bottom.

2 plates either side x10

2 plates either side x 10


----------



## LittleChris

Good push session, had a slight twinge in the elbow so avoided the heavy weighted pressdowns and went for some lighter work with more emphasis on TUT.

Incline DB press

60kg x 9-4 (slight assistance on final 2 reps at sticking point)

Upright row

65kg x 12-6-4

OH tri extension

45 x 20 with no pauses which was a PB, then 45secs rest, drop to 30 for two sets to failure rest paused with more time under tension, repeat with 20.

Abs


----------



## Suprakill4

Upright row on push session? Isnt that a pull movement?


----------



## LittleChris

No, it hits the front delts hard.






Jordan doing them, I use a barbell though.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah cool mate they look good!


----------



## LittleChris

Pull session this evening, did two on the trot as will be away for Friday and Saturday night in London with University friends for a reunion so training will be impossible. A few drinks no doubt, never fails to be a messy night with many laughs. 

BB curl

55kg x 12-4-3

Pinwheel curl

27.5kg x 25 (paused)

Wide grip lat pulldown

20plates x 9 and partial-2 - 2 and hold

CG T-bar row

150kg x 8

One armed corner row

95kg x 12 each side

1arm cable preacher curls

25 x 30 closer to stack so less ROM


----------



## LittleChris

Good leg session, nothing else to add other than weights up and back to the diet again. Wasn't so much bad food on Saturday as simply not enough, much the same Sunday.

Seated calf raises

100kg x 10-4-2-2

GHR with 5kg plate

7-3 failed on 4th on negative portion

GHR with 2.5kg plate

12 reps

DB SLDL

65kg DBs x 11

Hack squat

115kg each side x 6

80kg each side x 20


----------



## LittleChris

Push session finished, weight still around 240 but a clear improvement in condition when wake in the morning, Tighter around the ab area and hips and lower back, so less to lose come the new year, assuming the festive period doesn't cause too much damage! :lol:

Chest press machine

250kg (stack) +25kg x 5, drop to stack +10kg plate x 4-2 and partial

Behind neck smith press

105kg x 5-3-1 (assistance on final rest paused reps to keep moving)

Dead stop skulls

25kg each side of EZ bar x 7-3-0

OH tricep cable extension, seated.

50 x 6-3

Abs

4 sets


----------



## LittleChris

Good pull session, managed to get PBs on all lifts, although the pulldowns were more of a struggle to progress than others. Another step forward though.

Weight is now at 239, so down a little, despite upping macros and an improvement in condition, so looking forward to Jordan's appraisal tomorrow.

Work Party tomorrow evening, so no doubt a few apple juices will be sliding down.

Machine cable curl

90 x 10-4-2 and partial

Wide grip lat pulldown

20plates (stack) x 9 and partial-2 and partial- 2 and 2 partials

Rack pulls

330kg x 5

280kg x 8

DB concentraton curls

16kg DBs to failure each side twice, then BB curls to failure, dropped down in weight and repeat.


----------



## LittleChris

Legs- B

Calf raise (5 second negative)

Stack +60kg x 10-5-3 and then 5 normal reps

Ham curl

35kg x 6 then 30kg x 5 then 25kg x 6

SLDL DB

65kg Dbs x 14

GHR- not do these as tendon felt odd

Smith squat

255kg x 5

190kg x 14 then leg extensions (should have beaten this as was last weeks, racked when I had more in me. No excuses was lazy.)


----------



## LittleChris

Upped the weight on all exercises so reps were a tad lower but enough to give a good feeling and a proper workout. Used the hanging slings for the leg raises and they are effective if really minimise body swinging back and forth. 

Low incline smith

165kg x 4-1, drop to 120kg x 8

Smith shoulder press

120kg x 5- negative failed on, then 110 x 2, then 20kg DBs side raises x 10

Decline CG press

140kg x 8-2

OH Tri extension

20 x 20 each arm then 11 plates pushdown to failure

Abs

3 sets of hanging leg raises


----------



## LittleChris

Just had a quick look through pictures over the past few months and looked at some older ones. Really looking forward to seeing what I look like in similar condition in a few months time

Was 197 on stage last year, so reckon something over 200lbs this year, although want to beat the condition I had last time and be drier. Dried out for evening show and clear in pictures, but too late by then. All shows are a run through now so won't be an issue of holding any conditon for a few hours. Just peak when needed.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LittleChris

Pull session completed. One more session before a week off training, although will still keep some cardio in.

Seated Db incline curl simultaneously

25kg x 11-6-3 then drop to 15kg x 10-4

Db hammer curls

22.5kg

Sets of 5, each arm alone. 20 reps total each side (4 sets)

WG pullup

BW +30kg x 7-2 partials, then 20kg x 8

BB UH row

165kg x 8

145kg x 11


----------



## LittleChris

Push session- felt good to be back, didn't have a spotter for the DBs so couldn't quite reach lockout which was frustating on the 5th rep. Wouldn't have been able to get them back up after the 15sec pause, so dropped to the 50s instead.

incline Db press

65kg x 4 and a half, dropped to 50kg x 8, then stack on chest press (250) x 2

Upright BB row

70kg x 8-4-2.5

Machine tri pressdown

170kg x 11-3-2

OH tri extension

45 to failure, then dropped down to 35 to failure

Abs

3 sets weighted decline crunches

2 sets machine cruches


----------



## mal

good luck for this years training chris,may the gains come thick n fast.


----------



## LittleChris

Pull session, weights felt heavy and wasn't a perfect session but it will do.

Also found out today that around 75% of company have lost their jobs, and just a core staff are being kept. Thankfully I retain my job as a top seller, but the future is uncertain and come mid-Feb I may or may not have a job so a bit of a dampener coming into the new year!

BB curl

55kg x 13-4-3

Pinwheel curl

30kg DBs x 20 (rest paused)

Wide grip lat pulldown

Stack x 8-2-1+1 negative hold

CG T-Bar row

155kg x 6

One armed corner row

100kg x 10 each side

1 arm conc curl

16kg each side to failure- rest paused


----------

